# HR20: 0x11b - Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Release Candidate: 01/19/2007
National Release: 01/23/2007
Manufacture 700 - 0x11b

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77020

_National Release_
Discussion Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77418

_Release Candidate Threads_
Issue Thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77015
Discussion Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77019

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted*

*National Release:
All HR20's should have 0x11b by 01/24/2007

The more detail the better Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

Revision History:
Version 0x119 (01/12/2007): Discussion Thread Note: Was not released nationally[/FONT]
Version 0x115 (01/08/2007): Discussion Thread Note: Was not released nationally[/FONT]
Version 0x10b (12/20/2006): Discussion Thread
Version 0x108 (12/12/2006): Discussion Thread #1 Discussion Thread #2  Note: Was not released nationally 
Version 0x104 (12/06/2006): Discussion Thread Note: Was not released nationally 
Version 0xFA (11/22/2006): Discussion Thread
Version 0xF6 (11/21/2006): Discussion Thread Note: Was not released nationally
Version 0xEF (11/15/2006): Discussion Thread
Version 0xEB (11/07/2006): Discussion Thread Note: Was not released nationally
Version 0xE3 (10/19/2006): Discussion Thread
Version 0xDC (10/11/2006): Discussion Thread
Version 0xD8 (10/04/2006): Discussion Thread
Version 0xD1 (09/26/2006): Discussion Thread
Version 0xCC (09/16/2006): Discussion Thread Issue Thread
Version 0xBE (09/01/2006): Discussion Thread Issue Thread

The Original HR20 Review Thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

Tips and Tricks Threads
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

Unoffical Feature Request Survey
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=68183

Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201*


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

First off, this issue is with the 0x11b drop.

Well, I saw several people say they got Heroes recorded well last night. I was not one of the lucky ones. Somehow my Heroes "season pass" disappeared in the last week or two. Luckily I noticed this on Sunday and set it back up. Unfortunately I put it on the non-HD version. About 20 minutes into the show we tried to start watching it and got the infamous "black screen". No trick plays worked, nothing else in the playback worked. 

I exited and decided to try to go to the channel that was being recorded to see if I could rewind from live. On the regular channel I could see the live playback, but I could not do any trick play from there either. I did manage to start recording the HD version of the show about 20 minutes in, and that one worked fine. Unfortunately, thanks to this bug we missed the first 20 minutes of one of the best shows on TV right now.


----------



## jeffjorgy (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello--

Tried to record Studio 60 last night. It appeared to record fine. I went to watch the recording late last night and it appeared in the list, I selected play and nothing.

The HR20 froze on the current channel. It did display the progress bar and you could hit FF, but the progress bar would not move and you could not advance past the 0:00 time. 

I tried a few things and ended up resetting the recorder and after reboot, the show disappeared from the list. 

This is the first recording my HR20 has missed. I have been updating with the release candidates. 

How is 0x11b for everyone else?


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

24 failed for me last night. Unfortuntaly it was also my first Series Link. Got a black screen when I turned on the TV at 9:30 to begin watching 24 from the playlist. I waited until 10:00 PM and the record light went off. As soon as the record light came off the picture returned, but my attempt to play 24 from the VOD list only asked if I wanted to delete the program. After a RBD 24 was gone. I was also recording Heroes and that appears to be O.K albeit I have not watched it fully yet. So I have had an HR20 since last Friday and this is my first experience with Series link. Not off to a good start. I never missed a recording with SAT-T60, Hughes Directivo or my HR10-250.

Just FYI. HR20 is connected via HDMI to a Samsung LCD 46'.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Many Audio Drops often followed by brief pixelation.

This was while watching last night's '24', OTA, FOX NY.

DD is turned on. HDMI to TV. No other sound connection. 

We had selected it to play while recording it 50% through so were about 1/2 hour behind real time throughout.


----------



## Halsey101 (May 3, 2006)

It is still not seeing the difference between "First Runs" and "Repeats." I am auto-recording "AMA Supercross" and its recording races I already have on my playlist.. I am also still getting some pixilation and sound loss during trick play..


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Caller ID logging calls but no notification on screen. This worked fine until this release. Initially worked after 11B was loaded but now has stopped giving on screen notification. I have checked the settings and all is normal there.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Halsey101 said:


> It is still not seeing the difference between "First Runs" and "Repeats." I am auto-recording "AMA Supercross" and its recording races I already have on my playlist..


The First Run/Repeat type of error isn't necessarily a software problem, but rather generic, incorrect or incomplete guide data. Duplicate recording in the playlist might be a result of this error. For example if these races don't give specific Titles for each race the HR20 has no way of knowing what's already been seen.


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

I get audio drops as well followed by the pixelation. Also, last night my FF froze up. Had to switch channels to get everything back, then it worked fine. I've lost probably a half dozen shows that I had season passed since I've had this receiver (Sept. 06). I'm on version 11B. This version does seem to be the best, I will say that. But, I've been with DirecTV for 10 years. In those 10 years, I didn't have the amount of problems I've experienced in the 4 short months with this HR20. In fact, I never had any problems, with the exception of losing picture on my receiver probably 3-6 times. At that point, I'd call up DirecTV and they would send a signal down, and everything would be just fine.

I must say, I feel like I've taken a few steps back with this HR20. It works, but barely. I can live with this for now, but DirecTV should be embarrassed for even releasing this thing. If I would have known the issues back in Sept., I would have switched to Dish Network, as my bother in law did.

In fact, I highly urge anyone thinking about HDTV, to switch to Dish.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Halsey101 said:


> It is still not seeing the difference between "First Runs" and "Repeats." I am auto-recording "AMA Supercross" and its recording races I already have on my playlist.. I am also still getting some pixilation and sound loss during trick play..


Oftentimes that depends on the show. For Example, I'm a die hard Daily Show nut. However, there is NEVER a first run or repeat designation on that show. The only way that I can effectively record it is to do a manual recording, Monday through Friday from 11:00 to 11:30 PM.

If I try to do a season pass, there's about 5 or six times a day that the daily show is on, and all those record.

Do, depending on the show, and the guide info that's transmitted to D*, you may not be able to make the distinction between first run and repeats.


----------



## tmmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

ZIP Code: 78759
TV Manufacturer: Sony
TV Model: KP51HW40
Input used: Component
Audio Receiver Manufacturer: Yamaha
Audio Receiver Model: HTR-5990
Input used: Optical
Receiver Manufacturer: Some Offshore company for D*?
Receiver Model: HR20-700
Receiver Software Version: 0x11B
Date/Time/Duration of problem: 1/22/07 - 8:30CST - 30minutes 
OTA channel(s) where problem is occurring: KTBC-DT and KXAN-DT
MPEG4 channel(s) where problem is occurring:
MPEG2 channel(s) where problem is occurring:
Other issue not listed: Signal strength 100 and 99 (Same path to receiver), flat terrain - 26 miles line of sight to xmitter, no multi-path issues, Direct 30ft run of RG-6 to switch (no jumpers to wallplate and B-Band Converters inline at box) and 2ft from switch to LNB's. 30ft RG-6 from UHF U75-R antenna to receiver (mast mounted pre-amp no splitters - dedicated antenna for HR20)
Discription of BUG: 
Recorded Heroes and 24 from OTA. Tried to watch 24 30 minutes into recording time window. Lot's of blocking, audio drops and eventual freeze of image after 30sec skip. Left the recordings to finish and watched Tivo'd 24. At 9pm CST, I tried the HR20 and Menu's, channel changing and myplaylist were still accessible, but video would not restart or start a new stream. Soft reset through menu worked, and both recordings played without blocking or audio drops. Clearly the codec doing the decoding was being starved for data and gave up while two MPEG2 HD streams were recording and one of them was being accessed in playback mode.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Since the old Release Candidate issues thread got canned, here it is again: 

Downloaded 0x11b Friday night around 11:30 CST, system came up as usual about ten minutes later. Went to bed. Used the unit all day Saturday with several series links recording as normal, from about 8:00 a.m until about 12:30 a.m. Sunday morning. Got up later Sunday around 9:00, turned on the system and nada. The screen was frozen but I couldn't tell what show or channel it was on. I could access my List initially but when I exited out and tried to pull up the Guide, the unit became totally unresponsive to both remote and front panel controls. Had to RBR and the system came up normally. I did not lose any recordings and it worked fine again all day Sunday including recording MPEG4 HD (both NFL playoff games), MPEG2 HD (Rome on HBO HD), and MPEG2 SD (various series links on SD channels). The system continued to perform fine all day yesterday and last night.


----------



## JMartinko (Dec 16, 2006)

emerson42 said:


> First off, this issue is with the 0x11b drop.
> 
> Well, I saw several people say they got Heroes recorded well last night. I was not one of the lucky ones. Somehow my Heroes "season pass" disappeared in the last week or two. Luckily I noticed this on Sunday and set it back up. Unfortunately I put it on the non-HD version. About 20 minutes into the show we tried to start watching it and got the infamous "black screen". No trick plays worked, nothing else in the playback worked.
> 
> I exited and decided to try to go to the channel that was being recorded to see if I could rewind from live. On the regular channel I could see the live playback, but I could not do any trick play from there either. I did manage to start recording the HD version of the show about 20 minutes in, and that one worked fine. Unfortunately, thanks to this bug we missed the first 20 minutes of one of the best shows on TV right now.


I had the same problem with 'Heroes' last night. My season pass also disappeared. Fortunately I noticed the problem in advance and what I found is that the receiver will NOT set up to record the show off of the OTA channel, but will set up to record the series off of the D* version of the local channel. I would prefer the OTA channel as I have less problems and a better picture. Since I was watching the show at the time I recorded it manually on the D* channel, but the software still will not set up the season pass on the OTA channel. Strange bug. Does yours also set up OK on the D* local channel?


----------



## dechief4 (Sep 14, 2006)

Not a huge deal, admittedly. This release does not appear to have fixed my issue with caller ID that started after the FA release. I get the 'You must subscribe' error with every call.

POTS service
Caller ID functioned properly up to and including the FA release
Caller ID functions on my phones and on the other non-HR20 receivers I have


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I had four programs set to record in a two hour time frame. Two were on the same channel [mpeg-4] & the other two were from the LA HD feeds [mpeg-2]. First two shows recorded. The second hour show on my local HD NBC ]Studio 60] didn't, while CSI Miami did. I had been watching OTA on my TV & changed to the HR-20 to watch Studio 60 when it started, saw what must have been the end of Heroes frozen. Then switched [through the guide] to the CSI channel [live] & saw it working. Then I went back [through the guide] to live NBC & Studio 60 was on, but there hadn't been the record icon in the guide, so I went into the playlist to see what was up. No recording for Studio 60 ]SL]. I pressed the record button & got the icon in the guide.
Bottom line: Studio 60 & Leno later didn't record & yet I had live video from both shows on my TV. RBR later & it worked for the last 30 min of Leno. Numerous bad words have been omitted... as this only seems to happen to me the DAY the software goes national.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

I am still having HDMI problems with 11b as posted in the original thread.

Samsung HL-S7178W connected directly to the HR20

It is not a show stopper (at least my opinion not my wifes) just wanted to report that this combination is a problem.

Also, I am still having a problem with 1x RW. Hitting RW shows the back arrow for about 2 seconds, the picture jumps about 2 seconds back and then resumes playing for the same spot it started rewinding. 1x RW has never worked correctly.

Is it my imagination or is the 30 slip not 30 seconds anymore? I usually que from 4 to 6 30 sec slips for most programs, but since 11b I need to que about 8 or 10 to skip commercials.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

Earl, I'm not sure of the protocol for this. I previously reported this issue under the release candidate thread. Now that that thread is gone do you want us to re-enter them here for completeness?

Forced DL of 0x11b on 1/20. On 1/21, was watching and recording postgame on 81 CBSW. Brought up List, selected previosly recorded show, HR20 froze (picture in window went grey, no response to any remote commands now buttons on HR20 front panel). 

Did RBR. After reboot, HR20 was okay and even started recording 81 CBSW again. Repeated above commands (brought up List, selected previosly recorded show) this time HR20 functioned correctly (Fault did not repeat) and I was able to watch the other prerecorded show. 

Then I went back to the original recording of 81 CBSW show. It indicated that recording was 27 minutes long (which is about when the HR20 hung). However, at 13 minutes into the recording, the video froze but the audio continued??? I guess this could indicate that the HR20 was having problems before it finally froze.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, you don't have to relist previous listed issues.

DirecTV has read and documented ALL of the issues that where reported in the initial thread....


----------



## Halsey101 (May 3, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> The First Run/Repeat type of error isn't necessarily a software problem, but rather generic, incorrect or incomplete guide data. Duplicate recording in the playlist might be a result of this error. For example if these races don't give specific Titles for each race the HR20 has no way of knowing what's already been seen.


Ya, I am aware of that, but its still an issue to me... I know it just goes by what the guide says, but it would still be nice to resolve this problem...


----------



## Clock (Dec 15, 2006)

For us, 11b is getting worse - we've lost three recording over the past 2 days - my wife is again talking about junking the HR20. 
The latest problem was - started recording Heroes at 9pm (HD from Satelite), watching another program (SD from Satelite), tried to record this second program. The HR20 stopped responding to the remote but still showed the second program (didn't want to rbr just in case the Heroes was actually being recorded). While watching the second program, we had multiple instances of picture dropout (just displaying a blue screen). A RBR after both programs and the problem went away - and we think (hope!?) that Heroes was recorded. The second program wasn't recorded.

I'm moving from the "happy with the progress in 11b" camp to the "this is still not enough" camp.


----------



## dcborn61 (Jun 26, 2006)

24 did not record last night off of the local satellite feed for WRC4 in Washington. It STILL appears in my to-do list this morning, listing "Yesterday" as the date. Has anyone seen this? Will it ever fall off the To Do list?


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

I had Heroes and 24 recording yesterday. Heroes was on MPEG4 LIL and 24 was on FOX OTA MPEG2. I'm pretty sure these problems are still caused by trickplay while the HR20 is recording 2 shows. Most (maybe all) the issues were towards the end of both shows. I had started watching Heroes at sometime around 9:30 or so, so I would have been doing Trickplay functions for about half an hour while both shows were recording. 

The other problem I had (which I also saw in 0x115) is that fast rewind would just "lock up". I was rewinding Studio 60 (while it was still recording on MPEG4). I did a 4x rewind and after a few minutes, it just got "stuck" rewinding. I hit play and was able to start rewinding again.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

pgiralt said:


> I had Heroes and 24 recording yesterday. Heroes was on MPEG4 LIL and 24 was on FOX OTA MPEG2. I'm pretty sure these problems are still caused by trickplay while the HR20 is recording 2 shows. Most (maybe all) the issues were towards the end of both shows. I had started watching Heroes at sometime around 9:30 or so, so I would have been doing Trickplay functions for about half an hour while both shows were recording.
> 
> The other problem I had (which I also saw in 0x115) is that fast rewind would just "lock up". I was rewinding Studio 60 (while it was still recording on MPEG4). I did a 4x rewind and after a few minutes, it just got "stuck" rewinding. I hit play and was able to start rewinding again.


Aside from the audio dropouts on DD; this RW problem is the only one I've had sinnce 0x11b. Like I've said in previous posts; its just an annoyance at this point, not a deal breaker. I'm hoping it becomes better with the next release.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

dcborn61 said:


> 24 did not record last night off of the local satellite feed for WRC4 in Washington. It STILL appears in my to-do list this morning, listing "Yesterday" as the date. Has anyone seen this? Will it ever fall off the To Do list?


Another poster has documented this type of bug in the past few days. I think it was mtangel.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

New issues:

Tried playing music via network, and lost control. Would not stop playing the music, even after I turned off the DVR! I could not get control back until the song ended.

Tried playing SD MP2 recordings (recorded under 11b), and I got nothing until I FF for a minute or so, then I got picture, but I had to then REV back to the beginning. I know this is an old problem, but I had lost it under 10b.

When in FF or Slip, I press 6 sec replay (like TiVo autocorrection), and nothing happens. I have to press Play or wait until the 30 second slip stops, then I can press 6 sec replay.

Channel change is a little faster, but menu/guide paging is SLOWER, and the left side moves faster than the right.

Old Issues: 

HDMI - screen is still shifted to the left.

Pinky lives.

(Have not yet looked at Heroes or 24 from last night, but I am getting worried...)


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

BSB this am had to RBR (first with latest software - forced download last week)

Still had a few audio dropouts on mpeg2 and mpeg4 locals (HDMI direct to samsung dlp - no additional audioi components connected)

Mpeg4 LA locals will still freeze - turn to solid blue screen for a up 5-30 seconds then flicker back to normal. This happened during football a lot and then again during heroes last night.

My workaround for now is to just switch to the mpeg2 locals in the 80's, but I have many concerns for all the new mpeg4 channels coming.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

DVDKingdom said:


> The First Run/Repeat type of error isn't necessarily a software problem, but rather generic, incorrect or incomplete guide data. Duplicate recording in the playlist might be a result of this error. For example if these races don't give specific Titles for each race the HR20 has no way of knowing what's already been seen.


None D* units read the same back channel data on channel 100 and gets it right every time. My Sony's do not have the Wrong Info Bug.

The Wrong Info Bug is specific to the HR20.

Maybe other D* receivers have the Wrong Info Bug as well but the bug is not in the data stream.

- Craig


----------



## banningview (Dec 13, 2006)

tmmoore said:


> ZIP Code: 78759
> TV Manufacturer: Sony
> TV Model: KP51HW40
> Input used: Component
> ...


I hate this, but I have to do it. Nananananana hahahahahahaha

I brought this up months ago and I did see the heavy pixelation on 24.

Mpeg4 is hardcore. It uses a ton of processing and a nice constant flow of data, although compressed to get it going. It pukes out at the drop of a hat. Think about all the troubles that other high compression codecs suffer from. One burp and the whole thing goes crazy. Audio sync issues, pixelation, and incomplete data sends this thing into outer space...I really hope they can tweak this thing, but with mpeg4 it's going to be a HUGE challenge. D* already knows they are in trouble when they are enlisting 500+ random people to discuss their flagship HD DVR latest software. :eek2:


----------



## missingtivo (Dec 19, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Another poster has documented this type of bug in the past few days. I think it was mtangel.


Yep. Several people are seeing this... And more every day it seems.

Downloaded the release Saturday night. Monday morning I had one recording to-do Yesterday, and this morning I had another to-do yesterday missed recording.

When I got home from work Monday evening, the first recording was removed from the to-do list with no reboot. So, it looks like eventually it figures it out that Yesterday is unlikely to happen again and removes it from the to-do list. This morning I tried to fall back to the previous release since I'm missing too many recordings (11b went National quickly). After the reboot, there were no recordings to do "Yesterday".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

banningview said:


> D* already knows they are in trouble when they are enlisted 500+ random people to discuss their flagshop HD DVR. :eek2:


As this is not an issue... why are a lot of people starting to harp on this point so much? Seriously? What is the harm if they spread out their testing to this group of people?

I mean.. Other companies do similar things... Microsoft had how many release candidates of Vista... Public Betas... Of SQL Server....
TiVo's done it... heck that is where most of started at TCF... so why is this a big deal?

:backtotop


----------



## ZDawg (Nov 7, 2006)

I haven't had any BSODs with 11B, yet, but I was having several a week on 10B. I had 24 and Hero's set to record last night via sat, not ota. I'm banking the 24s so I have no idea what that recording did. The Hero's recording started badly with lots of pixilation issues. Half of the screen would be green blocks with audio in and out. It settled down and the rest was 'mostly' good. Recorded Studio 60 after that. Nothing recording on the other tuner. S60 recorded okay, but did have a few audio issues.

Z

For those tracking setups

2 lines direct from the satellite no multi-switch, run length less that 50ft.
Signal strength 85 to 99 depending on satellite.
Hitachi 43UWX10B with component connection.


----------



## banningview (Dec 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As this is not an issue... why are a lot of people starting to harp on this point so much? Seriously? What is the harm if they spread out their testing to this group of people?
> 
> I mean.. Other companies do similar things... Microsoft had how many release candidates of Vista... Public Betas... Of SQL Server....
> TiVo's done it... heck that is where most of started at TCF... so why is this a big deal?
> ...


No, I agree with you in that it's not a big deal. It's just that they are only doing it now because they are in trouble. Why not do these public betas right out of the gate? You know as well as I do, that this was not the plan. This was not they way it was supposed to be. Earl, YOU went and talked to your source and you know the score...you know they are in trouble especially when you come out here and say, DON'T CALL CUSTOMER SERVICE" You were the one who probably convinced them that they needed some serious help and the DBS guys could do it. I'm with you, it's just that everyone knows this is out of the norm and your source(s) are just praying it pans out. That's all.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Two issues with 11B.

1. Caller ID is not operating. The HR20 is not picking up the calls. I have confirmed that the phone line is working properly to the device. (Test) No alerts and no record of incoming calls on the device since it stopped working.

2. MP4 on ABC LiL is acting up. Getting pixelation and packet drop outs on recorded and live programs. Lasts 5-10 seconds and then returns to normal.


----------



## tmmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

banningview said:


> I hate this, but I have to do it. Nananananana hahahahahahaha
> 
> I brought this up months ago and I did see the heavy pixelation on 24.
> 
> Mpeg4 is hardcore. It uses a ton of processing and a nice constant flow of data, although compressed to get it going. It pukes out at the drop of a hat. Think about all the troubles that other high compression codecs suffer from. One burp and the whole thing goes crazy. Audio sync issues, pixelation, and incomplete data sends this thing into outer space...I really hope they can tweak this thing, but with mpeg4 it's going to be a HUGE challenge. D* already knows they are in trouble when they are enlisting 500+ random people to discuss their flagship HD DVR latest software. :eek2:


This wasn't even MPEG4. Two MPEG2 streams with exceptional incoming quality. Pixelization/blocking is gone when played back later. It was only evident while performing simultaneous record of two shows and playback of one of them.

I have not seen blocking when recording only one show and doing concurrent timeshifted playback, but I have noticed issues when large contrast swings occur as a scene shifts from dark to bright. Here the encoding seems to due a poor job.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

banningview said:


> DON'T CALL CUSTOMER SERVICE"


I may be wrong, but I think many of you are mis-interpreting the DNCCS that Earl posts. I has nothing to do with us being sneaky or anything like that. It's so that D* doesn't get _*FLOODED*_ with calls in which they don't have any answers to yet. We are getting these RC's as soon as they can put one together. They haven't had time to write out a procedure manual on every change they do. If they did, we wouldn't see a release for another two months or so because they'd be typing the tech help notes. We get the short and to the point statements from Earl like "Fixed Stability". I can even begin to imagine what that would actually be broken down into if the full Tech. was submitted to us. It's not stuff that's important to us at this time. We are here to act as the "general public" for the millions of other subscribers to D* that wouldn't have a clue to come here to look for help.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

tmmoore said:


> This wasn't even MPEG4. Two MPEG2 streams with exceptional incoming quality. Pixelization/blocking is gone when played back later. It was only evident while performing simultaneous record of two shows and playback of one of them.
> 
> I have not seen blocking when recording only one show and doing concurrent timeshifted playback, but I have noticed issues when large contrast swings occur as a scene shifts from dark to bright. Here the encoding seems to due a poor job.


What I think of when you mention this is that it may have something to do with the display output processor getting bogged down while other things are going on at once. Maybe there aren't enough resources available for the processor to output a clean video signal when you have HDD, decoding, and everything else going on. The video processor is the last stop for the signal...

Maybe we need to check on the power supply or memory shortage/lack of resources or changing the priority of the internal processes (thought I do believe the recordings should, and do, take priority) - kind of like Apollo 13, where they had to sit and figure out what sequence it took to fire up the ship without blowing the amps. I'm sure there are exceptions but it seems that people encounter the most instances of trouble is when multiple things are happening with the unit and not just watching straight TV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

With version 0x11b I have started to see the following issue:

After trickplay, for example, when skipping past a commercial, sometimes the audio continues perfectly while the video will stutter once or twice, by which I mean the video frame will freeze for less than one second then pick back up in the right place. 

With prior versions of the software I would sometimes have video return 1-2 seconds before audio. This is no longer the case. 

I have observed this issue five times, all while using trickplay on programs recorded from satellite-delivered MPEG-4 HD locals. Three times were on programs recorded using software release candidate 0x119. Once was on a program recorded using software release 0x11b. Once was while "chasing" live TV. 

During the "chase play" the issue did not go away after 5 seconds and I hit jump back. That resolved the issue. In the other cases it resolved itself. 

I do not believe this is dependent on my setup, but I will list it anyway:

Philips 37pf9431d/37 LCD
Optical Audio Out (TOSlink)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know if this is the "8mm bug" because I've never had it. These things are hard to describe so apologies if it's been logged before.

While watching a sat-delivered MPEG-4 HD local, chasing from approximately 20 minutes behind, after coming out of trickplay (skipping past commercial)

It seemed as if the video framerate was too low, as if looking at film in slow motion although the motion was going at normal speed, or playing a first-person-shooter on an old computer. There was a noticeable difference between frames.

Jump back solved the problem. 

I was recording another program on a sat-delivered MPEG-4 HD local at the same time as this event.

I do not believe this is dependent on my setup, but I will list it anyway:

Philips 37pf9431d/37 LCD
Optical Audio Out (TOSlink)


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

jgrade said:


> I am still having HDMI problems with 11b as posted in the original thread.
> 
> Samsung HL-S7178W connected directly to the HR20
> 
> ...


The 30 second slip to me never seems to be consistantly 30 seconds. It seems to go 30 seconds one time, and then maybe 15 the next. Same for the "jump back" rewind (not sure what you call it, but it's the button that jumps back a few seconds rather than full rw). Sometimes that rw 5-10 seconds, other times, it seems like it just jumps back a couple of seconds. It's something I could live with provided I get my recordings and the freezing of the unit stops. I think I've either lost or missed time on at least one recording a week due to reboots since I've gotten the unit. So far so good with last update.


----------



## tmmoore (Dec 6, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> What I think of when you mention this is that it may have something to do with the display output processor getting bogged down while other things are going on at once. Maybe there aren't enough resources available for the processor to output a clean video signal when you have HDD, decoding, and everything else going on. The video processor is the last stop for the signal...


Well the frame buffer was left with the image of Jack standing on the roof with the Helicopter about to go over the side of the building. So, either the image processor froze up, or no new data was being delivered to the frame buffer. Though you would think the image processor should have thrown an error and gotten reset if it was in trouble. But since the overlays for the information and menu system were still functioning, I think the image processor was probably not the issue. It was up stream.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Coffey77 said:


> What I think of when you mention this is that it may have something to do with the display output processor getting bogged down while other things are going on at once. Maybe there aren't enough resources available for the processor to output a clean video signal when you have HDD, decoding, and everything else going on. The video processor is the last stop for the signal...
> 
> Maybe we need to check on the power supply or memory shortage/lack of resources or changing the priority of the internal processes (thought I do believe the recordings should, and do, take priority) - kind of like Apollo 13, where they had to sit and figure out what sequence it took to fire up the ship without blowing the amps. I'm sure there are exceptions but it seems that people encounter the most instances of trouble is when multiple things are happening with the unit and not just watching straight TV.


That's a great point. Think about when most BSODs happen in Windows? It very often is a rescourse issue. I always would snap at friends who would run many many apps simultaneously with low amounts of RAM and little HD space, and then they wonder why processes bog down or the machine just quits. Perhaps the HR20 just lacks the rescourses to do it's job properly.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

Many audio dropouts followed by pixelation. Trickplay seems to initiate the problem. We were watching A&E without pausing for over an hour with no problems. I did a jump back and pixelation and audio dropout started immediately. 
I then went to History Channel and watched for a while with no problems. I paused for a few seconds and the pixelation and audio dropouts started. When they start, they continue.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

packfan909 said:


> Two issues with 11B.
> 1. Caller ID is not operating. The HR20 is not picking up the calls. I have confirmed that the phone line is working properly to the device. (Test) No alerts and no record of incoming calls on the device since it stopped working.


Try plugging phone into another wall receptacle if possible. Also try using a different phone cord if you haven't already done so.


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

my issues with 11b so far:

blank recording when recording two shows or watching one recording while a second recording is going on.

loss of recorded shows after reboot

screen saver appears while watching show

tearing of List menu

pausing live TV and switching to List causes box to freeze



I'd say that this is the least stable release in my limited testing experience. 119 had fewer issues.


----------



## timvan (Nov 10, 2006)

LIP SYNC
I am becoming a master in speaking as a old ninja movie!! I have a great teacher..thanks hr20!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Coffey77 said:


> I may be wrong, but I think many of you are mis-interpreting the DNCCS that Earl posts. I has nothing to do with us being sneaky or anything like that. It's so that D* doesn't get _*FLOODED*_ with calls in which they don't have any answers to yet.


Exactly.... That is really the only reason.
It is not like they are "sneaking" versions out...

They simply just don't want the CSRs getting overwhelmed with calls, that they don't have answers too.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I want to say that I am very impressed that D* will admit they have problems and want to work with us to solve them. Think how many companies refuse to admit that they even have problems.

The first step in solving any problem is admit you have a problem.

The second step to solving a problem is to find out all that you can.

There is no way that they could test all of our scenerios without us. Granted there were only 600+ who came back to this forum and took the poll stating that they had the 11B download. How many didn't come back because 11B was working great and they watching their HDTV? How many learned about the download window from the many other forums who picked up on Earl's info. A total of 2,000?

13 have reported back that 11B was not as good as past releases in the poll. Even if 11B were perfect, you would expect more than 13 to have coincidental problems. 13 is amazingly low.

All that being said, I have systematically tested through missing features and other previous repeatable bugs to see if any have been repaired. As we expected, none were. Here are the results.

Channels I Receive Bug (CIR Bug)
The HR20 does not "Display only the channels that are in your current subscription package" p. 33.

Wrong Info Bug 
The HR20 does not always provide accurate repeat/first run & HD info so the right shows can be recorded as promised on p. 47. Other receivers properly decode the channel 100 back channel data stream.

Guide Bug
Pressing the Guide button not go to the Guide. As the manual states the pressing the GUIDE button "displays the Guide" p. iv. & 4. It's like pressing the brake pedal and instead of braking the stereo comes on. You have to press the brake pedal a second time for the brakes to work.

Autorecord Title Bug
You canot Autorecord by title as promised in the manual on pp. 20 & 31

Autorecord Bug
Autorecord records channels you don't get, sometimes PPV that you now have to buy instead of the channels you already have in your package.

Autorecord Padding Bug
You still cannot pad (extend time) when setting up an Autorecords (add extra time at the end)

Priorittizer Bug 
We don't have the ability to edit "all the programs" in the Prioritizer (even when there are no upcoming episodes) p. 28.

Favorite Channels Bug
We can't Apply Current/Favorite Channels as a filter to Search for "just what you want to watch" p. 31

Search Bug 1
Search suggests channels you don't get.

Search Bug 2
Search is broken because it can't Search "with your desired...keyword" p. 2. You can't search for a keyword like "CSI: NY" or "Bears @ Colts".

Negative Time Bug
Play a recording. At the end choose Delete. The recording is not deleted from My Playlist. Select it again and see if the Negative Time Bug is still present.

Enable "Sound Effects" as shows in the photo on p. 29 of the manual

Enable the "Videos" menu option under Music & Photos


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

I've come across a bug I've gotten to appear twice now....

Area Code: 67207
All recording SD MPEG2
Componet hookup


I'll give the happenings on monday.... 

I am recording both Heroes and 24 at the same time. I've had issue with NBc not recording in the past... so I pause the live buffer on NBC about 15 minutes before heroes starts, put my daughter to bed, sit down about 15 minutes past 8 to watch Heroes.... I FF from the live buffer, never going into the List to select the show..... We watch all of heroes flawlessly, no problems. 

After we are done... roughly 9:10... nothing is recording...we go to the list and pick 24 to watch.... and? nothing. I get a black screen with it reading 0:00 and FF/REW does nothing. No trick plays, can't jump forward or back. Nothing. Do a RBR and head downstairs to watch 24 on my R10.

It occured to me then that I had done the exact same thing the previous night with Desperate housewives while my wife was taping something else (like nanny 911 or something I don't watch)... She went to watch it afterwards and nothing.

Could it be that one of my tuners is going bad? Or using both tuners with a live buffer is causing some sort of video processing error?

If you need more info let me know.

Tom


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

JMartinko said:


> I had the same problem with 'Heroes' last night. My season pass also disappeared. Fortunately I noticed the problem in advance and what I found is that the receiver will NOT set up to record the show off of the OTA channel, but will set up to record the series off of the D* version of the local channel. I would prefer the OTA channel as I have less problems and a better picture. Since I was watching the show at the time I recorded it manually on the D* channel, but the software still will not set up the season pass on the OTA channel. Strange bug. Does yours also set up OK on the D* local channel?


Yes, HD or regular. I haven't tried OTA, though I've been having tons of stuttering audio playback issues, so I may end up doing so soon to see if it makes a differences.


----------



## banningview (Dec 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Exactly.... That is really the only reason.
> It is not like they are "sneaking" versions out...
> 
> They simply just don't want the CSRs getting overwhelmed with calls, that they don't have answers too.


Uh, FLOODED?? Flooded by 500 callers. That's 10 per state. 10 PER STATE. That's hardly a flood.


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

banningview said:


> Uh, FLOODED?? Flooded by 500 callers. That's 10 per state. 10 PER STATE. That's hardly a flood.


Is this an issue? can we please get :backtotop


----------



## TEvans (Jan 16, 2007)

Last night I was watching The Apprentice LA recorded in MPEG2. I wasn't recording anything at the time on either tuner. When I finished watching I was prompted to keep or delete. I chose to delete. The screen then went black. I could hear audio but lost control of DVR as far as I could tell anyways. I did a RBR and everything returned to normal. This is the first and only problem I've had with the 11B so far anyways.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

banningview said:


> Uh, FLOODED?? Flooded by 500 callers. That's 10 per state. 10 PER STATE. That's hardly a flood.


500 that actually admitted to downloading it.
There are nearly 2,000 people that are signed up to that list...

Let alone the two other forum boards, that talk about the update as well...

Bottom line... that is what DirecTV asked me, to ask you... NOT to do.
It is pretty straight forward... if they start to get too many calls about a non-production version (aka any of the release candidates)... then "this" program will end...

Is it really "that" difficult to understand? You found out about the update here... You are already coming here... Why waste YOUR time calling a CSR, that has no information to help you?


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i am still getting the remote doesnt respond, when i try to play the music back from my comp, need to reset it everytime i try to access it


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

shaun-ohio said:


> i am still getting the remote doesnt respond, when i try to play the music back from my comp, need to reset it everytime i try to access it


What Media Server are you using on your Computer?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is it really "that" difficult to understand? You found out about the update here... You are already coming here... Why waste YOUR time calling a CSR, that has no information to help you?


Exactly.


----------



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

i am using windows media player 11 with twonky software


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

grate88 said:


> BSB this am had to RBR (first with latest software - forced download last week)
> 
> Still had a few audio dropouts on mpeg2 and mpeg4 locals (HDMI direct to samsung dlp - no additional audioi components connected)
> 
> ...


Your location is listed as LA. If this is Louisiana, ignore my reply. If this is Los Angeles, then you may be seeing what I have been experiencing. We have had red flag winds for the last few days which have been flexing my dish. The MPEG4 channels on Satellite 103 are much more sensitive to alignment than the MPEG2 channels on the other 3 satellites (per the installation manual). So I've been experiencing more wind related dropouts on MPEG4 channels than MPEG2. During the winds, the signal levels on sat103 varied from 25 to 65, while the other three satellites varied from 77 to 90.

Once the wind stops, I plan on tweeking my dish to hopefully get sat103 stronger. A couple days after my installation in November, we had winds and I lost the MPEG4 channels completeley. D* sent out a tech (unfortunately the same one) and he adjusted it so I got a signal. But I've never had better than 73 on sat103, which seems low based on other messages on this site. So I'm motivated to try to adjust it myself.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

grate88 said:


> BSB this am had to RBR (first with latest software - forced download last week)
> 
> Still had a few audio dropouts on mpeg2 and mpeg4 locals (HDMI direct to samsung dlp - no additional audioi components connected)
> 
> ...


Just wait to your MPEG 4 freezes start to last ALOT longer than 5-30 seconds - try 5-10 minutes or longer and require a RBR.

So f'n unnaceptable. Like you, I flip to an MPEG 2 channle for a few minutes, but this crap is just out of hand. Last night it made it through Prison Break and 24 without a glitch...:nono: :nono2:


----------



## banningview (Dec 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> 500 that actually admitted to downloading it.
> There are nearly 2,000 people that are signed up to that list...
> 
> Let alone the two other forum boards, that talk about the update as well...
> ...


My work is done here. I'm not calling them. Costs them too much $$$. I'm just trying to understand it all and you're the guy with the answers.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

jfm said:


> Your location is listed as LA. If this is Louisiana, ignore my reply. If this is Los Angeles, then you may be seeing what I have been experiencing. We have had red flag winds for the last few days which have been flexing my dish. The MPEG4 channels on Satellite 103 are much more sensitive to alignment than the MPEG2 channels on the other 3 satellites (per the installation manual). So I've been experiencing more wind related dropouts on MPEG4 channels than MPEG2. During the winds, the signal levels on sat103 varied from 25 to 65, while the other three satellites varied from 77 to 90.
> 
> Once the wind stops, I plan on tweeking my dish to hopefully get sat103 stronger. A couple days after my installation in November, we had winds and I lost the MPEG4 channels completeley. D* sent out a tech (unfortunately the same one) and he adjusted it so I got a signal. But I've never had better than 73 on sat103, which seems low based on other messages on this site. So I'm motivated to try to adjust it myself.


I dont believe alignment has anything to do with these MPEG4 freezes. Last night was terribly windy in Chicago area and my Mpeg4 channels were fine....It can be 45 and clear, calm skies and the MPEG4 freezes veer their head.

Its a code/software issue/HR20 issue....I wish is was as simple as alignment.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

I haven't had any issues at all until 11b, now every time I turn the box on all chanels but OTA have a black screen and I have to rbr. I haven't had anything scheduled to record yet but If I did, I have to think it would have recorded a black screen. This sucks, I have gone from sitting on the sidlines watching everyone else complain to one of the ones complaining.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As this is not an issue... why are a lot of people starting to harp on this point so much? Seriously? What is the harm if they spread out their testing to this group of people?
> 
> I mean.. Other companies do similar things... Microsoft had how many release candidates of Vista... Public Betas... Of SQL Server....
> TiVo's done it... heck that is where most of started at TCF... so why is this a big deal?
> ...


Hey as long as you admit this is beta testing, I do not have a problem helping out. And frankly even if you do not admit it, I still do not have a problem reporting issues here and trying to help out.


----------



## cookpr (Aug 24, 2006)

Isnt the TIVO Series 3 ad on the top of the forum ironic ??

To bad we cant make use of it ;(


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

This just happened to me:

Watching a local MPEG 4 station, WDIV.

I hit the 6 second jumpback button multiple times. 

The image on the screen is freezes, and will not respond to any trick-play commands. I waited about 2 minutes for a response. 

Resolution: Change channel to clear the buffer.

Notable: Changing back to WDIV, it took the HR20 about 10-15 seconds to tune the channel.


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

Just had my most serious issue with 11b yet...

I went to watch "In Her Shoes" recorded off of HBO HD. There was no audio or video, just a black screen (with the standard banner). I could fast forward and rewind. The timeline moved but still no audio or video.

I went back to the recorded programs list, and attempting to play _every other recording on my HR20_ resulted in an IKD. These are recordings that I know were valid because I had tested them earlier.

So I did a RBR (I guess it had been almost two days since the last one anyway :sure: ), and after the unit came back up "In Her Shoes" was still listed but viewing the recording gave the same results. Thankfully, though, all of the other recordings started working again.

Based on my week with 10b and my four days with 11b, I no longer think that 11b is much of an improvement for me. The only real improvement is that I haven't had the box hang entirely yet under 11b so far.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cookpr said:


> I dont believe alignment has anything to do with these MPEG4 freezes. Last night was terribly windy in Chicago area and my Mpeg4 channels were fine....It can be 45 and clear, calm skies and the MPEG4 freezes veer their head.
> 
> Its a code/software issue/HR20 issue....I wish is was as simple as alignment.


Then explain why in the SW burbs of Chicago, I saw none of the same issues?
What is different between my setup, and yours? We have the same software version... The same hardware version...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gcisko said:


> Hey as long as you admit this is beta testing, I do not have a problem helping out. And frankly even if you do not admit it, I still do not have a problem reporting issues here and trying to help out.


"Release Candidates" = Public Beta's


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> That's a great point. Think about when most BSODs happen in Windows? It very often is a rescourse issue. I always would snap at friends who would run many many apps simultaneously with low amounts of RAM and little HD space, and then they wonder why processes bog down or the machine just quits. Perhaps the HR20 just lacks the rescourses to do it's job properly.


I also wonder if the HR20 does any sort of defragmenting. Recording/deleting over time is bound to fragment the heck out of the hard drive. This in turn will degrade the data transfer rate over time on a device that's very timing dependent.


----------



## ericp (Oct 4, 2006)

My biggest problem continues to be audio dropouts. I just sit there, helpless, watching Dolby Digital switching off an on on my Yamaha receiver, which is connected by optical cable.

I've had this happen watching recorded shows with nothing else recording, non-recorded shows, OTA channels (Fox, CBS) with 90-100% signal strength, HBOHD (70), and others. The excitement of the new season of 24 has definitely been tempered by the agony of lip reading...and when it was happening during the Bears game, I just about lost it.

Sorry for a bit of ranting, but I can't help but wonder if the Success poll posted after this Raven release may have been a bit biased by the general excitement and potential optimism of a fix. I noticed there were a whole lot of people who voted success, after a very short time period. It seems like it sometimes takes a few days for problems to show themselves. Just my opinion and a bit of reasoned speculation.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

I didn't check this morning, and the HR20 came out of standby with no problems

Just got home. Got 11b this morning at 4:46am. Set to record AI tonight will see what happens. I haven't missed a recording yet and I have had 2 RBR since the last national release. Also, some audio and video drops on local MPEG 2's NY (including this morning, not knowing it downloaded 11b). Had these since day one (DEC 10).

Frank


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

I voted initially that I had minor glitches, but otherwise happy with the update. That was going through Sunday with multiple recordings including both football games. All was good. Just to be clear I got 11B on Friday night.

Last night tried to record 5 programs, two worked, got black screen with Heroes, CSI Miami and Studio 60. Could not get them to start the playback with whatever I tried. Never got the IKD screen, but couldn't play recordings.

As a side note I saw that this was happening when I tried to start Heroes from the list, so tried to tune directly on live TV. It was playing fine live, but no trickplays would work, although the buffer indicator showed that it had been recording from the beginning.

Finally this morning I did a menu reset, and all three recordings were gone from the list.

While I had problems occasionally with IKD or otherwise unplayable recordings prior, the frequency of those occurances has been higher with 115 through 11B, with the possible exception that I haven't seen the IKD bug since before 119.

Let me know if you need anything else.

Allen


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

cookpr said:


> I dont believe alignment has anything to do with these MPEG4 freezes. Last night was terribly windy in Chicago area and my Mpeg4 channels were fine....It can be 45 and clear, calm skies and the MPEG4 freezes veer their head.
> 
> Its a code/software issue/HR20 issue....I wish is was as simple as alignment.


We live SW of Chicago we have had no pixilation or drop-outs since 0x11B on Saturday.
- Craig


----------



## gklainer (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm still getting a lot of audio dropouts on HD Locals. Going back in the buffer 30 secs or greater seems to take care of the problem. Still, it is very annoying when you are watching a show and you have to walk backwards to insure you have clean audio.

This happens when I'm using the HR-20 connected via HDMI with the TV or using the optical cable to my Yamaha 2700 receiver. 

Gary


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

emerson42 said:


> First off, this issue is with the 0x11b drop.
> .
> Well, I saw several people say they got Heroes recorded well last night. I was not one of the lucky ones. Somehow my Heroes "season pass" disappeared in the last week or two. Luckily I noticed this on Sunday and set it back up. Unfortunately I put it on the non-HD version. About 20 minutes into the show we tried to start watching it and got the infamous "black screen". No trick plays worked, nothing else in the playback worked.
> 
> I exited and decided to try to go to the channel that was being recorded to see if I could rewind from live. On the regular channel I could see the live playback, but I could not do any trick play from there either. I did manage to start recording the HD version of the show about 20 minutes in, and that one worked fine. Unfortunately, thanks to this bug we missed the first 20 minutes of one of the best shows on TV right now.


It ain't the greatest but you can watch it on line at http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/heroes.shtml?show=heroes12


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

mark_winn said:


> 24 failed for me last night. Unfortuntaly it was also my first Series Link. Got a black screen when I turned on the TV at 9:30 to begin watching 24 from the playlist. I waited until 10:00 PM and the record light went off. As soon as the record light came off the picture returned, but my attempt to play 24 from the VOD list only asked if I wanted to delete the program. After a RBD 24 was gone. I was also recording Heroes and that appears to be O.K albeit I have not watched it fully yet. So I have had an HR20 since last Friday and this is my first experience with Series link. Not off to a good start. I never missed a recording with SAT-T60, Hughes Directivo or my HR10-250.
> 
> Just FYI. HR20 is connected via HDMI to a Samsung LCD 46'.


It ain't the greatest but you can watch it on line at http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/heroes.shtml?show=heroes12


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

JMartinko said:


> I had the same problem with 'Heroes' last night. My season pass also disappeared. Fortunately I noticed the problem in advance and what I found is that the receiver will NOT set up to record the show off of the OTA channel, but will set up to record the series off of the D* version of the local channel. I would prefer the OTA channel as I have less problems and a better picture. Since I was watching the show at the time I recorded it manually on the D* channel, but the software still will not set up the season pass on the OTA channel. Strange bug. Does yours also set up OK on the D* local channel?


It ain't the greatest but you can watch it on line at http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/heroes.shtml?show=heroes12


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

AllenE said:


> Last night tried to record 5 programs, two worked, got black screen with Heroes, CSI Miami and Studio 60.
> 
> Allen


I had Studio 60 recording, just checked and it is there and playable, haven't watch the show yet, just the first two minutes, will later.

Recorded Two and Half Men, paused for 2 minutes and played (including fast foward x3) and recorded fine.

I recorded the MPEG 2 Feed from NY (channel 82).

Frank


----------



## SToliver (Jan 21, 2007)

emerson42 said:


> First off, this issue is with the 0x11b drop.
> 
> Well, I saw several people say they got Heroes recorded well last night. I was not one of the lucky ones.


Ditto

When we realized that Heros was unwatchable my wife ran into her study and recorded the last 15 minutes on her R15. She would have recorded 30 minutes but it took her 15 minutes to chew me out for upgrading.

Deal Or No Deal was unwatchable as well.

Both were recorded on the same OTA HD channel.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

bnglbill said:


> I haven't had any issues at all until 11b, now every time I turn the box on all chanels but OTA have a black screen and I have to rbr. I haven't had anything scheduled to record yet but If I did, I have to think it would have recorded a black screen. This sucks, I have gone from sitting on the sidlines watching everyone else complain to one of the ones complaining.


Your download may be corrupted. Try forcing and then do a RBR when you go to live tv.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

I posted a while back when I was having multiple problems with my HR20 - after three box replacements, things have been going well. My box has actually been quite stable, only once requiring a RBR and only missing a recording twice. I have never had the BSOD. I love pinky.

Feedback on the latest version:
1) The trickplay, while improved, is still not adequate. There is substantial delay when starting to jump forward, skip back, fast forward or rewind. The picture often freezes on a frame or two before starting to fully advance. Even on FFx2, I find the need to hit skip back 5 or 6 times to get back to the point I intended to stop. On FFx1 in routinely freezes the screen while rewinding without your knowledge.
2) With 119, I seem to be experiencing quite a few more audio dropouts and video freezing/pixelation than before, virtually always on HD shows. Last night a HD program on Channel 97 broke up every thirty minutes or so. My recorded HD shows seem to do this at least once per show, regardless of MPEG-4 or MPEG-2. 
3) On 119 a recording of NHL Center Ice stopped 2 hours and 19 minutes into a 6 hour slot, with no apparent reason, no listing in history. This was approximately 3 or 4 minutes after I manually put the box in standby - but this shouldn't cancel a recording, right?
4) The biggest improvement this box could have now is dual live buffers.

Thanks

HR20-700 connected via component to Sony KDF50E2000, via digital audio to Yamaha receiver.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

garywitt said:


> I posted a while back when I was having multiple problems with my HR20 - after three box replacements, things have been going well. My box has actually been quite stable, only once requiring a RBR and only missing a recording twice. I have never had the BSOD. I love pinky.
> 
> Feedback on the latest version:
> 1) The trickplay, while improved, is still not adequate. There is substantial delay when starting to jump forward, skip back, fast forward or rewind. The picture often freezes on a frame or two before starting to fully advance. Even on FFx2, I find the need to hit skip back 5 or 6 times to get back to the point I intended to stop. On FFx1 in routinely freezes the screen while rewinding without your knowledge.
> ...


Whoops sorry meant to say 11b not 119.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

garywitt said:


> The biggest improvement this box could have now is dual live buffers.


I assume you mean improvement as opposed to bug-fixes...because there are still many to be squashed.

I like DLBs and miss having them, but I don't want the developers to even think about adding features until everything else is working rock-solid.


----------



## ChromaTick (Sep 2, 2006)

The only issue I have is minor, but I get tearing in the List menus on both my boxes.


----------



## jhs33 (Dec 24, 2006)

Today at lunch I turned on my HR20-700 and all I got was a black screen. The lights on the front of the receiver were on as usual but nothing on screen. I tried to turn off the receiver with the remote but it would not turn off. It would not turn off with the button on front of the receiver either. I had to do a RBR since then everything so far has been working normally. I also have the common guide tearing problem. Annoying but not a major issue. I am using ox11b.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

banningview said:


> Mpeg4 is hardcore. It uses a ton of processing and a nice constant flow of data, although compressed to get it going. It pukes out at the drop of a hat. Think about all the troubles that other high compression codecs suffer from. One burp and the whole thing goes crazy. Audio sync issues, pixelation, and incomplete data sends this thing into outer space...I really hope they can tweak this thing, but with mpeg4 it's going to be a HUGE challenge. D* already knows they are in trouble when they are enlisting 500+ random people to discuss their flagship HD DVR latest software. :eek2:


MPEG-4 is actually quite similar to MPEG-2. It has I-frames just like MPEG-2 so the stream is simple to recover. It has the same problems with bad data as MPEG-2. (You've seen what happens when a storm cell passes between you and the satellite, right?) People know "Divx ;-)" and "Xvid" as variants of MPEG-4 and they are rock solid. MPEG-4 is not the problem. Maybe you are confusing the above with the CPU power required to _encode_ MPEG-4 well in real time, which is a different matter. But then again, an optimized MPEG-2 encoding is also very CPU-intensive.

D* uses the "chicken scratching" method of MPEG-2 encoding nowadays, so that's not an issue ....


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

JerryShain said:


> It ain't the greatest but you can watch it on line at http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/heroes.shtml?show=heroes12


It will also be rebroadcast, in the worst resolution possible, on Sci-Fi.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

HardCoder said:


> MPEG-4 is not the problem. Maybe you are confusing the above with the CPU power required to _encode_ MPEG-4 well in real time, which is a different matter. But then again, an optimized MPEG-2 encoding is also very CPU-intensive.


All true. Heck, you can watch MPEG4 videos on PDAs and other limited systems. I've always assumed that the problems being experienced were issues with the encoding stage.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

SuperTech1 said:


> I also wonder if the HR20 does any sort of defragmenting. Recording/deleting over time is bound to fragment the heck out of the hard drive. This in turn will degrade the data transfer rate over time on a device that's very timing dependent.


I raised that same questions a few months ago, but was told in a response post that the operating software in the HR20 does not create fragmentation on the HR20 hard drive. Perhaps Earl can validate this, but that's what I was told.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I assume you mean improvement as opposed to bug-fixes...because there are still many to be squashed.
> 
> I like DLBs and miss having them, but I don't want the developers to even think about adding features until everything else is working rock-solid.


Couldn't agree more - features that currently exist should be fixed and refined until they work 100% of the time - not 85, not 90, not 95, not even 99% of the time is adequate. To those who say that's not realistic - I had my Tivo box for five-ish years - never once had to restart, never once had trickplay work incorrectly, never once had a recording fail or self-delete due to a box error.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

I am still getting audio drop outs and picture freezes, the same as when i had 119. It doesn't matter if its live tv or recorded. mpeg 4 or SD. although its not happening as frequently. no RBR's yet. thats a big plus with me...


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Last night it screwed up with Studio 60 on NBC. 10 min into the show I when to the list view to start watching but got the black screen. I was able to go to the guide and view live, and the buffer showed that it had been recording for 10 minutes, but I was unable to use any trick play (RW...) functions. It was as if nothing was being written to the disk. Other recordings worked fine. Had to go back to my non-HD tivo backup.


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I raised that same questions a few months ago, but was told in a response post that the operating software in the HR20 does not create fragmentation on the HR20 hard drive. Perhaps Earl can validate this, but that's what I was told.


Hmm maybe they're using something like this....

http://www.tvover.net/2007/01/05/Hitachi+Improves+The+DVR.aspx


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

Again, I got BSB, non-responsive remote after an initial guide appearance. MPEG4 station was ok and after switching to another MPEG2 channel everything stopped working. The BSB appeared as soon as I turned the power from standby.


----------



## jpercia (Jan 10, 2007)

I had my receiver for one week when the 0x11b RC became available. Today I experienced my first system crash. The info bar was displaying for the Niktoon channel, there was no picture, and the system wouldn't respond to the remote or to the standby button on the fron to the receiver. I had to do an RBR and now weverything appears to be working fine. I have been a loyal D* customer for more than 10 years but my loyalty is growing thin.

TV: Sony KDL-46S2000
A/V Receiver:Yamaha RX-V620
Dish Receiver: HR20 700
Software Version: Ox11b
Video Connection: component to TV
Audio Connection: Optical Fiber-HR20 to A/V receiver
Dish Receiver Audio Setting: DD
Dish Receiver Resolution Set To : 1080i
Dish Receiver Native Set To: Off
Dish Receiver TV Ratio Set To: 16:9
Network Connected: No
Esata Connected: No


----------



## rmnowick (Sep 15, 2006)

SuperTech1 said:


> Hmm maybe they're using something like this....
> 
> http://www.tvover.net/2007/01/05/Hitachi+Improves+The+DVR.aspx


The ability to manage up to 14 HDTV (19.3Mb/s) streams from one 3.5-inch HDD



Not to get too far off topic here, but even if the interface is SATA running at 300 MB/s isn't the drive still a limiting factor? I thought that drives could at most write/read about 40MB per second. The 19 streams would be 33,775,000 bytes per second. Actually it seems possible. Thats making good use of the drive though, especially if they can guarantee the real time aspect of it. No missing packets allowed.


----------



## Locktite (Dec 15, 2006)

Downloaded 11b Friday night. No issues until today. Came home from work to find that the unit was not recording. It should have been recording a series link program. Turned the unit on only to find the BSOD. None of the program had been recorded. RBR returned things to normal and the unit started recording as soon as it finished booting. Managed to catch the last 8 minutes of the program!!


----------



## Damnitjim (Dec 15, 2006)

heroes would not play just a gray screen I thought a reboot may help but then heroes was gone and csi miami. both recorded on ota and I seem to be getting more audio drops on recorded shows doesnt seem to matter what it came off of


----------



## lguvenoz (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Then explain why in the SW burbs of Chicago, I saw none of the same issues?
> What is different between my setup, and yours? We have the same software version... The same hardware version...


I concur with you Earl. I live west of Chicago, and have not had MPEG4 freezes. Admittedly my dish is spot on as I had some great installers.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

I am watching my local mpeg4 kabc news live tv, and experiencing a lot of pixilization and audio drops. I had an audio sync problem also, (which is a first for me) so I tuned to another channel then back and the sync problem went away. This download seemed real stable for the first three days but now it seems to be deteriorating...strange....


----------



## jforgione (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in the Washington, DC area and am seeing a lot of audio drops / pixelation. At first I thought it was coming from just the OTA but now I'm seeing on the SAT stations as well.

Didn't have this problem before the update. Very dissappointing.


----------



## bmwillett (Jan 24, 2007)

shaun-ohio said:


> i am still getting the remote doesnt respond, when i try to play the music back from my comp, need to reset it everytime i try to access it


I am getting the same thing. The previous version played music without any problems. Immediately after this version downloaded I noticed that once you start playing a song from your computer, you have to wait until it finishes to stop it or play another song. If you try to play another song while the current one is playing, it displays "Unable to access media". If I wait for the song to finish playing, then I can usually start a new song without a problem. It is like you have no control over the music once you start playing it. Pictures don't seem to have this problem - I can start a slideshow, stop the slideshow, or start a new one in the middle of the old one...


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

For my box, this version is having the most problems of any since I've had it since November. I really haven't had any issues at all other than one lockup that needed a RBR, and I've participated in every release candidate.

1) Tonight, while recording a show from OTA CW channel, on all channels the video was lagging behind the audio by around 5 full seconds. I tried several trickplay functions to get it to sync up, but no luck. I also tried watching the recording program from the Playlist as well as watching it live, but no change. As soon as the recording ended, the problem went away.

2) Scanning through my prioritizer tonight I noticed that the only autorecord keyword search I have was gone. I had to re-enter it.


----------



## induna (Aug 18, 2006)

I had two unplayable recordings last night -- The Colbert Report and the Daily Show on Comedy Central. Both were one time recordings scheduled from the guide. The DVR was in Standby when they were being recorded. When I tried to play them this evening, I got the black screen. No amount of FF, RW, skip or 30 sec slip would make them playable. The were removed from the playlist after a prophylactic reboot.

The HR20 is connected by HDMI directly to my Olevia 532H television.


----------



## cpenfiel (Nov 11, 2006)

Zip Code - 01756
Station - Fox 25 Local thru the dish
Sony Projection TV

Watching American Idol. Audio cuts in and out.

Rewind for 10 seconds and play, audio is fine.


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

I downloaded 0x11B during the Raven window. Sunday night the HR-20 recorded the new episode of Battlestar Gallactica on SciFi 10pm EST. Today when I try to view I get "Keep or Delete". This is the first recording failure I've seen on this HR-20 (first was effectively DOA, died within hours of install).


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I got the national release of 0x11b on theis particulat box at 4:47A.M today. 
20 minutes into recording American Idol (for my wife:sure: ) she wanted to strart from the beginning because she missed it. When I selected it from the playlist the screen went black and it wasn't coming back to life. I had to do a RBR. 

When it came back it had already recorded the first twenty minutes. Then it started to record as soon as it was done w/ acquiring signal, which was about 31 minutes. SO i had 1 recording for the first 20 minutes and then a second recording of 31 minutes. Of course it missed the 7 minutes in between while it was re-booting.

The first half of the recording had alot of Audio dropouts, video skipping, screen locking up for about 1-2 seconds. The second half of the recording did O.K.
I'll probably pull the plug on this box tonight. I haven't completely power cycled it for awhile.

Pnansonic 50U Plasma connected HDMI w/ optical for audio.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

jhs33 said:


> Today at lunch I turned on my HR20-700 and all I got was a black screen. The lights on the front of the receiver were on as usual but nothing on screen. I tried to turn off the receiver with the remote but it would not turn off. It would not turn off with the button on front of the receiver either. I had to do a RBR since then everything so far has been working normally. I also have the common guide tearing problem. Annoying but not a major issue. I am using ox11b.


I forced the download on the first available night..., ok the first minute. I did an extra reboot then also. Other than the audio drops I reported, it's been solid until tonight:

Incident:

Turned on from standby....Every channel had a black screen without audio. I couldn't playback any recordings either: all black.

Mpeg-4 channels worked.

Reset with remote from menu...restored normal functions..


----------



## etavares (Nov 20, 2006)

I had this issue the other night. I tried to force a download during the second window. No dice. It kept getting to about 80-90% and rebooting itself and starting over at 0%. It stopped trying after a bit...when I woke up it was normal and on 119.

Today, it's been doing that for HOURS (at least 3-4 my fiance has seen...more likely 16 hours if it started around 4am like usual) with the forced update. It's useless right now. And i just had packed up my HD TiVo. Figures. 

Anyone have this issue? Any ideas? I'm currently on 119 trying to go to 11B.

Thanks!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

etavares said:


> I had this issue the other night. I tried to force a download during the second window. No dice. It kept getting to about 80-90% and rebooting itself and starting over at 0%. It stopped trying after a bit...when I woke up it was normal and on 119.
> 
> Today, it's been doing that for HOURS (at least 3-4 my fiance has seen...more likely 16 hours if it started around 4am like usual) with the forced update. It's useless right now. And i just had packed up my HD TiVo. Figures.
> 
> ...


Have you tried pulling the power plug for a few minutes and plugging it back in.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

etavares said:


> I had this issue the other night. I tried to force a download during the second window. No dice. It kept getting to about 80-90% and rebooting itself and starting over at 0%. It stopped trying after a bit...when I woke up it was normal and on 119.
> 
> Today, it's been doing that for HOURS (at least 3-4 my fiance has seen...more likely 16 hours if it started around 4am like usual) with the forced update. It's useless right now. And i just had packed up my HD TiVo. Figures.
> 
> ...


It is possible that your system is having some sort of problem... at the 90% mark it is validating the download, to make sure everything came down cleanly.

For what ever reason... yours is failing.

I would let it go through the night... and if in the morning... it is in the same state.

Contact DirecTV, and request a replacement... as frankly there really isn't a whole lot you can do, while it is in that state.


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

JerryShain said:


> It ain't the greatest but you can watch it on line at http://www.nbc.com/Video/rewind/full_episodes/heroes.shtml?show=heroes12


Yeah, its just not the same as HD.

Tonight I had a lockup with NCIS where I got the same black screen. This time I did the RBR and it initially didn't start right, but then after a few seconds started up. Too bad that didn't work with Heroes.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Finally got to sit down and play with the HR20. Box was stable for what little use I put it thru when on 10b. Didnt beta any of the RCs, 11b was forced early this morning.

Tried one of the scenarios that seems to be a gotcha around here........2 MPEG4 recordings at the same time. NCIS on my MPEG4 CBS local (WFSB) and American Idol on my MPEG4 Fox local (WVIT). Watched American Idol while they were both recording. I did not try any trick plays during the recording (simulating 99% of my usage.......Im not home when stuff records, so I wouldnt trick play during it anyway).

The only issue I had (on both recordings, and I saw it live while watching AI) was occasionally audio stutters, like the audio got "stuck" and did a quick repeat for a split second. Watching the recordings, same issue at same spots. Seems like a decoding issue of some sort. Other than that, the recordings worked and I had no problem trick playing ("repeat", multiple "slip forward", etc). I did notice some slight pixellization during slip forwards, but it didnt make the scene unnoticeable, and oddly enough it occurred at the same point every time and only for a split second. I didnt try watching the spot where it pixellized to see if it was just the trick play or the recording/signal itself.

So far so good. But Ill take that with a grain of salt as it seems that most peoples issues turned up 48 hours or so after the initial download (also note, I did *not* do a manual RBR after the update).

-Chris


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

Really funky error. Recorded Prison Break (Series Link) yesterday. It recorded the one hour. It should be one hour of FOX, but in the middle, there are two 10 second clips of TSN (NBA basketball). And lots of audio and video drops.

Heroes, 24, and Studio 60 recorded just fine.

Oh, and I manually downloaded during the Raven window.


----------



## DTVGeek (Nov 6, 2006)

I also download 11b as RAVEN and have been very happy with it. I have experienced no problems that I can truly blame on 11b, HR20, or DirecTV. However Heros did not record well at all last night, the funny thing is that most all of the commercial played perfectly, so I cant realy blame the HR20 or 11b, might have been a transmission problem from the source.

Could it be error correction getting hung up or failing? Just a thought.


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

Instead of Jimmy Kimmel Live! HR20 gave me BSOD (thank you geebus for recording 24 AND Heroes!) Instead of recording starting at 0:00 it said -1:-1.

I guess redunant recordings on hr10 is the way to go.


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

eengert said:


> For my box, this version is having the most problems of any since I've had it since November. I really haven't had any issues at all other than one lockup that needed a RBR, and I've participated in every release candidate.


This is the worst I've had as well and I've done all of them except the most recent before this. Before this I had only had one black screen in all that time.


----------



## HardCoder (Dec 15, 2006)

SToliver said:


> Ditto
> 
> When we realized that Heros was unwatchable my wife ran into her study and recorded the last 15 minutes on her R15. She would have recorded 30 minutes but it took her 15 minutes to chew me out for upgrading.


Was/is there something special about Heroes? Either that, or everyone here records it.

I wonder if the one-minute-over evil is partly responsible.

Speaking of which, how come you can't have _negative_ padding to shorten those one-hour-one-minute programs or start the following ones late? That would be vastly more convenient than manual hit-or-miss.

At least TBS doesn't do that 5-minute-late start thing anymore. (Tells you how old I am.)


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

HardCoder said:


> Was/is there something special about Heroes? Either that, or everyone here records it.
> 
> I wonder if the one-minute-over evil is partly responsible.
> 
> ...


Heroes was fine for me OTA from Tampa. But when I tried to play the recording of Studio 60 a short while ago, my box locked up w/ a black screen and I had to reboot again. Same as with Rome on Sunday evening. The recording is still there after reboot and upon a quick check seems to be playable. But lockups every day or two is making me unhappy with 11B.

The negative padding option is in the wishlist survey ... vote for it there, if you haven't. You can do it on a case-by-case basis now, if you do a manual recording by time/channel, but it's not convenient.


----------



## lbacker52 (Jan 14, 2007)

Had pix issue and blue screen for 2 secs(?)on OTA Fox"24".Noticed it on sat. locals,too.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Watching American Idol tonight and I came across a problem with the Dolby Digital cutting out on me. Every little while I could see my Sony receiver trying to resync the dolby digital and the sound cuts for just a minute. It happened from jump as we were watching the program live.

First commercial break, we paused so my wife could get our son a snack. After she was done we resumed watching and after going through the commercials, we were not yet caught up to live (roughly 1 or 2 minutes behind live).

Watching the show lightly behind live, the dolby digital is functioning perfectly.

I'm watching our local fox affiliate OTA, running 011b. Not sure if the problem was an issue in the feed from the local fox affiliate that was fixed after the commercial break or if has something to do with watching the program live as opposed to slightly behind. We'll find out after the next commercial..


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, I didn't know I got 0x11b until this board alerted me to it. My HR20 had been relatively stable until this software release. Here's what's going on:


Black screen on playback -- This has *never* happened before! After playing around with trick play, the recording suddenly started playing, and I had to rewind to the beginning of the show.
No trick play improvement -- After FF through commercials, I still have to rewind in order to get back to the right place.
No noticeable guide-speed improvement.

When's the next release?!?


----------



## pgiralt (Oct 12, 2006)

I had American Idol set to record tonight on FOX OTA (WRAZ). The recording showed up on the playlist, but when I went to play it, it actually showed the bar at the bottom as if it was going to play, but the marker stayed at 00:00 and the video kept playing the channel that was tuned for a little bit, then just froze. I could not fast forward or rewind. I hit exit and went back to live TV. I then went back to my playlist and played American Idol again. This time I just got black screen. The marker stays at 00:00. I did a RBR and the recording is gone. It still shows up in my history as 'recorded' (not even as deleted), but it is most definitely not in the playlist. 

It recorded fine on my two SD Tivos.


----------



## JMILLER (Jan 12, 2007)

The only issue I have had with 0x11b so far is with OTA sensitivity on 6-1 KVIE-DT.
If the HR-20 attempts to use tuner 2 with that channel, I get a 771 message.

Signal strength meter showed 76-80% on tuner #1 and no signal on tuner #2...

All other OTAs show roughly the same strength on both tuners....mostly 98-100%...

Readjusting the antenna to get a consistent 80+ for 6-1 seems to help avoid the issue...

BTW..I recorded the Heroes - Godsend episode off the MPG-4 feed on the HR-20 and off OTA on my HPTC...Have not had a chance to playback fully on the HR-20 yet, but I did notice a bit more pixelation during the opening scene on the MPG-4 version..

The Heroes DVR-MS file is ~6.79 GB (with commercials) in case you are interested


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Not a biggie for me, but have noticed that caller ID seems to be somewhat hit and miss. Sometimes it comes up just exactly like it should. Other times it never appears at all. And at still other times it appears after about 4 rings with wrong info. It doesn't seem to matter what I'm doing, watching a recording or watching live. It has worked properly in both situations. And it will work properly after not working, entirely on a random basis.

Carl
011B via Raven on the first night.


----------



## orrelse (Jan 19, 2007)

Since the update, lost a bunch of local OTAs. I get CBS and Fox, the rest are 771s.
I had all of them previously.

Zip is 23605 if that matters. Hampton Roads, VA.


----------



## jakimj (Jan 19, 2007)

Except for horrible singers on AI - Only issue with 0x11b is audio dropout - rewind 30 sec and play fixes.

I am not recording OTA (but plan to). Seems to be a common denominator of a lot of reported issues.

Anyone fill the recorder yet with 0x11b? I am at 27% remaining. Going to fill it tonite and see what happens. 

Previous long between RBR problems was 20 hours. Big problem on 0x110 and 0x119 was "delete or keep" followed by "freeze".

Jeff


----------



## ZaphodJoe (Jan 13, 2007)

I got the update on the first night it was available. It was perfect for about 3 days until earlier today when I turned it on it was all black and no channels came in so I rebstarted it then it seemed fine. I watched a bunch of shows on it tonight then all of a sudden the vidoe froze and nothing would work.

The same thing happened to me with the old software the day or two before this version came out. The first time it happened I restarted it several times but nothing fixed it until I left it unplugged all night.

This time I unplugged it for about a half hour and now it seems ok again. I got 2 of these installed on January 12th. The second one is a lot better but it doesn't get anywhere near as much use and hasn't completely froze on me yet.

Not sure what to do now. Is anyone else having an issue like this? I'm wondering if there is a hardware problem maybe.

-Joe


----------



## cboyan (Jan 24, 2007)

Last week came home & my HR20 was stuck at the "Step 1 of 2 checking sattelite settings" screen, must have got firmware upgrade and rebooted but boot wouldn't finish. DTV support knew nothing, sent me a new unit. New unit OK until IT got the firmware upgrade (0x011B), then same!

They were going to send out a technician (yeah, that would've helped) until I found a post on this forum by humorme201 about 0x10B wherein he determined that with the LAN connected, it gets stuck there.

Disconnected my LAN, rebooted, all OK. Called DTV back and had them enter this defect against 0x011B.

Bottom line: disconnect your LAN for now, until they get it working, lest you get stuck booting.


----------



## KitchMD (Aug 27, 2006)

Last night, turned on HR20 out of standby, BSOD. Could not tune any channels. Was originally tuned the night before to MPEG4 channel 5 WLWT Cincinnati. RBR solved the problem as usual. This was my first BSOD for either of my 2 units in 3 months.

HR20 connected via HDMI to Samsung 32" LCD


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

dcborn61 said:


> 24 did not record last night off of the local satellite feed for WRC4 in Washington. It STILL appears in my to-do list this morning, listing "Yesterday" as the date. Has anyone seen this? Will it ever fall off the To Do list?





Vinny said:


> Another poster has documented this type of bug in the past few days. I think it was mtangel.


Yep, it was me. Thanks for remembering, even though you spelled my name wrong  

dcborn61, do you happen to know if there were three things set to record? Were any of the shows scheduled to run longer? Either by you padding or the networks making it 1:01 hour long, for example.

Here's where I first reported it.

And here's my followup.

Was your situation anything like mine at all?

And, FYI, you can delete things from the To Do List by highlighting it and pressing the STOP button. I do wonder if it would ever drop off? Maybe after a reset?


----------



## Tnek (Nov 13, 2006)

The last two nights I have experienced the same problem. 

I forced the Raven release Friday night and had no problems over the weekend. But when I turned it on Monday evening I was unable to view anything except the MPEG 4 locals. The menu and guide were working but I could not view any recorded material or anything else except the MPEG 4 locals. Did a RBR and everything went back to normal.

Tuesday night I had exactly the same problem! I hope I don't need to do a RBR every night to get this working?

For the most part I have not had any serious problems until this release. I have had the HR20 since mid-October.

HR20 -->HDMI-->LG 50" Plasma


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

Auto-downloaded 11b yesterday morning.

Watched TV for about 10 min in the afternoon including going to the Active channel and setting up my weather page. Put the HR20 in standby on ESPNHD73.

Came back in the evening and had black screen on all channels except D* HD locals (Atlanta). I do not have OTA enabled. Nothing was scheduled to record from the time the software was downloaded to the time I watched TV in the afternoon to the time I sat down to watch in the evening.

Reset via menus and everything was fine except for my confidence in this software release.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

superunlikely said:


> Auto-downloaded 11b yesterday morning.
> 
> Watched TV for about 10 min in the afternoon including going to the Active channel and setting up my weather page. Put the HR20 in standby on ESPNHD73.
> 
> ...


Oh and I use HDMI.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I mentioned this earlier in this thread but I am going to mention it again since it happened again in a slightly different way. I started my Monday night showing of Prison Break and then on accident I hit the channel up button, I meant to hit the volume up button. It exited out to Live TV and then when I went back into the list to start 24 it froze for about 15 seconds and then started playing. During the time that it was frozen the remote did not function at all.


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

superunlikely said:


> Auto-downloaded 11b yesterday morning.
> 
> Watched TV for about 10 min in the afternoon including going to the Active channel and setting up my weather page. Put the HR20 in standby on ESPNHD73.
> 
> ...


New poster here. Just wondering when you refer to standby, are you not turning your HR20 off? I power mine off each night. Just wondering what exactly so many people are referring to when they say "standby". Thanks.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Got a Keep or Delete for a recording(SD) immediately after trying to play from list. Chose Keep and did an RBR. Played fine after the reboot. I've only seen this about 3 times throughout the last 4 releases. Getting random audio and pixilation on OTA. Sometimes totally unwatchable. 

Forced download of 11b.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

No major issues last night, AI recorded and played back fine (MPEG 2 NY FOX). I also had SVU recording last, haven't checked it yet.


----------



## listeve (Jan 24, 2007)

I've found that new releases generally will work better if the unit is almost "cold-started". That is, unplug the power let it sit for a few minutes to flush the internal memory and then plug in and start up.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

byrdpack said:


> New poster here. Just wondering when you refer to standby, are you not turning your HR20 off? I power mine off each night. Just wondering what exactly so many people are referring to when they say "standby". Thanks.


Standby = Power Off

The HR20 doesn't power off in the traditional sense most of us are used to. It still continues to perform many power-chewing functions while "off".

Anyway this "power off" state is similar to what Tivo called "standby". I think that's why most of us call it that.


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

byrdpack said:


> New poster here. Just wondering when you refer to standby, are you not turning your HR20 off? I power mine off each night. Just wondering what exactly so many people are referring to when they say "standby". Thanks.


What you are calling powering off is what others refer to as stand by because you aren't actually killing power to the unit unless you unplug it. This allows it to record and do it's background tasks even if it's not sending any audio/video to the TV. I put mine in standby (off) any time I'm not watching TV not just at night. Other than that and updates I've never really rebooted it completely except once when it locked up months ago. Whether or not keeping it in standby all the time except when I'm actively watching TV is a reason for my seemingly unusual stability from day one or I've just been lucky, I don't know. But it obviously hasn't hurt.


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

superunlikely said:


> Standby = Power Off
> 
> The HR20 doesn't power off in the traditional sense most of us are used to. It still continues to perform many power-chewing functions while "off".
> 
> Anyway this "power off" state is similar to what Tivo called "standby". I think that's why most of us call it that.


Thank you! That makes sense.


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Jon D said:


> What you are calling powering off is what others refer to as stand by because you aren't actually killing power to the unit unless you unplug it. This allows it to record and do it's background tasks even if it's not sending any audio/video to the TV. I put mine in standby (off) any time I'm not watching TV not just at night. Other than that and updates I've never really rebooted it completely except once when it locked up months ago. Whether or not keeping it in standby all the time except when I'm actively watching TV is a reason for my seemingly unusual stability from day one or I've just been lucky, I don't know. But it obviously hasn't hurt.


Thanks, I operate mine the same way and I have had almost zero problems since 10b. I had the delete bug back in early December on a recorded Medium that I lost. Other than that, everything is great.


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

Tnek said:


> For the most part I have not had any serious problems until this release.


Over the past two nights I have noticed the infamous blank recording as well as finding the unit unable to tune to any channels (OTA, MPEG2 & MPEG4). As I have not seen either of these issues since the pre OTA-enabled releases, I was about to role back to the previously national release and have to say I was quite surprised to find that 011b is now the latest national release. Based off of what I am experiencing and what others are saying, those D* CSR have to be getting slammed with calls over this latest release.

While I can understand D* reasoning for putting out a new national release based off of what Earl said (issues with 010b), to put a RC out there for only two days certainly does not give those willing to try out the new releases enough time to test the software and ultimately make comments that D* can use to make corrections that will give all HR20 users the experience we all want and deserve with a national release.


----------



## dcborn61 (Jun 26, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Yep, it was me. Thanks for remembering, even though you spelled my name wrong
> 
> dcborn61, do you happen to know if there were three things set to record? Were any of the shows scheduled to run longer? Either by you padding or the networks making it 1:01 hour long, for example.
> 
> ...


Ahh, no wonder I couldn't find your postings at first. The similarity is that I do believe my son set up the SL for 24 to start one minute early and end one minute late.

The To Do listing did drop on its own.


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

I forced 0x11b (Raven).

Are there any differences between Raven and the National 0x11b Release ?
Do I now use the force method again to get the National Release ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No.

0x11b = 0x11b


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

byrdpack said:


> Thanks, I operate mine the same way and I have had almost zero problems since 10b. I had the delete bug back in early December on a recorded Medium that I lost. Other than that, everything is great.


Just to further confuse the issue: I never turn mine off. It's been 16 weeks and many upgrades. Few if any problems, never had it lock up, etc. From what I've read during this period, putting the HR20 in standby has more of a chance to cause problems than leaving it run. There are a ton of posts about the unit "not coming out of standby/unresponsive" that are only cured by a reset or unplugging the unit. My best guess is that a lot of these are HDMI issues, but not all of them.

Since I don't have HDMI problems, I can't say. A lot of this stuff is still a mystery.


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

I returned from a trip and had been away for several days, was looking forward to Heroes, it did not record, neither did "Two and a Half men"
Dan


----------



## Marshall (Aug 27, 2003)

This has happened a couple of times now since the download on Friday.

The picture plays but the controls are frozen. 

CNN was on when I went to bed last night. System was not in standby. This morning CNN was still playing but I couldn't do anything with the remote or the controls on the HR20. Couldn't bring up the guide, change channels, nothing.

Only option was to reboot. 

While the system is frozen it will not record shows that it is suppose to record. I have also waited to see if it frees itself and it doesn't.

I have 2 HR20's and this has happened to each of them.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Marshall said:


> This has happened a couple of times now since the download on Friday.
> 
> The picture plays but the controls are frozen.
> 
> ...


Marshall, the same exact thing has happened to me twice, once a few weeks ago on 10b, and again last night on 11b. FWIW, I believe that both times it has happened I was recording 2 MPEG 4 channels simultaneously, and was a minute or two behind the live broadcast on the one I was watching (which was the SOTU last night -- because there were no commercials I never caught up to the live broadcast and didn't notice the unit wasn't responding to the remote or buttons on the front of the unit until I tried to stop the SOTU recording after the speech was over). RBR fixed the problem both times for me, but it is of concern as it is a core functionality issue.

This issue has been reported here before, but I have not seen it specifically addressed by Earl or others as far as suspected root causes, D* awareness, or D* action plan to correct it.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

DishDog said:


> Your download may be corrupted. Try forcing and then do a RBR when you go to live tv.


Did thios last night before going to bed, will see what happens when I get home from work.

Thanks.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

hasan said:


> Just to further confuse the issue: I never turn mine off. It's been 16 weeks and many upgrades. Few if any problems, never had it lock up, etc. From what I've read during this period, putting the HR20 in standby has more of a chance to cause problems than leaving it run. There are a ton of posts about the unit "not coming out of standby/unresponsive" that are only cured by a reset or unplugging the unit. My best guess is that a lot of these are HDMI issues, but not all of them.
> 
> Since I don't have HDMI problems, I can't say. A lot of this stuff is still a mystery.


It would be interesting to see if leaving the power on helps with the black screen issue. Is there anyone who has had this issue and has corrected it by simply not putting the unit in standby? I have always put mine in standby and never had a problem until 11B
maybe someone could do a poll on that, I don't seem to have the ability to do a poll.


----------



## sarhaynes (Dec 10, 2006)

The other day I was trying to record one show OTA and another from DirecTV and then watch another DirectTV channel. I thought that this was supposed to be possible as there are 2 OTA and 2 DirecTV tuners.

Sean


----------



## lyonsce (Dec 22, 2006)

I believe that this has been reported before, but anyway. I get audio dropouts and video pixelation on recorded shows (OTA HD). It seems that these issues occur when the show is recording while I am watching something else that was recorded and I am using the trickplay functions (FF, REW, etc). Shows that record when I am not doing anything else seem to record with no problems.


----------



## bait28 (Jan 22, 2007)

Earl, given there is enough data regarding certian blank recordings via ota, time padding, reset and recordings gone, perhaps you should start a Debug Thread where you ask all the members to 

1. Tonight record an OTA show (ER? or whatever) on digital ABC with no padding at GMT.
2. Tonight record a satellite based show (??) on SCIFI no padding at a specific GMT.
3. Ask them to attempt to watch the recorded progams after the show has broadcast.
4. Document for posting what happens as they attemmpt to review the shows and post back tomorrow.

The next day you do the same but with slightly different varibles:
1. Thrusday night record an OTA show (ER? or whatever) on digital ABC WITH 10 minuets padding at a GMT.
2. Thrisday night record a satellite based show (??) on SCIFI WITH 10 minuets padding at a specific GMT.
3. Ask them to attempt to watch the recorded progams after the show has broadcast.
4. Document for posting what happens as they attemmpt to review the shows and post back tomorrow.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

FIRST ISSUE WITH 11B

The good news is 24 recorded. While enjoying that last night, during the final minute, the BLUE SCREEN of death appeared. and the last minute was not recorded (luckily backed up by r10). First glitch in over 20 11b recordings.......


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

bnglbill said:


> It would be interesting to see if leaving the power on helps with the black screen issue. Is there anyone who has had this issue and has corrected it by simply not putting the unit in standby? I have always put mine in standby and never had a problem until 11B
> maybe someone could do a poll on that, I don't seem to have the ability to do a poll.


I have never seen the BSB on the unit I always leave on. The unit has been left on since the first week of December.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Paused a MPEG4 live channel, 25 minutes later when I got back the screen saver had not kicked in.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

sarhaynes said:


> The other day I was trying to record one show OTA and another from DirecTV and then watch another DirectTV channel. I thought that this was supposed to be possible as there are 2 OTA and 2 DirecTV tuners.
> 
> Sean


That's not possible, the manual is incorrect. You can record/watch any two channels at once (any combination of OTA/SAT). You can watch a previous recording while doing this, but not a third "live" channel.

If your TV has a built-in ATSC tuner, you could record two shows w/ the DVR and watch a third show OTA via the TV...if you split your antenna feed to both the TV and DVR.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> I have never seen the BSB on the unit I always leave on. The unit has been left on since the first week of December.


I've only seen this once (in Sept.) and I turn it "off" every night, never noticing what channel the HR20 is on.

Chuck


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

Watched recording of HERO's today. Trick play are slow, audio and video freeze about 4 seconds before it plays after hitting play button. I tried padding over a hour and does not and receive code 13. This software needs much work
Also when FF at 4 progress is very choppy as it goes down bar, nothing like tivo so you can stop it, it just jumps foward.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> There are a ton of posts about the unit "not coming out of standby/unresponsive" that are only cured by a reset or unplugging the unit. My best guess is that a lot of these are HDMI issues, but not all of them.


Nope, not all of them. I don't use HDMI and I had my first "unresponsive out of standby" situation with a frozen screen from the buffer Sunday morning about 30 hours after forcing the Raven 0x11b update late Friday night. RBR and I was back in business and it's been stable since then *knock wood*. First time I ever had a lockup so soon after an update - usually it takes 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

In the 4+ days of using 0x11b; with Sunday, Monday and Tuesday being heavy prime time-dual tuner recording days for me. Every program recorded as scheduled and was playable. The 3 issues I do have from 0x11b (Day 1 to present) are:

1) Audio dropouts.
2) Freeze frame in Trick Play (live or recorded); especially with RW.
3) Coming out of pause backed up maybe 20 seconds. This happened just once.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

dallascontractor said:


> Also when FF at 4 progress is very choppy as it goes down bar, nothing like tivo so you can stop it, it just jumps foward.


I agree. FF4 is just about unusable in MPEG4 recordings. Too choppy and too fast to react to.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Vinny i have very similiar results as i have posted. the freeze frame in RW is frustrating for sports and i hope its addressed prior to superbowl......



Vinny said:


> In the 4+ days of using 0x11b; with Sunday, Monday and Tuesday being heavy prime time-dual tuner recording days for me. Every program recorded as scheduled and was playable. The 3 issues I do have from 0x11b (Day 1 to present) are:
> 
> 1) Audio dropouts.
> 2) Freeze frame in Trick Play (live or recorded); especially with RW.
> 3) Coming out of pause backed up maybe 20 seconds. This happened just once.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

jheda said:


> Vinny i have very similiar results as i have posted. the freeze frame in RW is frustrating for sports and i hope its addressed prior to superbowl......


All we can do is hope. Thankfully, its really only an annoyance; but it would be nice if it worked as designed.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Black screen of death twice in two days. Not good. This release was looking promising, but not now. I would not mind doing a RBR if it didn't take eight minutes to reboot. Try again D* dev team.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I have had more audio dropouts on programs than I ever did previously.

I have noticed a problem recently where I go to play certain recorded programs, and it sits there on a black screen. However if I skip ahead 30 seconds it will start to actually play the program.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

I used my old SD Tivo unit to watch a recorded program this morning for the first time in several months (as I said earlier, my HR20 has been quite stable lately). I was AMAZED at the difference in trick play between that unit and the HR20. Pressing the trick play buttons led to an immediate response - it seems like I was seeing many more frames (by a factor of about 10!) and I can stop fast-forwarding and immediately rewind with no perceptible delay. I understand the jumpback feature is a TIVO patent but it sure is nice, however my understanding is the patent only refers to a variable jump back amount based on fast fowarding speed. It seems like we could have this on the HR20 as well, if the trickplay was more reliable and if the jump back amount was set to just one of the speeds (say FFx3). 

Earl, is it reasonable to expect the HR20 to perform at this level some day or should we accept the fact that this receiver will never be able to perform this functions as well as previous units due to hardware limitations?

HR20 connected via component to Sony KDF50E2000, no network, no OTA. DD via digital audio to Yamaha receiver. Harmony for Xbox 360 remote.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

garywitt said:


> Earl, is it reasonable to expect the HR20 to perform at this level some day or should we accept the fact that this receiver will never be able to perform this functions as well as previous units due to hardware limitations?


Yes, it is resonable to expect the HR20 to peform better then it does.
Will it be the same as TiVo's ? Who knows... there are times that the TiVo is sluggesish to respond.

Right now, there are no indications that it is any type of hardware limitation.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

[Right now, there are no indications that it is any type of hardware limitation.[/QUOTE]

Great news, thanks Earl - I have something to hope for...


----------



## febdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi,

I am having trouble getting CC feeds for FOX-HD channel in SF bay area. Is this a known issue with the station or HR-20? I recently auto-downloaded 0x11b and noticed this since now 24 and prison break has started and watching FOX more and more. 

Any ideas guys?


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

This A.M. I punched in a couple of OTA network shows to record. OK

Switched to CNBC to get tuned into the market scene when about 10 min. the video froze but audio kept running. 

Channel up/down did not respond however menu worked, changed channel then back to CNBC did not RBR. All is well......

J C


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

febdragon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am having trouble getting CC feeds for FOX-HD channel in SF bay area. Is this a known issue with the station or HR-20? I recently auto-downloaded 0x11b and noticed this since now 24 and prison break has started and watching FOX more and more.
> 
> Any ideas guys?


OTA or via the dish? Here in Tampa, CC on FOX is working OTA, but not on the satellite-delivered version.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

IKD is back for me. Started last night with the All Star Skills Competition. I had no IKD under 10b, but I was forced onto 119, which was a disaster, and I jumped to 11b to get off of 119. Now I havd IKD's and I have to RBR to clear them. (3 RBR's now and counting since 11b)


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

Has anyone experianced the screen saver activating while you are watching a recorded program since you forced 11b? It is happening about once every 10 minutes or so.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My first issue with 11B--my wife called me and reported the HR20 would not respond to the remote, or front panel controls. It had been viewing channel 82 (NBC HD out of NY) for a few hours. Still had picture and sound, just could not change channels or turn the HR20 off. RBR required.

The HR20 is usually tuned to that channel when put in standby each night. Perhaps that has something to do with the morning lockups I got for a while. I have no OTA, MPEG4 or networking. HR20 straight to Panny TV thru HDMI.


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

bnglbill said:


> It would be interesting to see if leaving the power on helps with the black screen issue. Is there anyone who has had this issue and has corrected it by simply not putting the unit in standby? I have always put mine in standby and never had a problem until 11B
> maybe someone could do a poll on that, I don't seem to have the ability to do a poll.


I left my on last night. Usually, the next morning I would have to do RBR in order to fix the BSB. This morning, it worked mine. I have an HDMI connection to the Panasonic 42" Plasma 600U.
Is anybody in this forum had any experiences with BSB when the HR20 is not left on standby?
I will keep it on. If it fails then I will try to use only the Component cables instead of HDMI.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

dkgator said:


> Has anyone experianced the screen saver activating while you are watching a recorded program since you forced 11b? It is happening about once every 10 minutes or so.


Yes. Check the "bug catalog" pinned at the top of the forum.


----------



## ejd (Aug 20, 2006)

I had a missed recording today. 

It was in the todo list this morning, came home and no show in my playlist. History says it was partially recorded because it became unavailable (13). Whatever that means. 

So it started recording then the guide data changed or it lost signal?
I did set it to pad by an hour. Maybe that confused it.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

I tried playing back CSI Miami recorded OTA last night, and as the video is panning the water, bam:

Would you like to delete this recording? Yes, Delete
No, Don't Delete

A reset didn't help. Same thing.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

jfm said:


> Your location is listed as LA. If this is Louisiana, ignore my reply. If this is Los Angeles, then you may be seeing what I have been experiencing. We have had red flag winds for the last few days which have been flexing my dish. The MPEG4 channels on Satellite 103 are much more sensitive to alignment than the MPEG2 channels on the other 3 satellites (per the installation manual). So I've been experiencing more wind related dropouts on MPEG4 channels than MPEG2. During the winds, the signal levels on sat103 varied from 25 to 65, while the other three satellites varied from 77 to 90.
> 
> Once the wind stops, I plan on tweeking my dish to hopefully get sat103 stronger. A couple days after my installation in November, we had winds and I lost the MPEG4 channels completeley. D* sent out a tech (unfortunately the same one) and he adjusted it so I got a signal. But I've never had better than 73 on sat103, which seems low based on other messages on this site. So I'm motivated to try to adjust it myself.


I realigned my dish today and now have a Signal Level of 100 on Sat 103. Hopefully this will improve the reception of MPEG4 channels during future winds. Sat 101 and 110 (first transponder) are both now at 95. Sat 119 is only at 81. I would be interested to find out what others in the Los Angeles area are seeing to see if I should be getting higher level on Sat 119. I adjusted the Elevation and Azimuth. It was the azimuth that was off. I didn't adjust the tilt (dish rotation).

I am deeply grateful to my wife who was patient and read of the signal strength values over the phone to me as I tweaked the alignment. And she never once called me a dork.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

dkgator said:


> Has anyone experianced the screen saver activating while you are watching a recorded program since you forced 11b? It is happening about once every 10 minutes or so.





bwaldron said:


> Yes. Check the "bug catalog" pinned at the top of the forum.


Actually, read this thread.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> Actually, read this thread.


Doh! (slapping forehead)


----------



## mtk67 (Dec 16, 2006)

I got the 11b update yesterday morning. Today when I came home I found my system frozen (black screen). The only thing I could do was unplug the unit. Had not seen this problem on previous versions of code.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

KitchMD said:


> Last night, turned on HR20 out of standby, BSOD. Could not tune any channels. Was originally tuned the night before to MPEG4 channel 5 WLWT Cincinnati. RBR solved the problem as usual. This was my first BSOD for either of my 2 units in 3 months.
> 
> HR20 connected via HDMI to Samsung 32" LCD


Issue:
My HR20 had the BSOD with 0x11b today. I got home and fired up my gear and got the BSOD.

Last usage prior to BSOD:
When I set it to standby last night I left it on HBO HD (MPEG2).

Symptoms/observations:
1. I was able to view MPEG4 local channels via D*. Only MPEG2 channels were affected by the BSOD. FYI - I do not use OTA.

2. All menus and on screen graphics worked fine even on MPEG2 channels.

3. All satellite signals were 90+.

4. The system test ran fine the first time I tested it.

5. Cycling HR20's power did not resolve the BSOD.

6. After cycling the HR20's power I ran the system test again. This time it froze when trying to test the internet. I waited 10 minutes then tried to cycling the HR20's power via the power button located on the unit itself. It was unresponsive and remained frozen.

Remedy:
RBR

Hook up:
HR20 via HDMI to Pioneer VSX-84TXSi via HDMI to Mitsubishi WD-52725

HR20 powered via Monster Power HTS 3500 MKII via Monster Power AVS2000 voltage stabilizer.

HR20 configuration:
Software 0x11b
Temp 125F
OTA not in use
Remote set to IR
Audio set to DD
Native off
TV type 16:9
TV resolutions set to 1080i only
Network enabled via Linksys switch to Linksys router


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

I got home tonight and my wife informed me that the HR20 had a blank screen. She said ESPN2HD (72) was up, she went into the list and started to play a kid show for my son, and then the screen went blank. She Fast forwarded 6 minutes but it still did not work. She tried changing channels to no avail. She did get a XM channel to come up. I did a RBR and everything seemed okay. I started the same recording she did and it worked fine.

Setup:
HR20 feeding a DVDO VP30 Scaler via HDMI digital audo to VP30
Mitsubishi 42" RPTV CRT

Did not look at component which is hooked up.

Later,
MacMantis


----------



## CouchTater (Dec 19, 2006)

Recorded 24,Heroes and CSI Miami Monday night. Showed they recorded. Went to watch Tues. night and they were gone. Tonight tried to watch Desperate Housewives recording and had picture but no sound. Found if I hit pause and then play it would work for about 20 seconds then had to repeat. Very tedious. I've only had this unit a few weeks as well as HDTV right now I'm ready to chunk it all and go back to my old standard reliable DVR. This is a major piece of ****!


----------



## acomire (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi -

I went to put on a recorded show for my kids today and I got "Searching for Authorized Content" and the show never played.

It was Sesame Street recorded from PBS channel 13 in my area.

I never had a problem recording it on my HR10-250 before. I noticed people we getting error like this trying to record PPV or some sports channel, but this is Barney for crying out loud......

AJ


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm wondering out loud how many reported issues with deleted recordings happening (where the pre-scheduled items show up as dleted in the history) are related to the fact of having either a firmware update or reboot, causing the guide to be rebuilt at that same time fooling the HR20 to think the program is no longer available (temporarily).


----------



## riceboyler (Nov 2, 2005)

I've had 0x11b for a few days now and found my first problem tonight with the networking stuff (granted, this isn't earth shattering, but I thought I should report it). First my network topology, I've got the HR20 and my XBOX hooked up via CAT5 to a BellSouth Wireless Router (802.11g) and then both my laptop and desktop systems are running via wireless. My laptop is in the same room as the router, so distance isn't a problem.

I had it playing music (basically testing it out) today pulling from my laptop and I started getting repeated messages stating "Unable to connect to media" though the music kept playing, and I was unable to use the yellow button to control video. Here's a funny one, it kept playing after I turned off the HR20. In order to get it to stop, I had to do a RBR. It then functioned again for approximately 2 minutes and started doing the same thing.

Earl, is there any kind of documentation whatsoever on the capabilities of the Networking portion of this software? I know it's not officially supported, but I'd be interested to see what file types and encoding it wants to see. Thanks.


----------



## jwren (Nov 10, 2006)

I have the 0x11b upgrade and this is still an issue (had it before with all versions for HR20) freezing my picture when I wake up the next morning after turning off tv but leaving dtv on, till I change channel or turn off, also chopped up square pixels of picture now and again on mostly recorded shows during playback. Static type clicking noise mixed with audio. These issues have still not been resolved, it's not new for this version, just still happens, it's getting old... 
I will let you know what else happens, so far this is what I've noticed.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

riceboyler said:


> I've had 0x11b for a few days now and found my first problem tonight with the networking stuff (granted, this isn't earth shattering, but I thought I should report it). First my network topology, I've got the HR20 and my XBOX hooked up via CAT5 to a BellSouth Wireless Router (802.11g) and then both my laptop and desktop systems are running via wireless. My laptop is in the same room as the router, so distance isn't a problem.
> 
> I had it playing music (basically testing it out) today pulling from my laptop and I started getting repeated messages stating "Unable to connect to media" though the music kept playing, and I was unable to use the yellow button to control video. Here's a funny one, it kept playing after I turned off the HR20. In order to get it to stop, I had to do a RBR. It then functioned again for approximately 2 minutes and started doing the same thing.
> 
> Earl, is there any kind of documentation whatsoever on the capabilities of the Networking portion of this software? I know it's not officially supported, but I'd be interested to see what file types and encoding it wants to see. Thanks.


the hr20 needsjpegs and lpcm audio. VIIV orwmp11 usually convert audio from MP3 or wma (unprotected) to LPCM and then it will play okay. DIRECTV promised video streaming later this year probably MPEG 2.


----------



## raggededge (Aug 25, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Issue:
> My HR20 had the BSOD with 0x11b today. I got home and fired up my gear and got the BSOD.
> 
> Last usage prior to BSOD:
> ...


Ditto, Ditto. When my system has BSOD, I can tune to the MPEG4 local channels. No other channels or OTA work until RBR. This started under 10b, now continues with 11B.


----------



## superunlikely (Oct 20, 2006)

superunlikely said:


> Auto-downloaded 11b yesterday morning.
> 
> Watched TV for about 10 min in the afternoon including going to the Active channel and setting up my weather page. Put the HR20 in standby on ESPNHD73.
> 
> ...


Two for two!

Watched ESPNHD73 this morning while munching Honey Nut Cheerios. Put the HR20 in standby when done. Came back at around 6pm and had the black screen on all channels but D* HD locals. No recordings were scheduled in between. The "Active" button would bring up the graphics but not the underlying screen.

Reset via menu and everything came back.

Pretty much the same thing as yesterday.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Issue: 

Watched recorded American Idol; no problem. Reached the end of the recording; chose "delete now". Screen went blue except for live TV in upper right corner. Yellow record light still on while recording Medium. Remote stopped functioning; as well as front panel controls. Did a RBR and all is well.

Just a note.....did not RBR after download on Friday. This is the first RBR since I forced 0x11b.


----------



## ejd (Aug 20, 2006)

2nd time the HR20 has let me down today.

Manual recurring recording, South Park, unwatchable. Not much else to say, this thing just doesn't work right. 
Before 11b it was good for at least 1 unwatchable a week, since 11b, 5 days, i've had 3.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm wondering out loud how many reported issues with deleted recordings happening (where the pre-scheduled items show up as dleted in the history) are related to the fact of having either a firmware update or reboot, causing the guide to be rebuilt at that same time fooling the HR20 to think the program is no longer available (temporarily).


My first failure today was a scheduled show that shows deleted in the history. Last reboot was sunday night, after the last screw up, so the guide was fully populated.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't know whether this is a guide or a software issue, but I'm continuing to have problems with scheduled recordings on Channel 96 -- Fox Sports Bay Area HD. I schedule a recording, it's cancelled, I schedule it again, and sometimes it records and sometimes not. The history will show an Error 13 -- which says that the program was partially recorded before it was removed from the guide. None of this is accurate, because there is no partial recording, the time for the scheduled recording is still in the future, and it hasn't been removed from the guide. I scheduled tonight's Warriors-Nets game two or three days ago. It was removed from the To Do list twice. I scheduled it to record two hours before the game was to begin, and it was canceled again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

oakwcj said:


> I don't know whether this is a guide or a software issue, but I'm continuing to have problems with scheduled recordings on Channel 96 -- Fox Sports Bay Area HD. I schedule a recording, it's cancelled, I schedule it again, and sometimes it records and sometimes not. The history will show an Error 13 -- which says that the program was partially recorded before it was removed from the guide. None of this is accurate, because there is no partial recording, the time for the scheduled recording is still in the future, and it hasn't been removed from the guide. I scheduled tonight's Warriors-Nets game two or three days ago. It was removed from the To Do list twice. I scheduled it to record two hours before the game was to begin, and it was canceled again.


That isn't so much an RSN thing, but how the guide data is treated for the speical events channels 95 & 96. DirecTV is aware of it.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

oakwcj said:


> The history will show an Error 13 -- which says that the program was partially recorded before it was removed from the guide. None of this is accurate, because there is no partial recording, the time for the scheduled recording is still in the future, and it hasn't been removed from the guide.


As Earl noted, this is a problem with channels 95 and 96. The message is partially correct, these channels do actually "disappear" in a certain sense at some times when nothing is being shown.

I've learned to just leave things alone when I see those errors (i.e., I don't try and schedule the event again, it does no good). But it is "hit or miss" as to whether the game gets recorded...I think it's a matter of whether or not the channel is "live" when the box does its background updating of the to-do list. Sometimes you're lucky, sometimes not.

Yes, it is a PITA.


----------



## snewo (Sep 30, 2006)

Sorry if any of these issues were already mentioned. Although I'm usually up to date on reading the forum, I'm not at this time but I wanted to get this info into print for potential fixes.

Issue 1
---------

Version: 11b

Issue: Some recordings made with 11b begin with a blank gray screen. 

How to recreate: play an 11b recording 

Resolution: FF into the program a bit and then you can backtrack to the beginning to see what you missed.


Issue 2
---------

Issue: Audio Dropouts

How to recreate: Watch a live TV and watch it about 6 seconds behind time.

Resolution: Catch up in your viewing or back up further.


Issue 3
---------

Issue: Trickplay visual delays

How to recreate: Do any trickplay item and the screen seems to stay on the initial frame for a bit, even though the DVR is moving forward or backward as you wish. It makes jumping out of trickplay at the right time more of an art than a science.

Resolution: Deal with it.


None of these are show-stoppers. The pain threshold is low but hopefully we can get them fixed.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Speaking of channel 95, here's a minor issue that has probably been reported, but I hadn't noticed it before...

Watched the NHL All-Star game tonight, it was sent in 1080i. After the hockey game, 95 switched over to showing an NBA game -- it is being sent in 720p.

I am running in native mode. While my TV is properly reporting 720p, the format light on the HR20 is still showing 1080i. A quick channel change away and back to 95 fixed that.

Really minor issue, since other channels do not switch formats like that...but when the engineers are getting things close to perfection, and handling final "fit and finish" issues, they may want to address it


----------



## Herb55 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ever since they turned on the OTA, mine has locked up while recording a show. Also sometimes turning the receiver on yields nothing but a black screen till you reset it. If the unit is recording a show while off and you turn it on, you get only black and it does not respond to any remote commands until after being rebooted.

It worked fine until the last 2 updates.....


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

namja said:


> Really funky error. Recorded Prison Break (Series Link) yesterday. It recorded the one hour. It should be one hour of FOX, but in the middle, there are two 10 second clips of TSN (NBA basketball). And lots of audio and video drops.


No one else got this? I'm :eek2: at this error. TWICE, smack in the middle of Prison Break, I get clips of a different channel. Maybe I'll use my digital camera to take a video capture and post. It's really :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

No caller ID on original 0xbe, did force download before Elvis #1 and caller ID finally worked. Missed Elvis 1 and 2, missed Raven. Auto download of 0x11b and lost Caller ID.

Ran test and Phone failed.

Reset from menu...ran test...Phone Passed...Caller ID works again!

Probelm solved ?!?!


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

snewo said:


> Sorry if any of these issues were already mentioned. Although I'm usually up to date on reading the forum, I'm not at this time but I wanted to get this info into print for potential fixes.
> 
> Issue 1
> ---------
> ...


Exactly my 3 issues. The grey screen at beginning of recording popped up today.


----------



## djfrankie (Jan 7, 2004)

Had my first BSB (with 11b) third overall, since DEC 10. I was recording MEDIUM (NY LOCAL channel 82 MPEG2). I left the HR20 on NY HD FOX CHANNEL MPEG 2 and put the box on standby and went to bed.

This morning had BSB, did a reset (by remote) and it seems fine now.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess I`m one of the lucky ones after reading of the nightmares some of you all are having after 11b went into effect. Other, than having an HDMI connection that will work fine one day, but be non-existent the next. The 11b has been steady 4me. No recording or play back issues still have a few locals not recognized via OTA but I’m sure that will work out in the future once the major problems are addressed.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Same here, no problems so far after receiving download early Monday morning.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm wondering out loud how many reported issues with deleted recordings happening (where the pre-scheduled items show up as dleted in the history) are related to the fact of having either a firmware update or reboot, causing the guide to be rebuilt at that same time fooling the HR20 to think the program is no longer available (temporarily).


It shouldn't have anything to do with s/w downloads or reboots because it downloads some number of hours of the uncoming guide during a reset. So anything that is scheduled to record not too long after a reboot should be set up right after the reboot. It's stuff that is set to record the next day and beyond that takes awhile to get updated as the unit does it's housekeeping later. But that shouldn't cause any missed recordings.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Had an issue watching Friday Night Lights last night (from mpeg4 HD NBC). Started watching it about 10 after it started. When FFing through the first commercial break, the screen froze on one frame of the commercial but it was still FFing so that when I stopped the FFing, it was already in the show, but I never saw the show start. I have never seen that before last night and we didn't see it after either.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

HR20 running 0x11b - 

Last night around 7:05 pm (when primetime starts in Central time zone), I turned on my TV and DVR to find the My Playlist up and the show image in the right hand corner frozen. None of the play/pause/ff/rew functions worked to get the show playing again. Exiting from the List, still no way to get the image on unfrozen. Attempting a channel change would bring up the menu asking me which current recording I wanted to cancel (both Am Idol and Fri Night Lights began recording at 7:00pm). I tried selecting a couple of different recorded shows from the playlist only to get Black Screens.

Figuring my only solution was a RBR, I proceeded. By 7:12pm I was back up and running, and both Am Idol and Fri Night Lights started recording immediately. Lo and behold when I went to My Playlist, there were recordings of both Fri Night Lights and Am Idol that lasted from 7:00pm to 7:07 when I did the RBR.

So it seems that the recorders were working just fine, even though my screen was frozen and I could not get the picture to play. So, the problem seems to be the output stream, as opposed to the record part of the stream.

All seems fine after the RBR. I just watched both shows by watching the two different parts that recorded, except for the few minutes I missed during the RBR.


----------



## Flyboyscs (Jan 7, 2007)

Got the Raven update and everything has been working great until the last two days. Woke up to turn on the tv in the morning and have a picture but the unit no longer responds to the remote. RBR fixes the problem of course. Other than that pretty happy with this release...


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

All recordings have been perfect until I tried a 1 hr padding.
Channel 73 3:30 AM to save the Federerr-Roddick match.

I padded the time to take account of a longer then normal match. 
Guide showed this as being recorded. I did not double check the to do list.
No recording was made.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mtnagel said:


> It shouldn't have anything to do with s/w downloads or reboots because it downloads some number of hours of the uncoming guide during a reset. So anything that is scheduled to record not too long after a reboot should be set up right after the reboot. It's stuff that is set to record the next day and beyond that takes awhile to get updated as the unit does it's housekeeping later. But that shouldn't cause any missed recordings.


Correct...but for those recordings with timeframes that happen to be during the guide rebuild window.... programs that are scheduled - if the software does not see the program in the guide at that time, it treats it like its not available and then puts it into a cancel situation. This may or may not be a small %, but could account for why this is happening in those cases.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a very simple config:

Samsung LCD connected to HR20 via HDMI. DD enabled.

On Local MPEG4, Channel 2, I was experiencing extreme audio sync issues this morning.

The sound was off by at least 2 seconds. Pausing for "awhile" fixes the issue. As soon as I issue any trick play command, the audio falls out of sync again.

I'm on 11B. I haven't seen this in months.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

namja said:


> No one else got this? I'm :eek2: at this error. TWICE, smack in the middle of Prison Break, I get clips of a different channel. Maybe I'll use my digital camera to take a video capture and post. It's really :eek2: :eek2:


I believe that it happened... but it probably wasn't the fault of the HR20.

It could be either: The broadcasting station... someone hit a button, and instead of comming from the "Prison Break" feed, it pulled from somewhere else.

Or even up on a DirecTV level, that the wrong content was sent out.
I don't think your HR20 started to pull in a different channel for those few moments.

This sounds similar to those cases on when "adult" content sometimes shows up during other programming.


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

While scrolling the program List menu, the right side of the menu "breaks up" - the entries in the list are staggered for a second as the list is scrolling up or down before correcting. I didn't notice this until after I was adjusting my set's resolution, but I don't know that that's related...


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

So, tonight once again i tried to record a game on the fox sports RSN.....channel 664...last time i tried to record using the guide, this time i used a manual record. When i got home a little after 9:00 (game started at 8), and went to my list, it would not play it.

I then tried to tune into the game and channel 664 was tuning into 614 GOL channel which is showing some Mexican soccer league game, but the info button said it was on 664 grizzlies/Jazz game. I went to my Directivo and hit 664 and the game came right on. So, i did a rsr, the recording or lack there of was gone, and was able to tune in........


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I have been reading about the audio drop-out problem that has been reported. For me, I hear a strange buzzing sound, the audio disappears for a few seconds, and then returns. Is this what others have experienced?


----------



## raggededge (Aug 25, 2006)

raggededge said:


> Ditto, Ditto. When my system has BSOD, I can tune to the MPEG4 local channels. No other channels or OTA work until RBR. This started under 10b, now continues with 11B.


Update: Things that are recording while the HR20 is in this BSOD state, record fine and are watchable after a RBR.


----------



## RussFor (Dec 21, 2005)

2 Minor Issues:

Got 11b through Automatic Donwload:

1) Caller ID no longer functioning - calls are logged but do not display on my TV. Notification is set to ON.

2) Menu tearing, I read about this yesterday, and unfortunately, noticed it last night.

Up until now these weren't issues for me. Not a huge deal though.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Correct...but for those recordings with timeframes that happen to be during the guide rebuild window.... programs that are scheduled - if the software does not see the program in the guide at that time, it treats it like its not available and then puts it into a cancel situation. This may or may not be a small %, but could account for why this is happening in those cases.


I would say that would be pretty rare. The only case I can think of is channel 95 where people have reported issues, which Earl said they are aware of and fixing.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

jmschnur said:


> All recordings have been perfect until I tried a 1 hr padding.
> Channel 73 3:30 AM to save the Federerr-Roddick match.
> 
> I padded the time to take account of a longer then normal match.
> ...


I haven't had that happen to me, thankfully. Usually when I pad something, I would get the recording cut off at some point, before it should have ended.

Until the padding issues are fixed, I am using manual recordings for anything that I am going to pad more than a few minutes.


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

Last night while watching a recorded MPEG4 HD local the image froze as if paused. No recordings at the time. After waiting a couple of minutes I pressed FF and the box imediately went in reboot. After the boot the program was indexed about ten minutes prior to the freeze. FF to just before freeze and continue to watch without further problem.

Connect via hdmi through monprice 5x1 switch to Sharp 45GX6U.

This is my first problem on x11b on three receivers.


----------



## Orange Peel (Nov 25, 2006)

Yesterday I had the BSOD on both of my HR20 receivers. On one receiver I had it happen twice:

Symptoms:

Bring receiver out of standby - black screen on all channels (including OTA) except MPEG-4 Locals. All SD and other HD channels are black. The local HD stations work fine however. 

RBR returned functionality.

I have also been having brief audio dropouts on MPEG-4 locals (I have never had before).


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

I upgraded to RAVEN friday evening 1/19 a few minutes after the window opened. Until last night everything was rock solid and no complaints at all. But that is all out the window now.

I was watching American Idol last night in HD via the SAT. There were many very noticable dropouts in the last hour of the program. 

Afterwards, I started watching a SD recorded program (inside the nlf) recorded that evening on channel 501. Toward the end of the broadcast I get the aspect ratio change I have been plagued with since the middle of october. I have had the box since mid september, so this was not always an issue. But what happens is the aspect ration will change from 4:3 to something like 3:4 where everyone gets tall. It happens at random times and trick play can toggle it back to normal. It also happens on live SD 4:3 tv via the SAT or OTA. 

Also it happens with HDMI and component. So I do not blame HDMI.


----------



## HuntsvilleDVR (Jan 19, 2007)

We have had the HR20 receiver up and running for about a week now, installed 01/17 and have seen various issues that have been mentioned on other posts in the forum. I have been a Direct TIVO user since Direct TV released thee SAT T60, so I am not new to DVR's. Main reason for getting the HR20 was for additional HD content for a recently purchased HDTV. We looked a offerings from local cable and Dish Networkbut decided to stay with Diectv. Forced the upgrade to 11B on Saturday nite/Sunday morning. 

We set up a "Season Pass" recording for 24 prior to the update, Monday the 22nd's episode recorded from Local WZDX 54.1 (believe that this is an MPEG2 from local HD channel) and was in the list. However, when it was played the program would not play, came up and indicated it was playing but previous channel Audio/Video stayed up, no trick play would work. Did a re-boot and program was removed from the list, I am not certain but the disk space usage did not appear to have allocated sufficient space space for this recording, something like 2% space.

We have also setup " Season Pass" for American Idol on the same channel and this recording seems to be working ok. Does have a few issues here and there with Audio/Video dropouts. 

We continue to see Audio/Video dropouts on recordings and Live TV. Have a "Season Pass" set-up on SpikeTV for Star Trek Voyager and have seen several instances in these recordings of as best as I can describe as snow, loss of audio/video and audio static. Another issue that occured recently was the Video stopped playing but the Audio continued to play on Live TV even when changing channels this issue continued, rebooted the system and the problem was corrected.

I am concerned that there may a Hardware problem with our HR20, first unit that we had installed had only one of the Sat tuners working and had to be replaced. So are these poential hardware issues or software issues. 

Thanks,


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

an issue I have not read about, may have missed it, sometimes when I push rewind 1 it will just rewind for about 1-2 seconds then stop, hit back again to 2 it will continue, doesn't do it all the time just once in awhile. 

I have forced Raven 11b, 1/19 and not national release of 11b, is there a difference, thinking maybe they tweaked 11b alittle.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

"instances in these recordings of as best as I can describe as snow, loss of audio/video and audio static."

Had the same, looked like sun spots interfering with sat


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

01/24/2007 Issue: American Chopper Audio Dropout on DSHD 76

I recorded the "Gillette Bike 1" episode with a Series Link on 01/24/07. I just watched about 3 minutes of it and when there is a picture of a red barn with an American Flag :flag:. The screen pixelates heavily and then the audio drops off completely. I can do a REPLAY and get the audio back and things are fine after that. Every time at this exact point, it does the same thing and the audio never restores without doing a Trick Play option. FF, REW, PAUSE, REPLAY, and SLIP all correct the issue and the audio resumes. Except for that massive pixeling, the video is clean.


----------



## JHL (Jan 15, 2007)

I tried to watch Veronica Mars this morning and something really annoying happened. While it was playing, I went into the setup menu to confirm that I was running 0x11b. The playback stopped and the dreaded 721 error was displayed. This was particularly frustrating because I was watching an OTA recording.

I had to reboot to recover. The system initially reported 721 again after the reboot but it did allow me to continue playing back my recording. At the end of the playback, the 721 error had disappeared.

John


----------



## febdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> OTA or via the dish? Here in Tampa, CC on FOX is working OTA, but not on the satellite-delivered version.


Having problems with DISH feed. Don't have OTA setup so can't tell.


----------



## rwhitacre (Oct 30, 2006)

Got 0x11b pushed to me a couple nights ago. Last night while watching American Idol the HR20 quit taking inputs from the remote. Had to do an RBR. Worked fine after that

Divorce proceedings progressing smoothly. Children adapting well to new father who has a TiVo

Rick


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

I had my first problem with 0x11b since forcing the download on Friday night.

Last night I was in the To Do List to see what was going to record. I hit the guide button and the To Do list disappeared but the guide never appeared. I still had the mini picture in the upper right corner and everything else was there except that there was no guide, just a mostly blank screen. The HR20 wouldn't respond to any input from the remote. The Power light didn't blink when buttons were pressed on the remote. It didn't appear to be receiving the IR commands. I left it this way for awhile but when I came back to it the problem was still there. A RBR fixed the problem. I wish I had tried the buttons on the unit first, but didn't think of it at the time.

I'm also experiencing the audio dropout problem others have reported. This started happening in the last couple of days. This happens primarily on local MPEG-4 ABC affiliate, KGTV channel 10. The dropout is very brief, only a word or two, but can happen repeatedly. This is usually when watching live after having used the cruise controls. The audio is there, because when replaying the same segment, the dropouts are gone. Sometimes pausing and then resuming will fix the problem. Switching to another channel and switching back also fixes the problem. I haven't noticed this happening while watching a recording.


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

Add me to the list of those who Heroes did not record. History says I got a partial but there is nothing there. 24 did record fine.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm certain this isn't an issue that is specific to any software version, but I wasn't sure where else to post this so that D* would see it as an issue. Mods, please move this post if appropriate.

The issue that I see a lot is sports programs sometimes don't show up in the guide for "part-time" channels such as my local RSN (which only shows Sabres games) or on channel 95 (which only shows certain HD sporting events). The issue varies...sometimes they don't show up until right before the program begins, sometimes they show up well in advance, and sometimes not at all. Last night's NHL all-star game which was shown in HD on channel 95 wasn't in the guide as of 30 mins prior to the start of the program! It was impossible to setup any type of recording for it except for a manual time/channel recording (basic VCR functionality). I'm not sure if it's a problem with the guide data being sent out by D*, or if the data is there but not being retrieved frequently enough by the HR20 or what, but it's a problem for a DVR if the guide data isn't accurate. When I look at my HR10, it always shows the programs properly in the guide, even last night's NHL all-star game on channel 95. Hopefully D* can fix this issue so that the HR20 can be used to reliably search and record sports programs.


----------



## Wally_Gator (Nov 28, 2005)

Today in the middle of watching a program. Our HR20 just reset itself.
SD program connected via Component, Channel 327.
Nice....


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Since forcing the download of OX11B last Saturday, I've noticed several instances of video pixelation and audio dropout. Sometimes they've both come back by themselves after a couple of seconds. Other times I've had to use trick play buttons to get the audio to come back after the video comes back (with the video pixelation being a permanent part of the recording). I haven't kept track of whether I've only seen this in recordings or live broadcasts and whether or not they're only occuring in HD MPEG 2 or 4 or SD. Is there a consensus here about whether this is a problem isolated to recording vs. live or one form or HD or another (I confess here that I haven't read this entire thread. So I'm looking for a kind of summary of thoughts on this issue if there appears to be some kind of consensus regarding it). 

Other than that, I haven't had a thing go wrong with OX11B.


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

Orange Peel said:


> Yesterday I had the BSOD on both of my HR20 receivers. On one receiver I had it happen twice:
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> ...


I tried to keep my HR20 on and not to put it into standby. In the last couple of days no BSB . Before, when HR20 was in standby overnight, I would always need to do a RBR in order to bring it back from blackness. It may be coincidence, but it's worth a try and see if standby mode develops various issues.
HDMI connected Panasonic Plasma 600U. I have OTA, MPEG4, MPEG2.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

lkatzeff said:


> I tried to keep my HR20 on and not to put it into standby. In the last couple of days no BSB . Before, when HR20 was in standby overnight, I would always need to do a RBR in order to bring it back from blackness. It may be coincidence, but it's worth a try and see if standby mode develops various issues.
> HDMI connected Panasonic Plasma 600U. I have OTA, MPEG4, MPEG2.


I have the same tv and HDMI connected.....I have not had issues with the BSOD with my HR 20 on standby. I have had issues on recordings of having no picture initially and having to ff and then reverse to get pic back...........


----------



## jwren (Nov 10, 2006)

another problem is my channel is playing but will not let me ff or rewind or anything I have to turn off and on or change channel to get it to work again.


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

JerryShain said:


> Add me to the list of those who Heroes did not record. History says I got a partial but there is nothing there. 24 did record fine.


Same here, no Heroes or Studio 60.:nono: The HR20 wouldn't even turn on. I did a total reset last night and redid all my series links. I hope this will get my HR20 back on track.


----------



## spolaski (Sep 12, 2006)

I searched the thread and didn't find any reference to this - twice last night while using 30-second slip for a pre-recorded program, the HR20 exited the program and went to live TV.

Hitting the PREV button brought me right back to where I was in the recorded program, so as far as bugs go it's nothing more than annoying.

But it _is_ annoying!


----------



## mOOn (Oct 2, 2006)

Watching Spike TV "Star Trek: Voyager" after installation of Ox11b the picture glitches drops out restarts several times during the program. This happened on recordings after the 0x11b install and I did not have to do anything to get it going again. This happened on two different days for all four recorded programs. These glitches did not appear on my HR10-250 which recorded the same shows.

My setup is in my signature.


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

Recording on 273 SD channel, switched to local NBC HD mpeg4 channel during the recording, got searching for signal message 771. After that all local mpeg4 channels had the same message.


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

Lots of DD dropouts and pixelation on OTA HD when I am using the info or guide functions. Clear right up after clearing the screen of any overlays.

Seems to be a resource issue. When the overlays are active, the box runs out of overhead and causes these issues. It does this on both caught up to live and back in the buffer.

Caller ID alerts work about 50% of the time. It logs the call 100% of the time.


----------



## orrelse (Jan 19, 2007)

BSOD today. RBR fixed it. 

Didn't record the NHL all star game last night. :nono2:


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

reposting my probs from last nite here:

JUST had a weird one, not sure if it's been mentioned.

I am watching TV, and unable to "skip back" or "rewind." - it causes the entire unit to cease responding to my remote (doesn't freeze picture/audio) for about 15 seconds or so. After that time i can hit other buttons to make it work, but still am unable to rewind or skip back.

edit: i changed the channel from and back, and it went away for one "skip back" attempt. then i changed channels, watched a bit of TV, tried a "skip back" again, and same result. i have since rebooted the unit and tested the skip back, rewind, skip forward, fast foward, and play and all are working as of now.

had another quite odd thing happen last night. I paused TV long enough for the little DirecTV logo to start bouncing around... I was in the complete dark of my living room then *FLASH* *FLASH* the whole room lights up. I knew it was the TV so i watched the logo for a bit (mezmerizing i might add) and sure enough, when the logo hit the edges of the screen to "bounce" off, it flashed to the frozen frame of the show I was watching then back to the screen saver.... fun stuff!


----------



## hartwise (Jan 17, 2007)

Got home last night and my wife was watching American Idol, which I was also recording. We decided to instead watch Desperate Housewives which had been previously recorded so I hit the "List" button, highlighted and pressed Desperate Housewives. The info screen came up and the mini screen in the right corner was still running AI. When I hit the play button the mini screen turned black and then NOTHING happened. None of the remote buttons would work and eveything was locked up. Both shows were recorded on MPEG 2 channels.

I decided to wait until AI should have finished recording and then did an RBR which unlocked everything and I was then able to watch Desperate. When I checked the AI recording it had stopped at the point where everything locked up so I missed about 30 minutes of that show. Very unhappy that I couldn't watch one pre-recorded show while recording another!!


----------



## nikwax (Jan 1, 2007)

rwhitacre said:


> Divorce proceedings progressing smoothly. Children adapting well to new father who has a TiVo
> 
> Rick


LMAO!! :lol:

too true, too true


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

I forced the 11b software last Saturday and rebooted the reciever after the AFC and NFC Championship games were over on Sunday to get a fresh start as a reference point. I had been doing a daily reboot with 10b and it kept me relatively trouble free aside from an occasional lockup. I also never put my receiver in standby.

Well after no reboots since Sunday night everything went smoothly from Monday through Wednesday. I recorded several programs and all were fine. It wasn't till Wednesday overnight that the same old bug hit. 

The second of 2 series recordings of Dead Like Me did not work. I just got home from work this Thursday evening to watch TV and tried to play it. When played it appeared as a black screen. The position bar at the bottom of the screen showed a recording position of "-2:-5". Fast forward and 30 second skip gave nothing but the same black screen.

Crud - I was hoping my troubles were finally over. I promised to wait a full week before "voting" in the poll HDTVFan001 put up. I'm ready to vote now.

It's still a lemon - It's not as bad of a lemon, but it's still a lemon. For $299 out of pocket I think we should expect more as consumers. As a fairly tech-saavy person I can put up with a lot more than most, but my concern lies more with less saavy consumers like my parents or sisters who really wouldn't know how to deal with this sort of high maintenance and undependable STP.

At the very least DTV should offer a full or partial credit to all subscribers who have paid full price for this leased "upgrade" to my trusty old DirecTivo and had numerous problems. They'll surely make their money back eventually once they create a robust and market ready product, however they should not expect those loyal and long-time customers who jumped on-board early on, endured numerous problems, lost recordings and eventually HELPED THEM to troubleshoot their own faulty product to go uncompensated for their failure to deliver the product those customers paid full price to recieve.

It's unfortunate as I've been a satisfied and loyal DTV customer since '95 and have always raved about their product and rewarded them with my business, word of mouth advertising and fairly extensive programming package. After that sort of brand loyalty I've been rewarded with this substantial drop in reliability, a hefty up-front cost and an inability to get out of a 2 year commitment without paying a stiff penalty.

Not a good way to treat one of your very best long-time customers.


----------



## bbqdewd (Oct 22, 2006)

Have not missed any recordings so far (knock knock) that I know of (yet), and I have been pretty darn stable for a while and just coming off 10b, but now 119 I'm getting all kinds of pixilation. Watching ABC News, Atlanta Ch 2 HD from Sat, no OTA, and it pixilized 3 times in about 10 minutes. More than I've seen in several releases.


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

It appears it's back to the "preventative maintenance routine" of rebooting the system every night before bed to ensure no missed recordings and smooth operation. It shouldn't have to happen, but as for now it seems to be the only way to keep this box performing at an acceptable level.


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't post much because honestly I have minor issues and I love the HR20. Forced 11b last Friday night. No real problems - audio drops stopped, etc.

First real problem was today - lost all channels except local feeds (not OTA but sat locals). The channels would pull up - you could select - and info banner would appear but screen below banner would be black. Tried 50 plus channels including HD's, cable nets, and HBO.

Checked on HR10-250 and my standard def tivo (can't remember model number) and no problem - working fine on all channels.

Could go back to locals and they worked. Back to any other channel and black screen. No messages except the info banner.

RBR resolved issue.


----------



## MrCuda74 (Feb 26, 2006)

Had a problem yesterday where when I went to the recordings screen it was blank and showed 100% available space. Looked like I lost everything. However I simply exited to live TV and then back to the list again and all was now fine.


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

First RBR since 11b

Watched How it's made and then deleted show at prompt to delete. At this point unit went to what normally is the guide view. Nothing showed in the area where normally is the guide but the small picture in picture continued to show the program.

I gave it 2-4 min but system would not respond to exit or back or guide button. At that point had to reboot the unit.

Hitachi 65F59 TV Software Version # Main V0001.3000
Connected via AR HDMI 12' Model AP086
Running HR20-700 OS 0x11b


----------



## DblD_Indy (Dec 3, 2006)

rwhitacre said:


> Divorce proceedings progressing smoothly. Children adapting well to new father who has a TIVO
> 
> Rick


Did you get one weekend a month and one week during the summer with the TIVO or the Kids?

I hope you got visitation with the TIVO!


----------



## bjterp00 (Jan 7, 2007)

More troubles w/ 011b

American Idol was recording last night on local HD (via sat) -- Philly area channel 29. It was almost 30 mins into show, so I went to playlist to start from begining. Black screen came up, could not FF, RW, pause, etc. Exited and tried again, but no luck. Channel was working fine, so no reason it should have recorded a black screen.

Finally, I used a RBR, and all seemed to be fine again. Except -- I had lost the first 30 mins of American Idol. I began recording from when the HR20 rebooted, and it played back without issue.

This is extremely frustrating   -- how can my DVR not perform simple DVR functions? My old TiVo series 2 never had any issues, and it had the disadvantage of being hooked to my cable box by those ridiculous infrared arms.


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

Got the 0.11b ugrade. What does the "K" in a circle mean that now shows up in my list of recorded shows?


----------



## jorossian (Jan 21, 2007)

"Keep" (until I delete)


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've had my first problem with the HR20 last night. Was watching the NHL All Star game on ch 95. When it was over, they switched to an NBA game. That switch locked up my HR20. It wouldn't take any remote commands, nor respond to the front panel controls. RBR fixed it, but I was disappointed, as my trouble free record was besmirched at last.... This may not be HR20 specific, and may have more to D* switching the ch 95 feed mid-stream?.
Toshiba 30HF84
HDMI thru BB Dynex 2-1 switcher
0x11b since Raven 1


----------



## ecafoodood (Jan 20, 2007)

Right now, 0x11b, recording and watching live Grey's anatomy and CSI (MPEG4) have seen the HR700 goto screensaver (output the floating Directv logo ). Apparently pushing any button on the remote returns the picture. WTF?

Also, over the last two days, when wtching HD shows on SAT-fed CBS and FOX the Dobly loose sync and make a vibrating noise for an instant (1 sec) then my receiver recovers. I haven't seen this occuring on the OTA for these two channels.

Dave

GO BEARS!!!


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Went to watch Recorded Deal or No Deal (wed 1/24)on San Diego NBC 39 - NON Hd NON-OTA
All I saw was a whitish/grey screen and does not play, FF, RW or Slip. Went back to the List and Deleted it, then proceeded to watch it on DirecTivo Unit with no issues


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

I wasn't watching, but the OC (mpeg4 FOX) was on tv and I happened to look up and the audio for way off from the video. More than a second or so. So I started the recording and it was just a black screen. A replay got the video to go, but the audio was still way off. I then paused it and unpaused it and then they matched up. I then stopped the recording and went to live and they matched up again.


----------



## jovac (Oct 16, 2006)

Tried recording Supernatural tonight on 11.1 KPLR in St. Louis, OTA MPEG2. Tried to begin watching recording about 15 minuted into show. When I pressed play, the current live channel would stay on but the sound would mute. The recording would not start nor would it respond to any trick play attempts. I could change the channel to the live recording which would dispay but also would not respond to trick plays. I could also change to any other channel, which all worked fine, or play other recording which all worked. I decided to wait until the show was over and try a reset. When I did the recording was gone. History shows it as having recorded. This is my first unwatchable recording. Running 11b.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Didn't even realize I had gotten the upgrade two days ago, but today I've had tons of green pixelation, picture and audio drop outs. I've never had this problem before this upgrade.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

WERA689 said:


> I've had my first problem with the HR20 last night. Was watching the NHL All Star game on ch 95. When it was over, they switched to an NBA game. That switch locked up my HR20. It wouldn't take any remote commands, nor respond to the front panel controls. RBR fixed it, but I was disappointed, as my trouble free record was besmirched at last.... This may not be HR20 specific, and may have more to D* switching the ch 95 feed mid-stream?.
> Toshiba 30HF84
> HDMI thru BB Dynex 2-1 switcher
> 0x11b since Raven 1


Are you running with native on? I am, and was also watching 95 last night. I noticed that the All-Star game was in 1080i and the hoops in 720p. While my box had no problem (though the format light stayed at 1080i after the switch), I wonder if the format switch had something to do with the lockup?


----------



## sirmann (Jan 24, 2007)

We've been on automatic download of 0x11b since Tuesday. We have not had any BSODs yet, so that's positive.

Two major issues we've noticed so far:

1. Dropping audio and some visual pixelation on OTA and on SAT channels sporatically...usually last a few seconds.

2. Recorded shows not playing...just freezes up when you hit play and sits there with the black screen. Only option is to delete the recording. We have tried to do a RBR when we see this happening and after the rboot, the show no longer appears in the recorded list.

We have an HR20 700 connected to a Sharp Aquos via HDMI.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

While watching TBS tonight I saw what looked like dropped frames or choppy video. I was live and at first I thought it might be an issue with TBS so I switch to "My Name is Earl" in HD (MPEG-4) live and the problem seemed to follow. Didn't seem as bad though. I'm in the process of an RBR...

Has anyone else had this issue or is this a sign that my hard disk is nearing the end of it's life?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> While watching TBS tonight I saw what looked like dropped frames or choppy video. I was live and at first I thought it might be an issue with TBS so I switch to "My Name is Earl" in HD (MPEG-4) live and the problem seemed to follow. Didn't seem as bad though. I'm in the process of an RBR...
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue or is this a sign that my hard disk is nearing the end of it's life?


I had a similar issue awhile back, it cleared up after a reboot. While I saw choppy video, I wasn't getting any audio stutter...so I blamed the software rather than the hard drive.

If you still have the problems after a reboot, it could be the drive...but I'm betting it will clear up. Hope so...good luck!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I had a similar issue awhile back, it cleared up after a reboot. While I saw choppy video, I wasn't getting any audio stutter...so I blamed the software rather than the hard drive.
> 
> If you still have the problems after a reboot, it could be the drive...but I'm betting it will clear up. Hope so...good luck!


I didn't have choppy audio as well... Did a RBR and everything seems ok so hopefully it's cleared up. Haven't had to restart or do anything since DL'ing 11b (Saturday)... Guess it's my turn to RBR.

I should note, the choppy video was hardly noticeable... My wife thought something looked funny but could pin point what it was...


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I didn't have choppy audio as well... Did a RBR and everything seems ok so hopefully it's cleared up. Haven't had to restart or do anything since DL'ing 11b (Saturday)... Guess it's my turn to RBR.
> 
> I should note, the choppy video was hardly noticeable... My wife thought something looked funny but could pin point what it was...


Glad it cleared up. I've had hard drives go bad before on DVRs, so I have a feel for the symptoms...and this "choppiness" was different.

I haven't had to RBR since Monday, and haven't had any issues at all since...hope my lucky streak continues (though by the act of posting this I'm sure I have jinxed my machine).


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Grey's Anatomy failed to record tonight. This is the 3rd failed recording this week. It seems that if you schedule a Sat and an OTA recording at the same time it will sometimes fail to record the Sat program.


----------



## Racer XMG (Jan 26, 2007)

I've had my HR20 connected for a week now, downloaded 0x11b on Saturday night and have run into a few issues, I think most have been reported but tally another in the appropriate columns...

- Coming out of standby only MPEG4 locals would work, all other channels black screen (this is BSOD right?) - reboot fixed
- Bad audio synch problems with NBC mpeg4 local (Philadelphia Channel 10). Both live and from recorded programs. Other locals are fine, so I think its just the broadcast. 
- Intermittent audio synch problem playing shows recorded before 0x11b upgrade, about 5-10 second delay. Pause and Play synchs it back up.

I'm using component video with Native On. I switched to Native off because I like the channel changing better and IMHO the guide and menus seem "crisper", will see if that helps over the next few days


----------



## ODiN91 (Oct 30, 2006)

I've noticed some video dropping frames with the live buffer, I believe only on SD channels, but it's only evident for about a second or two. It's happened a few times. Audio plays back as normal.

Also, today while watching Seinfeld at 10PM with the live buffer, I noticed a section where the video frame was stuck for a few seconds while the audio played. Trickplay seemed to have issues doing the slip back over the section but it was definitely confined to a specific segment. Video and audio came back to sync after a few seconds.


EDIT: I noticed dropped frames for SD recordings as well (All-star Skills competition on Versus), so it's not just the live buffer.

EDIT #2: Noticed the video frame stuck for a few seconds on HD.net with the Carolina/Washington game. Same results as with Seinfeld yesterday.


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

This is a much better firmware release than the previous one, but D* still has some work to do.

With the 0x11B firmware, at least I have been able to record and playback programs. Before this release, if I would go to play back a recording, it would go to "Do You Wish to Delete..." nonsense and could never playback anything recorded. I called D* last week to speak with tech support. The person I spoke with said they would be testing the 0x11B release in LA and would release it nationwide later. When I awakened on Tuesday morning and the circular LED's on the front panel of the HR20 were lit (I always turn them off), I assumed there was a firrmware update and sure enough, 0x11B had downloaded.

Back to the topic at hand...I have experienced some of the issues with Caller ID as others have with this firmware release. Another thing I have noticed, especially in the setup menus is that instead of the smooth scrolling as before, now it is jerky and while scrolling, text will break up like a stair step and rejoin. A minor bug, but this needs to be fixed. I am still getting the stuttering from time to time during live TV and the signal strength on local stations through the antenna input have worsened.

I realize that a lot of the problems with the HR20 are in the electronics but I am wondering if some of the lockups and such are from problems with the hard drives in the HR20? I have seen some issues with Windows Media Center computers with stuttering and video lockups due to defective hard drives. Something to ponder.

Richard


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Watching gray's anatomy while recording it at the same time last night. MPEG4 from the SAT. Using 30 sec slip had a number of times that I would get audio drop outs and pixelation. When I would back up with trick play to rewatch the section that just had the audio drop outs or pixelation they would play back fine on the second viewing. Then it would happen again 5mins later in the show.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

sirmann said:


> 2. Recorded shows not playing...just freezes up when you hit play and sits there with the black screen. Only option is to delete the recording. We have tried to do a RBR when we see this happening and after the rboot, the show no longer appears in the recorded list.


Have you tried pressing the replay button. I've had a couple and that seems to make it start playing.


badit11 said:


> Grey's Anatomy failed to record tonight. This is the 3rd failed recording this week. It seems that if you schedule a Sat and an OTA recording at the same time it will sometimes fail to record the Sat program.


According to tv.com, Grey's was not a repeat last night, but I know my guide data said it was and I'm 90% sure it had a 2006 date. If it said repeat and you only had first runs set to record, it's the guides fault and not the HR20s.

(Anyone know if the Directivos got it?)


----------



## psubill78 (Nov 22, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> According to tv.com, Grey's was not a repeat last night, but I know my guide data said it was and I'm 90% sure it had a 2006 date. If it said repeat and you only had first runs set to record, it's the guides fault and not the HR20s.
> 
> (Anyone know if the Directivos got it?)


My HR20 recorded Grey's fine last night...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

psubill78 said:


> My HR20 recorded Grey's fine last night...


I checked the recording of Grey's Anatomy this morning before I left and at least it started... I didn't FF through it to see if it was all there but I see no reason to think it wasn't.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have posted on this issue several times before, and am merely mentioning that it still exists for me with release 0x11b. 

When watching a recorded episode of Mythbusters on Discovery, using the format button would cause the image to be stretched roughly twice its correct height when the setting was "1080i Crop". Multiple pushes of the format button sometimes resolved this but it would sometimes return during trickplay. 

My TV is a Philips 37pf9431d/37 connected through HDMI. I have not been able to test whether or not this issue occurs with component.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I had my first occurrence of the Random Screensaver Bug, ever, last night. According to another threat, the cause of this bug has been determined so I won't waste time on a description. However, I asked myself what was I doing last night that I never did before, and here it is:

I was watching a program recorded from an MPEG-4 HD, sat-delivered local (done this before)

I was buffering live TV from an OTA local (KCET-DT) - haven't done this before with this channel. 

Again, my only occurrence of this bug was while watching recorded content when the live buffer was set to KCET-DT, an OTA local. To me, that's significant.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

psubill78 said:


> My HR20 recorded Grey's fine last night...





lamontcranston said:


> I checked the recording of Grey's Anatomy this morning before I left and at least it started... I didn't FF through it to see if it was all there but I see no reason to think it wasn't.


Do you guys only have first runs set to record?

If no, then that would explain it, but if yes, then why would it record it if the guide said it was a repeat? Unless your guide data was correct and mine was wrong? Does it even work like that? Is that possible? Does it go by cities or is it national?


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

First Post from long time lurker.

Issue:

While the HR20 was recording an SD channel, I tuned to a D* supplied HD local ([iirc]NBC10 WCAU) from an SD channel. There was an AV sync issue, V ahead of A. What is interesting is that *at recording stop* at the bottom of the hour, sync returned in an almost fade-into-sync way.

Query: Where can I view a list of reported issues? Is redundant reporting acceptable?

Sincerely and with Appreciation,
David HDDX

HR20 feeding Sony XBR 970 CRT thru HDMI NativeOn with HR20 supplied cable. 
Bowtie OTA if it matters


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> I had my first occurrence of the Random Screensaver Bug, ever, last night. According to another threat, the cause of this bug has been determined so I won't waste time on a description. However, I asked myself what was I doing last night that I never did before, and here it is:
> 
> I was watching a program recorded from an MPEG-4 HD, sat-delivered local (done this before)
> 
> ...


Do you have parental controls turned on? And if so, the key is what was being recorded on your tuners and would they be blocked based on your settings?

That was pretty much confirmed to be one of the causes. Along with the tuner being on an XM channel or a channel that has a 721 error message, I believe.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

David HDDX said:


> First Post from long time lurker.
> 
> Issue:
> 
> ...


There is a sticky at the top of the HR20 forum called Catalog of Bugs. That would be a good starting point to see the reported issues.


----------



## wyatt9696 (Jun 27, 2006)

recorded ufc fight night last night(on spike). went to watch it. it appeared to be there(according to the clock at the bottom), then got the black screen. went to history, said it recorded. ended up doing a reset, when it rebooted, the recording was gone. 

connected via hdmi.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Do you guys only have first runs set to record?
> 
> If no, then that would explain it, but if yes, then why would it record it if the guide said it was a repeat? Unless your guide data was correct and mine was wrong? Does it even work like that? Is that possible? Does it go by cities or is it national?


Grey's is set up as first runs. I didn't notice what the episode data said about it though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Do you have parental controls turned on? And if so, the key is what was being recorded on your tuners and would they be blocked based on your settings?
> 
> That was pretty much confirmed to be one of the causes. Along with the tuner being on an XM channel or a channel that has a 721 error message, I believe.


Parental controls are completely off.
I don't even have XM channels on my favorites list. 
Earlier I was browsing Starz to make sure I didn't have it (3 free months from complaining expired). I did get the 721 message at that time.

However, when the bug occurred, I was recording Grey's Anatomy on one tuner and live buffering OTA on the other.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Grey's is set up as first runs. I didn't notice what the episode data said about it though.


What does the info say now?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> What does the info say now?


I'm at work right now and can't tell. Still haven't got the slingbox.


----------



## keefer34 (Jan 18, 2007)

I had three episodes of a program recorded off of OTA in HD. First episode was ok, second one was almost unwatchable. Audio drop outs every few seconds, video was choppy. Third episode was ok. First two were on the same night so I don't think it was anything to do with signal strength.

I don't know how much longer I can hold out before going back to UltimateTV.


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

Last night Greys Anatomy may have pushed my wife over the edge. The audio was cutting out constantly through the whole show. We've never had that happen. In the past it would usually cut out only at the end of the show in the most important parts. This update has been by far the worst for us and my wife is ready to kill someone at DirecTV. She called customer service the other day about all the problems and they actually lied to her and told her to move some item in the prioritizer around and then reboot and everything would be fixed.


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Pixelation and audio drip out on HD channnels after using guide.

Last night was watching UHD and hit guide button. After hitting guide button, rewind to see a scene that I missed. Playback was shot, audio dropouts and pixelations for the full period of showing that I was in guide.

Was able to duplicate several times on Discover HD. Appears the unit cannot handle searching in guide and going back to view what you missed.

using 11b


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

We have 0x11b force downloaded last Saturday, I think.

We have two RC32RF remotes. On Monday morning one would not work on the receiver, the volume control continued to work on the TV. We swapped out batteries, called tech support and walked through resetting the remote, putting in new codes, etc. Fincal step the tech wanted us to RBR the receiver which we balked at because the other RC32RF remote was working fine. This morning, the OTHER remote would not work except volume on the TV. We tried all of the T/S steps and this time did a RBR; both remotes are working again (on RF mode)

I do think this problem is related to the software release so I'm reporting here. If the problem repeats we intend to switch back to IR to see if it is more reliable.

HR20
Two RC32RF
One RC34
Toshiba 52" DLP
5 LNB Slimline Antenna
OTA for HD Locals


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

geekmom said:


> We have 0x11b force downloaded last Saturday, I think.
> 
> We have two RC32RF remotes. On Monday morning one would not work on the receiver, the volume control continued to work on the TV. We swapped out batteries, called tech support and walked through resetting the remote, putting in new codes, etc. Fincal step the tech wanted us to RBR the receiver which we balked at because the other RC32RF remote was working fine. This morning, the OTHER remote would not work except volume on the TV. We tried all of the T/S steps and this time did a RBR; both remotes are working again (on RF mode)
> 
> ...


This looks more like an interference problem than anything else. Were you using IR or RF when this happened (reading your post I was not sure).


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> This looks more like an interference problem than anything else. Were you using IR or RF when this happened (reading your post I was not sure).


Both RC32RF remotes were set on RF. On Monday a.m., one worked, the other did not. I was troubleshooting from the same chair, same position and one worked, the other did not.

This a.m., the functioning RC32RF came up with the same symptoms. Once I did a RBR, both remotes (in RF mode) were functional again. I welcome any other T/S suggestions but it still seems to me that somehow this remote problem is related to the software vice hardware since they are both working now after the RBR


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I gave up on the RF function for remotes on the HR20's and went back to IR. Sometimes when in RF I had to be withing 3 ft of the HR20 to be able to use the trick play features but with IR I can be 15 ft away pointing the remote to a back wall and it still works great. This is with two different HR20's in two different rooms, the RF stinks IMHO.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

I had a lock-up yesterday requiring an RBR. I first noticed an unusually long delay in switching to a recorded program from the menu. At the end of the program, but perhaps a minute or two from the end of the recording, I attempted to switch to another recorded program from the menu. This time it went to a blank screen and locked up.

I had gone about a week without rebooting the box. These symptoms are very reminiscent of a memory leak and/or some process hogging all the resources. It would be really helpful if D* provided us with some sort of utility to monitor processes and memory usage. It might help to pinpoint the cause of problems. Perhaps D* could open an ssh tunnel and let us run simple linux commands like ps and top.


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, 11b has been great, except that Caller ID, which worked flawlessly in previous releases, now seems to stop working overnight.

A RBR brings it back for awhile, but then it stops working within 24 hours.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

To those who may not have seen Ugly Betty recorded last night, as I did, here is some additional information. I have my HR20 set to record First Run only. My wife who watched the show said the show was not a rerun, but it did not record. I checked my local paper listings and it did not show Ugly Betty last night as being a new episode. If Tribute media services got it wrong in the paper it was also probably wrong in the D* guide, hence the missed recording.

I wonder if others who have missed certain shows have been the victim of the same circumstance.

Dave


----------



## DennyC (Dec 24, 2002)

I usually do a reset of the receiver from the menu every night before going to bed. Last night, I didn't, and I left the receiver on all night. This morning, the Today show was supposedly recording when I woke up-- but when I tried to watch it, just a black screen. Guess I'll go back to resetting every night.

Also, when I go to the History screen, it shows several shows in the future as "won't record" or "cancelled"-- but they're in the To Do list, as they should be. Anybody know what the story is with that? Are they going to record, or not?


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

11b downloaded automatically during the national rollout and reset the recording options on some (not all) of our Series Links.

My wife went to watch her soap opera and noticed that there was only 5 recorded and she seemed to be behind the storyline.

She had not watched any of the shows for almost two weeks due to the Australian Open tennis being on.

It looks like 11b reset the "keep All" setting to "latest 5" and deleted all of the earlier recordings.

Insert pissed wife here 

This has never happened to us before.

Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

So I know this has already been reported, but I'll add to the reports.... 

Last week, I had an unresponsive HR20 after leaving it tuned to ESPN-HD overnight. I chalked it up to that since I've seen various reports about ESPN-HD causing this behaviour.

This morning I got a call at work from my wife. She could go to the guide, and select channels, but only got a black screen. Wouldn't display any video. All the banners, etc, displayed properly but there was just black screen for the video.

I'm running 011b, have been since the forced download opportunity. These are the only 2 problems I've had since getting the Hr20, coming up on 6 months ago now.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> Do you guys only have first runs set to record?
> 
> If no, then that would explain it, but if yes, then why would it record it if the guide said it was a repeat? Unless your guide data was correct and mine was wrong? Does it even work like that? Is that possible? Does it go by cities or is it national?


My wife has a SL for Grey's set to record first runs and the episode recorded without incident last night. Since my wife likes Grey's so much, I check my todo list and made sure it recorded. I happened to check the guide and my guide data indicated it was a first run so my first guess is that the issue is tied to bad guide data in your region.


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

My wife tried to play Grey's Anatomy recorded from KXTV10 via MPEG4 HD, and got the black screen. We tried trick plays, etc. RBRed the box and the recording was deleted.

Fortunately, Grey's was okay recorded via OTA on my other HR20.

This is the first time with 0x11b that this has happened....


----------



## HolmesCo (Dec 4, 2006)

*30 second skip stopped working*

Out of nowhere, the 30 second skip has decided to stop funcitoning. Have two remotes, same sitatuion on both of them. Currently in I/R mode. When in RF mode, I lost ALL fundtionality of both remotes a few days ago and had to RBR.

Have not RBR'd for this yet, will just live iwthout it. I am tired of waiting for the guide to fill up. I don't know why they cannot store guide info on the hard drive so it can be restored instantly. Doesn't even have to be permanently stored there. It could be written to the drive temproarily when the rbr button is hit, then after it completes, restore the guide from the drive and delete it from the drive once restored. Though I doubt it would take up much disk space anyway.


----------



## akstone (Dec 27, 2006)

My HR20 has been stable until I got 119 and 11b.

The day after I got 119, the HR20 locked up when recording a show from standby mode. I did the RBR to reset the HR20. I also stopped putting my HR20 into standby mode as suggested by other posts.

I got 11b a few days ago. I recorded Ants from DSHD yesterday. Last night when I tried to watch it I got the black screen bug. I tried watching another previously recorded show and it played properly, except jump forward did not work. All other trick play buttons worked normally.

I did another RBR. The Ants show disappeared. However everything else looks looks like it's now working normally. 

Is it time to start doing weekly RBRs like I used to do with my R15 to try to keep the HR20 stable? I really hate not being able to reliably record and playback shows. :nono2:


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

jarredduq said:


> My wife tried to play Grey's Anatomy recorded from KXTV10 via MPEG4 HD, and got the black screen. We tried trick plays, etc. RBRed the box and the recording was deleted.
> 
> Fortunately, Grey's was okay recorded via OTA on my other HR20.
> 
> This is the first time with 0x11b that this has happened....


I'm in the same region and I recorded from KXTV (MPEG-4) as well, same show, no black screen, so that rules our the feed itself.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

My 30 second slip is operating oddly. Last night I pressed the skip button twice. The skip counter said 18! It skipped 60 seconds, the correct amount though. This happened the other day as well, only I pressed it more like five times and it only skipped about 30 seconds.


----------



## ddem (Oct 25, 2006)

Since the 11b automatic download, we have had to do the RBR three times. The audio skips are worse than before. The menu is slower, but marginally. 
The basic functions of a DVR are still lacking reliability. Maybe DTV should concentrate on getting the basics working in the next release. This product would get an "unacceptable" from Consumer Reports!


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Are you running with native on? I am, and was also watching 95 last night. I noticed that the All-Star game was in 1080i and the hoops in 720p. While my box had no problem (though the format light stayed at 1080i after the switch), I wonder if the format switch had something to do with the lockup?


I run native OFF, with output fixed at 1080i, as my set does not do 720p. The NBA game looked great after the switch, and the format indicator did not change to anything but 1080i. I just couldn't do anything else without a RBR.


----------



## Andy D. (Aug 24, 2006)

I did not force Raven but did get the national 11b upgrade Tuesday morning. Sometime later in the week, we went to watch CSI Miami recorded using a series link before the upgrade and could not find it. I know it was not a rerun so I checked the history which said it was recorded. Same thing happened to Two and Half Men. Studio 60, 24 and Prison Break all recorded fine and we watched them without any problems.

Had a different issue with a series set to record original and repeats (Late, late show with Craig Furgeson). It worked fine last week. We don't watch it everyday so we had accumulated a few shows, or so I thought. Wednesday night I noticed we only had two to watch which were recorded Thursday & Friday of last week. I went to the series link and it only showed Thursday to record so I had to manually record the Wednesday show.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't know if this was listed, but last night, all my times were messed up (although everything recorded). The times looked like -4-4a and odd stuff like that.

A RBR fixed it.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

drded said:


> To those who may not have seen Ugly Betty recorded last night, as I did, here is some additional information. I have my HR20 set to record First Run only. My wife who watched the show said the show was not a rerun, but it did not record. I checked my local paper listings and it did not show Ugly Betty last night as being a new episode. If Tribute media services got it wrong in the paper it was also probably wrong in the D* guide, hence the missed recording.
> 
> I wonder if others who have missed certain shows have been the victim of the same circumstance.
> 
> Dave


According to abc.com it was a repeat.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> My wife has a SL for Grey's set to record first runs and the episode recorded without incident last night. Since my wife likes Grey's so much, I check my todo list and made sure it recorded. I happened to check the guide and my guide data indicated it was a first run so my first guess is that the issue is tied to bad guide data in your region.


Okay, I'm an idiot. Scratch everything I've said about Grey's Anatomy. I was wrong. It was a first run and it was successfully recorded on my HR20. I must have confused it with The Office and Earl, which were repeats.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

Last night about 8:45 I went to watch My Name is Earl (San Diego NBC - HD 39) but it did not show up on my list, I then decided I wanted to watch The Office (San Diego NBC-HD 39) but it was also not on my list. Luckily the channel was already on NBC HD and I rewound all the way to 8:00pm and watched Earl and The Office. after I was finished I went to the List and both Programs were now there. For some reason I could not create a Series Link for The Office at 10:00-10:30, it would not allow me to double click R. It would only record that particular showing. 
This was right after a full format and reset everything and I did not have a full guide (but those shows were on the guide)


----------



## jarredduq (Nov 17, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I'm in the same region and I recorded from KXTV (MPEG-4) as well, same show, no black screen, so that rules our the feed itself.


There must have been some glitch in the MPEG4 feed, which hosed the box.


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

digibob said:


> Same here, no Heroes or Studio 60.:nono: The HR20 wouldn't even turn on. I did a total reset last night and redid all my series links. I hope this will get my HR20 back on track.


I also notice last night that my yellow light was not on for Gray's Anatomy even though I have a season pass for it. Luckely it was just starting and I was able to manually record it.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

I was watching a prerecorded show that was recorded prior to 0x11b. Part way thru viewing the record light came on in RED for about 10 seconds and then went off. No other show was set to record. What was happning?
Everhing seemed fine and I saw no other issues. Show played ok and all was well with other channels.


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Recorded "The Office" & "30 Rock" and both programs had severe lip-sync problems. There were also several audio drops and pixelation episodes.

Recording from D* local feed from Philadelphia area. (08096)


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

BreezeCJ said:


> Recorded "The Office" & "30 Rock" and both programs had severe lip-sync problems. There were also several audio drops and pixelation episodes.
> 
> Recording from D* local feed from Philadelphia area. (08096)


I was seeing lip synch problems on NBC Tuesday night. I had been watching a show I had recorded earlier off NBC and noticed it. Then I switched to live and compared all of the HD broadcasts of the State of the Union address (Fox, NBC, ABC, HDNET). No lip synch problems with any of them but NBC. So, I think something must be up with the feed from NBC rather than it being a problem with the box.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

shendley said:


> I was seeing lip synch problems on NBC Tuesday night. I had been watching a show I had recorded earlier off NBC and noticed it. Then I switched to live and compared all of the HD broadcasts of the State of the Union address (Fox, NBC, ABC, HDNET). No lip synch problems with any of them but NBC. So, I think something must be up with the feed from NBC rather than it being a problem with the box.


Highly unlikely. If every NBC HD broadcast had sync problems it would be mentioned all over AVSForum.com. I have noticed any talk of that on the few I monitor, plus I watched The Office OTA and saw no problems.


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

For the record: HR20 which I kept always on, stopped giving me the BSB after startup. It's been 3 days since I did not put it on standby.
The second HR20 on standby just got a BSB when I tried to turn it on.

It seems that there is a cause and effect here. I hope D* is still paying attention to this thread.

HR20 HDMI to Panasonic Plasma 600U 
HR20 Component Video to Denon Receiver and out on Component to Plasma


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Here we go again. 3rd time in two days. Same BS....! Another BSOD! This is getting old real quick.. It's one thing to have a minor bug.. But no audio or video is not a bug, it's a joke! Are you serious? It’s not a bug, it’s a catastrophic failure.

ATTN: D* software gurus... Fix the BSOD in the next software spin.

Here's the details again:
Issue:
My HR20 had the BSOD with 0x11b today. I got home and fired up my gear and got the BSOD.

Last usage prior to BSOD:
When I set it to standby last night I left it on HBO HD (MPEG2).

Symptoms/observations:
1. I was able to view MPEG4 local channels via D*. Only MPEG2 channels were affected by the BSOD. FYI - I do not use OTA.

2. All menus and on screen graphics worked fine even on MPEG2 channels.

3. All satellite signals were 90+.

4. The system test ran fine the first time I tested it.

5. Cycling HR20’s power did not resolve the BSOD.

6. After cycling the HR20’s power I ran the system test again. This time it froze when trying to test the internet. I waited 10 minutes then tried to cycling the HR20’s power via the power button located on the unit itself. It was unresponsive and remained frozen.

Remedy:
RBR

Hook up:
HR20 via HDMI to Pioneer VSX-84TXSi via HDMI to Mitsubishi WD-52725

HR20 powered via Monster Power HTS 3500 MKII via Monster Power AVS2000 voltage stabilizer.

HR20 configuration:
Software 0x11b
Temp 125F
OTA not in use
Remote set to IR
Audio set to DD
Native off
TV type 16:9
TV resolutions set to 1080i only
Network enabled via Linksys switch to Linksys router


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I forced the download on the first available night..., ok the first minute. I did an extra reboot then also. Other than the audio drops I reported, it's been solid until tonight:
> 
> Incident:
> 
> ...


1.It happened again tonight. Maybe there is something to this theory about not putting it in standby after all.

2.Also the pther HR20 lost it's CC and needed to be reset.

3. That HR20 was playing back 'Jeopardy' while it was being recorded OTA. There were very annoying audio breaks and pixelation multiple times/minute at worst.

Edit: just happened
4. IKD on CSI NY recorded from an mpeg-4 channel. Gray screen: then IKD. Then I selected it from the List and tried to play it again causing a lock up. Reset again.

At one point I switched to the live feed and it was not happening. It seems like a recording issue. My signal strength is 100%.

So, in summary, in one day, I've seen had the black screen out of standby, loss of CC, 1 terrible recording and(edit see above-just happened) a completely failed (IKD) recording.


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, i have had the same problem happen to me for the third time.....i was recording tonights nba game..grizzlies vs spurs.....on channel 660.., when i got home and tried to watch it from the list it was there but would not play..then i tried to tune straight to the game, and it tuned to bloomberg station, but the info displayed was for the game. The same thing happend on Wednesday night as well, it is quite bizzarre. I rbr'd and the recording was gone from the list, but it does tune into channel 660 and it is actually the game. 

I am getting quite frustrated.


----------



## wk2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

System locked up today twice, required rbr to restore. The D* management needs to understand this is getting very old, indeed.


----------



## weeble (Dec 19, 2006)

I finally have all my local OTA channels. So far I have not had any problems.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

drded said:


> To those who may not have seen Ugly Betty recorded last night, as I did, here is some additional information. I have my HR20 set to record First Run only. My wife who watched the show said the show was not a rerun, but it did not record. I checked my local paper listings and it did not show Ugly Betty last night as being a new episode. If Tribute media services got it wrong in the paper it was also probably wrong in the D* guide, hence the missed recording.
> 
> I wonder if others who have missed certain shows have been the victim of the same circumstance.
> 
> Dave


According to the program director of a local ABC station, last night's Ugly Betty was most definitely a rerun.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

I can now definitively say that 11b is much worse for me than any of the prior sw versions. I previously posted that it missed three recordings. Add another failed recording to the list and then also, for my recording of Friday Night Lights, it recorded the show, but when I played it all I got was a black screen and couldn't ff, etc. It wasn't a BSD b/c I could go to a different show or even live TV. I tried a RBR and after that the show disappeared from the Playlist. When I go to History it says "Recorded". On a less devastating note, on the recorded version of The Office, I got the same black screen, but it would let me FF, etc, but when I did all I got was the black screen. However, with that show, after I did the RBR, the show worked fine. At this point, with 11b about 35% of the shows I've tried to record either have not recorded or the recording does not work. Every one of my prior sw versions were much more reliable. Earl - Is there anything I could/should be doing?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

It was the Halloween Ugly Betty show, as described in our local paper -- certainly a rerun!

Bill


----------



## ddem (Oct 25, 2006)

Another RBR this morning.....lots of audio drops last night....erratic functions on replay (as discussed by many in this thread)....unreliable recordings

It's time that DTV stopped screwing around with all of the esoteric functions for this junk box, and fix the underlying software. The company should do the right thing by its customers and credit everyone who has this box, and not charge until it is a working device.


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

I am having the same issues as those above. For the last few days (since i received the newest version of the software) when i turn on the box i get the bsod. Only a RBR will remody this. This happened for me from time to time with the previous installed software but now it seems to be happening daily. Luckily for me it hasen't affected what i had scheduled to record but sooner or later my luck will run out in that regard.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

ddem said:


> It's time that DTV stopped screwing around with all of the esoteric functions for this junk box, and fix the underlying software. The company should do the right thing by its customers and credit everyone who has this box, and not charge until it is a working device.


My sentiments exactly!!!


----------



## Dukie (Feb 7, 2006)

It's getting so bad I just woke up and performed a preemptive RBR in the hopes that the 11b HR20 (a.k.a. POS) doesn't lock-up during today's basketball games.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ddem said:


> ...
> It's time that DTV stopped screwing around with all of the esoteric functions for this junk box, and fix the underlying software. ...


ddem, D* has listened to us. Earl has said (and others confirmed) that D* is completely focused on fixing the HR20 first, new features later. The HR20 is the cornerstone for the HD future.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## swandersen (Jan 16, 2007)

weeble said:


> I finally have all my local OTA channels. So far I have not had any problems.


What did you do to get them - rerun setup or did they appear like magic?

I have "lost" 3 locals since 11b.


----------



## ddem (Oct 25, 2006)

Tibber/Earl/et al

I'm not convinced that D* is really doing what you say.

I have been a customer for years, have every service they provide, and have monthly bills well in excess of $130/month. Options available to me include relatively good cable service and fiber from Verizon. I have chosen to stay with DTV because I have been very satisfied with their programming, customer service, and products. This HD DVR, however, has changed my view. Somebody in that place has let "tech wienies" change the company philosophy from customer service to "technology for technolgy sake" and damn the end user. 
Maybe there should be two software versions available....one that provides stable, mature, basic dvr functionality.....the other with the bleeding edge features all of these threads constantly discuss.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ddem said:


> Tibber/Earl/et al
> 
> I'm not convinced that D* is really doing what you say.
> 
> ...


There are two versions. The stable one can be found on the used market. Doesn't have MPEG4, doesn't have interactive capability and doesn't have active channels, but it does record what you want, when you want it and you can reply it.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

After a couple days, this is easily the most unstable release in recent months. I am averaging daily lockups and BSODs. How sad, and the bad reviews on CNET and from CES are completely deserved. Can't even get OTA working right either, the tuner sensitivities are just awful.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 4, 2007)

I got my new install 4 days ago and forced the 0x11b download. In that time I've experienced many of the same issues including audio dropouts, video issues (pixelation, jerky picture, etc.) and encountered a BSD last night which required a RBR. Afterwards I had no output via HDMI but did have video on composite. Went back to HDMI and it was then there as well. I'll likely call D* today to log the problems so I'm on record for any future issues as well.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Just to keep up with the Joneses, I guess, my box had the black screen coming out of standby again this morning. Banner displays, menus all display, but no video.

Running 011b
HDMI to Sony KP46wt520
output resolution 1080i

This is the second morning in a row. I put the Hr20 into standby every night before I go to bed. No problems of any sort before the upgrade to 011b.
Although the tV does not display properly, it does record properly. THe doodlebops recorded this morning at 8:00, though the tv was in black screen mode.... 

A red button reset fixes it all.


----------



## raggededge (Aug 25, 2006)

raggededge said:


> Update: Things that are recording while the HR20 is in this BSOD state, record fine and are watchable after a RBR.


Okay, I guess I was having the BSB, not the BSOD, because this morning, I had a BSOD. No menus, no response, only the RBR fixed it. Everyday, I either have the BSB or the BSOD requiring a RBR. Unacceptable.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I've continued to have success with 011B, but I did see my first minor problem yesterday and I presume it is what has been termed the "tearing" guide. I was recording and watching another recorded show and using the guide to set up future recordings and I noticed that as the guide scrolled it wasn't a uniform scroll, but the first 60% or so scrolled normally and the last 40% lagged behind a brief bit. The horizontal lines between channels was also jagged in the same spots.

The reason I mention all the stuff I did is that it may be that the guide may tear when the unit is very busy recording, showing and processing a guide scroll.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Issue:
> 
> Watched recorded American Idol; no problem. Reached the end of the recording; chose "delete now". Screen went blue except for live TV in upper right corner. Yellow record light still on while recording Medium. Remote stopped functioning; as well as front panel controls. Did a RBR and all is well.
> 
> Just a note.....did not RBR after download on Friday. This is the first RBR since I forced 0x11b.


One week update:

1) No RBR needed since above reporting (on 1/24). 
2) No unwatchables.
3) Audio Dropouts continue.
4) Sometimes need to press FF to watch a recorded program.
5) Freeze frame on RW.

In summary:

0x11b has been the most solid for me.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Vinnie.........you must be watching at my house. i echo your findings, just add occasional pixiliation in the center of local mpeg 4 recordings.....

and the freeze rewind is very annoying.............

Vinnie 


Vinny said:


> One week update:
> 
> 1) No RBR needed since above reporting (on 1/24).
> 2) No unwatchables.
> ...


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

jheda said:


> Vinnie.........you must be watching at my house. i echo your findings, just add occasional pixiliation in the center of local mpeg 4 recordings.....
> 
> and the freeze rewind is very annoying.............
> 
> Vinnie


Must be the luck of the Yankees......pitchers and catchers in 18 days!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Vinny said:


> Must be the luck of the Yankees......pitchers and catchers in 18 days!


cant wait to see Andy, will drive over to Tampa...

Back on Topic b4 we get yelled at are you or anyone seeing this mild pixiliation in the center of the pix on mpeg 4 recordings? am seeing everyday on the today show....


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

jheda said:


> Back on Topic b4 we get yelled at are you or anyone seeing this mild pixiliation in the center of the pix on mpeg 4 recordings? am seeing everyday on the today show....


No, I haven't seen the pixilation you are describing. I usually see pixilation when there are fast camera movements or fire and smoke in a picture.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Vinny said:


> No, I haven't seen the pixilation you are describing. I usually see pixilation when there are fast camera movements or fire and smoke in a picture.


thx for your quick reply!

pinstrip bleeder in fort lauderdale........................


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First problem with 011b. HR20 came up with black screen and no response to remote or front panel controls (it did turn on/come out of standby via remote, but that was all - no picture, no other control response).

RBR appears to have made it happy again.

Connected to tv via HDMI. No network. 11b via Raven on first night.

It appears to have recorded shows after I turned it off last night (in Playlist, but have not yet tried to play them). It was on Discovery HD when I turned it off, and when it restarted after RBR.

Carl


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Watching D* for about 10 minutes this morning. Had HR20 set to record "Amelie" (I'm a sucker for good foreign films) at 1:30pm. When the recording started (evidenced by the yellow light on the front panel) the unit stopped responding to any commands. All it would do is bring up either the Menu or Guide screens, but then you couldn't navigate them at all. Also the channel up/down button was no longer functioning. I'm in the middle of a RBR, but I've obviously had to stop my recording.

The problems continue to mount...

I have no problem working out a glitch here and there, but everyday there seems to be a new issue. It's beginning to get tiresome. :nono2:

Meanwhile, my neighbor with the Comcast DVR laughs...:lol:


----------



## bikerpaul (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm getting the Hr20 installed on 2/19. After reading all of these posts, I question if this is a good idea. I now have the R-15, with little or no trouble with it. I have a 52" DHTV, and want the best for this. My brother-in-law has the HR20, and has no problems. He got his unit just before Christmas, and I have no idea what software he has in his unit. Could all these problems be equipment related as to the plant the units are made in?


----------



## kdragos (Dec 28, 2006)

I gotta say this is getting a bit frustrating. My HR20 got release 0x11b on 1/23/07 and in general, things are no better than they were with the prior release.

Specifically, when I'm playing back a recorded HD program and the recorder gets to the end of the recording, I'm given the option to Keep or Delete the recording. When I choose Delete, the recording gets deleted (as far as I know) but then I'm returned to the Blue Screen, with the tuned channel up in the top right hand corner of the screen, with nothing else displayed and the whole box is locked up. No remote or on box buttons work and I'm forced to do a Red Button Reset. This happens every time. I'm also getting audio drop outs that appear to be a new problem.

This is unacceptable. I'd like to know how DirecTV can release and ship a product like the HR20 with these types of fatal bugs in it. Since I installed this box at Christmas I have to RBR it at least once a week and often times more than that. The RBR itself takes 10 minutes and during that time I'm losing any recording time on shows I have scheduled. Am I going to be reimbursed my "lease activation fee" as compensation for the software problems this box has in it? When are these fatal bugs going to corrected finally?

My TiVO based boxes never exibited any of these types of problems. Why didn't DTV just not try to fix something that wasn't broken and stay with the TiVO technology? The HR20 deosn't even have all the features the TiVO based units have.

Don't misunderstand me ... I don't mind being an early adopter and living with minor bugs as the software is shaken out. But there's a difference between Beta software and Alpha software. Beta software should not have chronic fatal bugs that cause the unit to lock up. As far as I'm concerned the HR20 is not ready for prime time and shouldn't have been shipped for public consumption.

Ken D.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

bikerpaul said:


> I'm getting the Hr20 installed on 2/19. After reading all of these posts, I question if this is a good idea. I now have the R-15, with little or no trouble with it. I have a 52" DHTV, and want the best for this. My brother-in-law has the HR20, and has no problems. He got his unit just before Christmas, and I have no idea what software he has in his unit. Could all these problems be equipment related as to the plant the units are made in?


You have entered into the HR20 Twilight Zone. If anyone can answer that critical question (to install or not to install) with certainty, they would win a very large prize. As you said, it sounds scary. Many people will tell you to hold off; others will say go for it.

I'd say get it (even though I almost hate even typing those words), because at least you will get your new dish, and still have the R15 as backup, since yours is working fine. Of course, that means having 4 lines running to your TV viewing area, not two, via a 6 x 8 multiswitch. Insist that Directv give you one for free.

That's what we did, with an R10 as the backup DVR. That is the proven strategy, so far. My criticism of Directv on these threads is well known, but not for the HR20's GUI, design, etc. Only for the fact that the machine is just not reliable for enough people, and I believe (warning, opinion ahead!) it was released way before it was ready for prime time. And yet, and yet, the company chose to unleash it on their subs.

My personal experience with the HR20 is it has been flaky, and continues to deliver sound dropouts, pixelated scenes and other annoyances, stuff I personally never had to deal with using a Directivo. But my HR20 has recorded faithfully all along, once they eliminated the black screen of death (the original one) back in the fall.

Good luck, hope that helps.


----------



## w84mike (Sep 12, 2006)

Since 0x11b I now turn on my set to see the BSOD every other day. I can bring up menus, my playlist, etc., but there is no picture and no sound (connected to my audio receiver). This is happening on startup, so it isn't anything I happen to be doing at the time that causes this. I had not had one of these for many weeks, but have now had two occur this week - Thursday and today (Saturday). Have not missed any recordings yet, so this is my only complaint with this release, but it is annoying nonetheless. And since my problems have been very few up until now and especially few recently (had HR20 since day after Labor Day), I have to call this the worst release in a loooooong time.

Mike


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd say go ahead and get it. Lots of folk like myself have had only minor problems with this box and are otherwise quite pleased with its performance. Of course, there's no telling what's in store. I haven't read anyone with a confirmed hypothesis about why some folks' units work pretty well and others seem to just flat out suck. But I would guess the odds are in your favor of getting, not a perfect unit, but one with only occasional minor problems.



bikerpaul said:


> I'm getting the Hr20 installed on 2/19. After reading all of these posts, I question if this is a good idea. I now have the R-15, with little or no trouble with it. I have a 52" DHTV, and want the best for this. My brother-in-law has the HR20, and has no problems. He got his unit just before Christmas, and I have no idea what software he has in his unit. Could all these problems be equipment related as to the plant the units are made in?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I've never had a recording that wouldn't play back (just display a blank screen) that many have reported. But I almost had one last night for the first time with Ox11B. It was an MPEG 2 (HDNET) recording. When I presed play, it gave me a blank screen with no audio for maybe half a minute. I was just about ready to try some trick play buttons to see if I could fix it and then it came to life by itself. I was then able to rewind to the beginning and see the half minute or so of recording I had missed. I hope this isn't the beginining of more serious problems with recording playback.


----------



## chargedup (Nov 8, 2006)

Got 11B on Sat 1/20

1. no BSOD,s
2. OTA seems ok except tuner not as good as tv's
3. records made both before and after 1/20 pausing and pixilation slow response of trick play controls. both HD and SD recordings.
As if the hard drive can't keep up. I'm not convinced the HR20 does not have hardware problems. 
4. Inputs both HDMI and Component exhibit same symptoms
5. original HR20 form Sept 06



P.S. HD recording was HDNET


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, it is resonable to expect the HR20 to peform better then it does.
> Will it be the same as TiVo's ? Who knows... there are times that the TiVo is sluggesish to respond.
> 
> Right now, there are no indications that it is any type of hardware limitation.


Well, based on the reports from the R15 camp (is THAT unit considered stable?!) I would say that we have a very poor track record for DirecTV's own DVR's!

Meanwhile, I'm sitting here with a non-functional HR20. I am trying to jump back, FF, REW .. ANYTHING .. during the Winter X Games. It will do nothing. This boat anchor is essentially now a DirecTV RECEIVER (NOT a DVR) until I RBR and go through the 10 minute reboot process!!

TiVo, minus very few issues, over my six year experience and mulitple TiVos has been solid. I've NEVER in six (seven) years had TiVo NOT respond to a remote command! With THIS DVR, I almost expect it NOT to do what my thumb tells it to do! The HR20 has been an absolute nightmare, and seems to get worse with every software release!

EDIT:Oh .. and now that I've gone through the seemingly endless reboot, a simple guide search for "Winter X Games" has taken five minutes so far and it is STILL searching! I mean, how FREAKING long should a simple guide search take?!?!?!


----------



## drodenbo (Jan 19, 2007)

carl6 said:


> First problem with 011b. HR20 came up with black screen and no response to remote or front panel controls (it did turn on/come out of standby via remote, but that was all - no picture, no other control response).
> 
> RBR appears to have made it happy again.
> 
> ...


Interesting...it seems like most of the times I've had to deal with the BSOD, I too was tuned to Discovery HD. I've been running in to this problem about every other day since I updated the software.


----------



## firehire (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, I noticed the yellow record light on and wondered what was recording (nothing scheduled). After my normal snow start-up, it wouldn't respond. So, onto the RBR, and in my playlist it recorded a 22 hour and 54 minute version of CSI: NY:lol: :lol: Just my only minor glitch (besides the snow screen).


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

firehire said:


> Well, I noticed the yellow record light on and wondered what was recording (nothing scheduled). After my normal snow start-up, it wouldn't respond. So, onto the RBR, and in my playlist it recorded a 22 hour and 54 minute version of CSI: NY:lol: :lol: Just my only minor glitch (besides the snow screen).


:icon_lol:


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

11B is the most stable rev yet. For me, the big two remaining probs are audio drop outs and pixelization when playing back recorded shows (doesn't seem to matter OTA or dish, or if viewed live) and the black screen bug with Guide header showing and able to change channels, but no video or audio. Keep truckin' programmers! 

I was lukewarm to slightly unhappy when I first got my HR20 only a month ago. OTA was active when I got it. Lots of probs though and lots of reboots. Now I only have to reboot weekly  Not a slam, just the truth and not a big deal for me and a BIG improvement.

My wish list FWIW:

Add dual buffers.

Default the LEDs to dim after a reboot or upgrade.

Audio feedback of FF and RW is missed.

I understand that pressing play while FF and having the unit backup x seconds to start playback where desired is a Tivo patent. Make the pressing of the 'back 6 seconds' button do the same thing. IOW, make it a 'smart' go back button. 

Make the pressing of the Guide button twice to get to the guide an option. Once is better, at least for me.


That's it. On our way to a great unit!


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

w84mike said:


> Since 0x11b I now turn on my set to see the BSOD every other day. I can bring up menus, my playlist, etc., but there is no picture and no sound (connected to my audio receiver). This is happening on startup, so it isn't anything I happen to be doing at the time that causes this. I had not had one of these for many weeks, but have now had two occur this week - Thursday and today (Saturday). Have not missed any recordings yet, so this is my only complaint with this release, but it is annoying nonetheless. And since my problems have been very few up until now and especially few recently (had HR20 since day after Labor Day), I have to call this the worst release in a loooooong time.
> 
> Mike


Try to keep your HR20 on at all times. Shutdown the TV only. Its working for me now for the last 4 days.


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

I was watching FSN-North (ch 641). I was watching the show "live" (but slightly into the buffer -- about 15 seconds from being caught up with the live feed). Also, I happened to be recording this show. I went into the To Do list to make sure another show for later this evening was set to record (also on ch 641). It was in the list, but I wanted to add 1 hour to the recording. I changed the recording options to extend the recording by 1 hour. I clicked on Update. The screen very quickly updated to the Record as Set button. However, I noticed the option for the End Time had returned to the normal value. I changed it back to add 1 hour and clicked on Update. At this point the "waiting" screen came up and the HR20 was stuck here. The show I was watching was still running in the upper right (which is why I call this a semi-freeze). However, I let it try to complete whatever it was doing for 10 minutes before I gave it the RBR. After returning to operation, I checked the To Do list to see if the change to the recording had taken, I found the recording was no longer in the To Do list and the History showed it had been cancelled.

- Shemp


----------



## fmarullo (Oct 18, 2006)

I tried to setup my HR20 to record Jaws and the Worlds Fastest Inidan (74 UHD & 78 HDNM) earlier this evening . It said I had to choose one or the other. I verified no conflicts etc. and did a RBR. same behaior. 

Currently, When while watching Jaws (its recording it) if I attmept to record another channel from the guide it says "Your requested redording conflicts with other scheduled programs. To redocrd it, cancel a previously scheduled program.

This would be normal if ther were actually 2 curret reocrdings, however it only shows 
Jaws

Cancel Request
Cancel 1

While recording - if I attemptto change the channel to any channel - it says:
Two tuners are in use. SELECT one of them to tune to 73 ESPH.
Press EXIT toi return to 74 UHD.

Only show:
Jaws.

I noticed this behavior ealier this evening trying to preselect both shows to record. I obviosuly triple checked that it was not already recording, there is free space and nothing in the todo list for today.

I did 2 red button resets - it still acts as though I have only 1 tuner - or the other tuner is in use. I also verified in the setup that both tuners (and my OTA) are operational and have strong signals.

This is new since the upgrade from this past Wen night to ox11b Wed 1/24 at 10:22 PM CST.

I now have effectivly a 1 tuner DVR... Bummer. I called *D* only suggestion was a static reset (remove both cables) and pull the power cord. Il try that after Jaws finishes. If that doesnt work its a menu reset (format) and I lose all my saved movies.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I mentioned this in another thread, but since this is the "official" issues thread, i'll post it here as well.

I forced 011b during the first RC window. This monday, Studio 60 recorded, but when I went to watch it today, I get the IKD.

This coupled with 3 black screens on coming out of standby, all since the updage to 011b. Fortunately, all the important shows have still been recorded, so I'm not yet in danger of "punitive damages" from the Mrs.


----------



## zingy1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Until last night things had been much better with 0x11b but over the last 2 days I have had 2 recordings that didn't record. They had the - numbers and black screen.

I have some audio drop out, etc. but I can live with those things. Not recording is a deal breaker for me. 

Should I RBR, refomat? Or just wait until the next release?

I really appreciate this site and all the information here. This is my first post so I hope I have entered this in the right place. Any suggestions are welcomed


----------



## kilobravo (Oct 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, it is resonable to expect the HR20 to peform better then it does.


It most certainly is. HOWEVER, what is NOT "reasonable" is the amount of time and Lord knows, the number of firmware updates required to FINALLY get the HR20 where it SHOULD have been on day one, i.e., "Ready For Primetime" (if that is even possible and at this point, I wouldn't give very good odds.)

In my case, 11b is definitely the worst to date with audio dropouts and "sun spots" multiple times each minute or recorded programming. I have also seen many of the other problems others have indicated in this thread regarding FF/RW, BSD, frozen video, etc., etc. How this firmware EVER got to national release status is beyond me but then, 15+ "tries" in less than three months is also unbelievable.

Imagine having to take your brand new vehicle, brand new television, brand new A/V receiver, brand new digital camera, or other electronic device in for service fifteen times in three months. You get the idea.

Earl, as I've said previously, I definitely appreciate the services you provide and, as an amateur programmer I can also sympathize with the D* programmers trying to track down these elusive and inconsistent problems among allegedly identical hardware but...

This is totally out of control and as much as I try to be a "half full" kinda guy, I'm afraid that in this case I have to side with the nay sayers. Someone at D* HAS to take this bull by the horns, find the problems, and get them fixed. And, if it turns out that the box can't be fixed and soon, IMHO, D* owes ALL of us not only credit for a new box that DOES work but also at LEAST a FULL 3-month credit on our plans for the pain and suffering. It's ridiculous and I for one am fed up.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

I did a force DL of 11b last Friday during the initial window. It had been rock solid stable until toniight. Whenever I am done wtching I always put the system into standby. Came home from dinner this evening and turned the system on and experienced a semi BSOD; black screen, no sound, but could access all menus and change channels but only saw black screen with no sound. Could access play list and play recorded shows but only saw black screen with no sound even though the tick mark would move appropriately along the bottom of the screen. Did a RBR and everything returned to normal.


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

kilobravo said:


> It most certainly is. HOWEVER, what is NOT "reasonable" is the amount of time and Lord knows, the number of firmware updates required to FINALLY get the HR20 where it SHOULD have been on day one, i.e., "Ready For Primetime" (if that is even possible and at this point, I wouldn't give very good odds.)
> 
> In my case, 11b is definitely the worst to date with audio dropouts and "sun spots" multiple times each minute or recorded programming. I have also seen many of the other problems others have indicated in this thread regarding FF/RW, BSD, frozen video, etc., etc. How this firmware EVER got to national release status is beyond me but then, 15+ "tries" in less than three months is also unbelievable.
> 
> ...


What I don't understand is why do some seem to have all kinds of problems of differing natures with 11B and the HR20 while others don't seem to have any? I'm certainly not a software/hardware/firmware expert at all, but doesn't this seem a bit weird?


----------



## LA Mark (Aug 28, 2006)

For a few days now I have noticed frequent audio dropouts and the video breakups on recorded shows, SD and HD. Today while watching live TV the same happened, I decided to watch the same shows on my HR10, no problems. Prior to the last update these problems did not exist.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

I ran into my first personal problem with 11b last night. My wife likes skating, so I had recorded the Nationals on ESPNHD2 for her. We stopped the recording a couple of times using the "stop" button.

Each time, when I tried to resume, I'd get a black screen. However, pressing FF until a picture appeared would restore things to normal. Backing up to the point we stopped worked fine, and we were then able to resume watching without a problem. This happened more that once.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> I ran into my first personal problem with 11b last night. My wife likes skating, so I had recorded the Nationals on ESPNHD2 for her. We stopped the recording a couple of times using the "stop" button.
> 
> Each time, when I tried to resume, I'd get a black screen. However, pressing FF until a picture appeared would restore things to normal. Backing up to the point we stopped worked fine, and we were then able to resume watching without a problem. This happened more that once.


I don't think I have ever tried the stop button when viewing a recording. In fact, I programmed another function to replace "stop" on my Harmony remote since it was not necessary. I exit from viewing a recording by simply 1) selecting another recording from the playlist, 2) entering a live channel number, or 3) pressing "previous" to toggle back to the last thing I was viewing. In all three examples the pointer is accurately preserved for when you resume viewing.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Well this morning I set the unit from the guide to record a 30 min. broadcast of a Super Bowl segment on ch. 95. Was watching the news on another channel but saw the record light come on and then go off at the proper times. A few minutes later went to watch the recording and got the instant keep or delete. Tried various things to no avail. It was an insignificant program so no big deal just that it's the very first time after having this for months that it's occurred this way. The closest I've come before was one other time where I got the keep or delete but when I clicked don't delete and hit play again from the list it played properly.


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is a problem I am having, its the time it takes from one channel to another, on 10B it was like 2 seconds for the pisture to come back when changing channels, now with 11B it takes 4 to 5 seconds for the picture to come back in ,anyone know why or if a reboot will fix this?


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

mnbulldog said:


> Don't post much because honestly I have minor issues and I love the HR20. Forced 11b last Friday night. No real problems - audio drops stopped, etc.
> 
> First real problem was today - lost all channels except local feeds (not OTA but sat locals). The channels would pull up - you could select - and info banner would appear but screen below banner would be black. Tried 50 plus channels including HD's, cable nets, and HBO.
> 
> ...


Same exact problem again this morning. Blank on every channel except locals. No audio or video. Music channels (800's) get audio though. Very weird. Never had this problem with any other release.

11b


----------



## dcbag (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not one to complain, and I'm willing to overlook a few problems. However, this past week, I've had more problems than in the 6 months I've had unit. Screen saver has come on a couple of times while watching recorded programs. In the past 3 or 4 days I've have white screens, black screens, several lock ups, several times unit has just cut itself off while watching recordings. Many audio problems, several lock ups, and some freezes.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

First lost recordings on 011b.. Up to now no problems this version. 
Lost two back to back recordings, but both still show in My Playlist. Both recorded on 11b on 1/24 channel 265 (A&E). The Sopranos were both 70 minute episodes. I used no padding, the timline scrollbar for the trickplay on the bottom of the screen shows (in the hours:minutes current location) at -1:-9 whatever that is. Sounds like negative padding? 
History update for first show at 8pm shows this episode was recorded! The second show has two updates. 
The first update for the second show cancelled, says this episode was partially recorded because it became unavailable. (13)

Then the second and last update indicates this episode was recorded at 9:10p, Wed 1/24. Very confusing.


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

fmarullo said:


> While recording - if I attemptto change the channel to any channel - it says:
> Two tuners are in use. SELECT one of them to tune to 73 ESPH.


I was recording a program on 73 ESPH this morning and rx'd a message that both tuners where in use, although the recorder was only recording on CH 73. I verified signal strength on both sat feeds and they were both good. I could tune to an OTA channel, but any attempt to tune to a second sat channel resulted in the "two tuners in use" message. RBR resolved the problem.


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

Just had a new issue, watching TV live about 8 mintues behind. Blank screen for about 1 minutes, when it came back on it showed pinky when I hit play. Then when I tried to FF it would go past #2 on FF.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

now I have had my 7th bsod when turning on the tv, never had this happen before this update:nono2:


----------



## sbayne (Aug 27, 2006)

Today with 0x11b while I was watching Northern Exposure on UHD the picture froze, but the audio continued. I turned the tv on right near the end of the program, so in order to watch it I had to rewind almost 60 minutes into the buffer. When the program got to about the point I had first turned on the tv, that is when the video froze. I tried rewinding and fast forwarding, but the only way I could get the video going was to change channels.

I should note that I have never had the picture freeze like this in any previous build.

I have also noticed that with 0x11b the trick plays seem much more sluggish than with previous builds. Yesterday they seemed so sluggish I felt the need to reboot for the first time since at least two builds ago.


----------



## RedbirdLarry (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been using an external esata 750gb drive since early December with no problems other than the normal problems with the hr20. It has gotten at least two updates since I put the esata on. Now with 0x11b when it updated my trick plays would not work. My normal fix for this is to power cycle the box which I did. When it came back on it was running on the internal drive not the esata drive. I powered everything off and unplugged and replugged the esata, power cycled the esata, then powered up the HR20. Once again it boots to the internal drive. Towards the end of the boot cycle the esata activity light comes on and stays on continuous. I left it in this mode for well over and hour with no change. Tried the power cycle sequence again with the same results. I pulled the drive and put it in a regular computer and it appears to work. I decided to reformat it. I removed all the partitions (there were 3) and then returned it to the HR20 and powered up. Still doe snot work. I tried the front panel rec and down arrow trick and that just reformats the internal drive.

How do I force a reformat of the esata drive? As of now all (even desperate) attempts to get the esata to work with ox11b have failed. It refuses to use the drive. After all the above, I tested the drive in a windows computer, made a partition, formatted it and copied files back and forth from the drive and it works just fine in the computer. Left the windows partition on the drive this time (no partitions last time I moved it) and plugged it back into the hr20 and got the same results. activity light just stays on and hr20 boots to internal drive.

Main questions I hope to find answers to are:

How do I force an esata format

and if that does not work, how do I downgrade back a revision to what I had before 0x11b to see if it starts working again?

Thanks. Larry


----------



## badlydrawnboy (Aug 30, 2006)

have had to rbr 2 times in the last 3 days. Not playing recordings. just black screen, no audio or nothing.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Another new one...

When watching MP2 SD recordings, I am noticing glitching in the bottom 1/3 of the screen, and the effect really looks like the tearing we see in the guide we see with 11b.

I have noticed that it is with all the data screens too, now, not just the guide. There are often momentary delays in part of the screen when the data screens like the guide are changing.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Went to switch from channel 362 to channel 70. Screen went black, box not responding to any buttons on front panel or the remote. I even tried pulling the access card to see if it would ***** about that, nothing. Finally did a RBR to get it back. First issue on 11B on this box.


----------



## weeble (Dec 19, 2006)

swandersen said:


> What did you do to get them - rerun setup or did they appear like magic?
> 
> I have "lost" 3 locals since 11b.


Like magic. I did not get 11b last weekend because of some of the post from Friday night. When I saw that 11b had gone national, I checked my OTA channels. Until 11b I was missing the local NBC channel. After the update it works fine.

Fortunately, I have not seen many of the problems others had mentioned. The primary receiver on my first H20 died after a couple of days. The replacement has worked fairly well since then.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Well a week after my last lockup requiring an RBR last Sunday morning, after a full day of recording and playing back today, the HR20 started to ignore certain remote commands - I could pull up the Playlist or Guide, but I could not use the arrow buttons to move around or the color buttons to check the To Do list and so forth. RBR and resetting now . . . so two RBRs within 9 days - color me unimpressed with this release.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Strange new clock behavior under 11b today. I have not read all of the preceding posts so if this has been identified before, apologies to everyone.

My HR20 clock went berserck this afternoon. I was recording a basketball game and the Buick Invitational when during playback I noticed the clock read -5:-13a instead of 2:15PM. The recordings proceeded unabated and the playback did not seem to be affected but the times displayed in the grid and in the info banner were all screwed up.

I did an RBR and the clock looked normal after the reset. I have not looked at it since but this is the first time I have seen anything like this since activating this unit in October, 2006.

Dave


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

Just got around to watching CSI Vegas that we recorded Thursday evening via OTA. Had about 20 seconds of no video in the first minute of the show. Black screen. Can't say for sure if that was a HR20 problem or something from our local CBS station.

The strange thing though is that we had background audio, but no primary audio. You could hear no parts of any conversation, but all background music and background effects were perfectly clear. Commercial breaks were fine with full audio. Normal audio started to come online in the 2nd segment at 16 minutes after the hour. It was sporadic for the next 10 minutes and was fine from 26 minutes after the hour till the end of the show. 

This obviously was some kind of a bug in the HR20 code, but I would love to know how this is possible. Is it normal for shows to have multiple audio streams that are combined into the finished product? I did check and there were no other audio sources or languages to choose from.

0x11B. 2 reboots in the last 12 hours due to lockups with no response at all form the receiver via remote or buttons on the unit  Still the best yet, though


----------



## keithl1967 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I hadn't been having much of the troubles that most have had with the HR20 (other than those I've posted baout with regard to Local progranmming issues...but, for the first time tonight, I have been bitten--I turned on the DVR to watch a show I was recording, and--sure enough--the black screen came up...had to reboot. Never had this happen before on thi machine (sounds liek I have beene quite lucky thus far...I guess 11b is the culprit, but what do I know--I also used to think that Directv gave good customer service until the recent debocles involving this machine (not all tech related)...If it weren't for sunday ticket, I would have left several minths ago!


----------



## ddem (Oct 25, 2006)

is anybody getting the feeling that this is silly?.....months of reporting the same problems and numerous releases fixing very little....
It may be time to pull the plug on D*!!!!


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

My HR20 is currently recording Extreme Makeover Home Edition even though it is set to record first run only and tonight is a repeat. I is also set to record Desperate Housewives and again tonight is a repeat. I have only had this box since last Monday and it is a refurbished one replacing an HR10.


----------



## rbootss (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all..

Forgot to mention that I had two missed recordings each on Sunday 14 and Sunday 21 (total 4-partials)..

Details...All were manually set recordings

Sunday Jan 14..

9pm to 11pm 

1)-Channel 244 did record OK 
2)-OTA Channel 10.1 Desp. Housewives & Brothers & Sisters (History partial)

Sunday Jan 21..

9pm to 11pm 

1)-Channel 244 (Dresden Files & Battlestar Galactica) (History partial)
2)-OTA Channel 10.1 Desp. Housewives & Brothers & Sisters did record OK

PS - I have recorded OTA and a Directv channel OK at the same time and
2-OTA's OK at the same time

Software - Ox11b

Roy


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Woke up this am--only get local MPEG 4 channels, no MPEG2, NO SD channels. Dang, missed the RC last night.


----------



## swandersen (Jan 16, 2007)

weeble said:


> Like magic. I did not get 11b last weekend because of some of the post from Friday night. When I saw that 11b had gone national, I checked my OTA channels. Until 11b I was missing the local NBC channel. After the update it works fine.
> 
> Fortunately, I have not seen many of the problems others had mentioned. The primary receiver on my first H20 died after a couple of days. The replacement has worked fairly well since then.


Others report (including avsforum.com) that this is a D* database problems and there is nothing you can do to fix it.

Putting my HR10 back in primary mode since I have 28 people coming over for Superbowl and the HR20 is too flakely.

Scott


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I just noticed this over the weekend. I went to watch some programs I had recorded and each one had no audio or video. I'd FF ahead and still nothing. I know these recorded because I had started to watch several and stopped and all was OK.

Also, don't know if this is related, but if I PAUSE a recorded program, everything freezes and won't start up again in PLAY, FF, or RW. The button bar moves as if it is working, but no audio or video. I ended up having to reset several times.

Are these both bugs??


----------



## sbcale (Aug 19, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> Recorded "The Office" & "30 Rock" and both programs had severe lip-sync problems. There were also several audio drops and pixelation episodes.
> 
> Recording from D* local feed from Philadelphia area. (08096)


I am also seeing severe lip-sync problems with my local CBS (KDKA) and NBC (WPXI) mpeg 4 channels out of Pittsburgh. They make watching the shows almost impossible. ABC and FOX are great with FOX being perfect. I have friends that say the OTA feeds are fine with no lip-sync issues so I don't know where the problem lies. It is very frustrating though... Is anyone else in the Pittsburgh area seeing this problem with the same mpeg 4 channels?


----------



## nich0142 (Oct 17, 2006)

Multiple audio drop outs from Grease last night. NBC HD MPEG 4 Local Feed. Worst I have seen in months.


----------



## sb999 (Nov 2, 2006)

Unwatchable bug. >:|

Recorded a basketball game Sunday on local channel 4. This is a SAT feed. Not an OTA local. It showed that it recorded for the 3.5 hours I told it to but when I tried to watch it it only gave me the option to keep or delete. I performed a RBR and it was, of course, gone after the reboot finished. /sigh


----------



## FredMig (Nov 7, 2006)

The screen saver activated ~4-5 times during 1/2 HBO HD show "Extras". I believe the episode was recorded on 0x10b proir to the 0x11b upgrade. The audio continued during the screen saver, pushing play got me back to normal.


----------



## hiltsy855 (Jul 31, 2006)

I was watching an HD channel (ESPN-HD I think), recording while watching a few minutes behind. I paused the recording and hit Guide. The guide came up and then froze, remote unresponsive. Had to RBR to recover.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

This version of the softwarwe has been stable for me - no RBR to restore audio or video. My HR-20 has never missed a recording since the first day it was hooked up (knock on wood). However, we are noticing on some HD programs (like Rome, on HBO-HD last night) where there were random audio dropouts and pixelization, however, it really looks more like digital "smearing" of the image for brief periods along with audio drop out. We were recording the program at the time this occurred.

At first I thought this might be a signal problem, but it must be the DVR. It didn't happen until after I used trick play to replay an earlier scene in the program, and then it happened a couple of more times near the end of the program, causing us to miss plot points. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mcatgt (Oct 31, 2006)

mgcsooner said:


> Woke up this am--only get local MPEG 4 channels, no MPEG2, NO SD channels. Dang, missed the RC last night.


yeah..came home from work today and had to do a RBR.. black screen on all channels but the local MPEG 4. 2nd day in a row I have had to do this... 0x11b junk.


----------



## isdnmatt (Dec 25, 2006)

Black screens every time I turn the unit on. I have tried tuning to MPEG4 locals and they still come through, but anything else SD or HD stays black screens.


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

I know this is a common problem, but I came home to BSOD today on my unit. Since 0x11B I've had IKD, Single Tuner Bug, and now BSOD. None of these issues existed on this unit before the upgrade. I have a theory about my unit, it seems the more I use it, the more it fails. I've got approximately 60% left on the drives and the recorder(s) are running just about every night, since the new shows are back on the networks. From mid-December until the box received 0x11B via Raven, I recorded some programs, but no where near the volume now.


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

mcatgt said:


> yeah..came home from work today and had to do a RBR.. black screen on all channels but the local MPEG 4. 2nd day in a row I have had to do this... 0x11b junk.


Ok, just got homa and had to do it again. Up to now I have been one of the lucky ones, I sure hope my luck hasn't run out. Problem on only one of two HR20's.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

this has been my worse upgrade, I keep getting bsod, and lockups, never had that problem before, wish that update tonight was earlier


----------



## satrat (Dec 6, 2005)

Cobra said:


> this has been my worse upgrade, I keep getting bsod, and lockups, never had that problem before, wish that update tonight was earlier


Was watching a recorded program on HDNet; hit the List button just to see was was there. Noticed that Prison Break had been recorded and 24 was in the middle of being recorded. Attempted to play Prison Break, nada. zilch, bupkis... (black screen with progress bar showing correct amount recorded) trick plays couldn't break it loose either; SAME with 24!! Waited until 24 was over then did a RBR with my fingers crossed. After the RBR both programs had vanished from my List. Let this happen to too many people with two programs such as these and you'll start reading about this in the newspaper rather than on this forum. I've been a lurker here for a long time (with plenty of patience) and had a few of the problems mentioned, nothing that an RBR couldn't fix. But actually losing those two recordings pushed me over the edge...


----------



## rtphokie (Sep 17, 2006)

My one week update with 11b (forced download).


3 unwatchables (some OTA, some from the satellite)
pixelation and audio dropout just as bad or worse
1 lockup
pinky is alive and well, his little brother is making more appearances as well
2 RBR

Some of the pixelation might be attributable to the LIL feeds. I've switched all those channels to OTA and have been having better luck with recordings.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

DeanS said:


> This version of the softwarwe has been stable for me - no RBR to restore audio or video. My HR-20 has never missed a recording since the first day it was hooked up (knock on wood). However, we are noticing on some HD programs (like Rome, on HBO-HD last night) where there were random audio dropouts and pixelization, however, it really looks more like digital "smearing" of the image for brief periods along with audio drop out. We were recording the program at the time this occurred.
> 
> At first I thought this might be a signal problem, but it must be the DVR. It didn't happen until after I used trick play to replay an earlier scene in the program, and then it happened a couple of more times near the end of the program, causing us to miss plot points. Anyone else have this problem?


Had it happen tonight while watching/recording Heroes on D* NBC HD feed. We were watching as it was recording (also recording 24 on D* Fox feed at the same time). Had to pause Heroes about 1/2 way through. Used 30 s slip through next batch of commercials to catch up. Noticed audio dropouts after that. Even after recording stopped and 60 Rock started, kept getting audio dropouts. Changed channel to OTA NBC feed and it wasn't happening there. Changed back to D* feed and it had stopped there also.

Getting ready to watch recorded 24 episode. We'll see if that recording was affected at all -- especially at around the 1/2 way point when we paused Heroes.:shrug:


----------



## sailjr (Jan 30, 2007)

On several occasions I would record a show and on playback there was only a gray screen. No way to advance etc. Reset would delete the blank show.

The Directv rep told me to do a "reset all" and that would clear the problem. Of course, I would also loose any good recordings as well.

Now that I have done that, I'm still losing recordings. Over the last 2 days, 6 recordings and 3 were bad. These were all on mpeg-4 local stations but I don't know if that would make a difference.

Called DirecTV and complained about the poor software quality. They told me that there would be a fix out by the end of March.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

sbayne said:


> Today with 0x11b while I was watching Northern Exposure on UHD the picture froze, but the audio continued. I turned the tv on right near the end of the program, so in order to watch it I had to rewind almost 60 minutes into the buffer. When the program got to about the point I had first turned on the tv, that is when the video froze. I tried rewinding and fast forwarding, but the only way I could get the video going was to change channels.
> 
> I should note that I have never had the picture freeze like this in any previous build.
> 
> I have also noticed that with 0x11b the trick plays seem much more sluggish than with previous builds. Yesterday they seemed so sluggish I felt the need to reboot for the first time since at least two builds ago.


I had the same problem with a frozen picture with the audio continuing. I had recorded The Apprentice from the NBC HD West (KNBC - LA). Went to watch it tonight and at 42 minutes into it that's when the picture froze but the audio went on. If I tried to FF, the screen went black and heard nothing. Rewound back to a point before 42 minutes and just listened to it.

Now, I don't know if this has anything to do with this problem. But at the time the Apprentice was recording, I was watching something else I recorded earlier that day. In fact, I started watching that earlier recorded show right about 42 minutes into the Apprentice recording. Coincidence? Maybe.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Continued issues, last night 24, lip sync issue at beginning, several audio dropouts throughout the show, Severe pixelation? a couple times. I'm still running 11b. The problems are starting to show a little more often now.


----------



## tabing_riles (Jan 26, 2007)

PlanetBill said:


> Continued issues, last night 24, lip sync issue at beginning, several audio dropouts throughout the show, Severe pixelation? a couple times. I'm still running 11b. The problems are starting to show a little more often now.


Same issues I'm having last night. Was recording both Heroes and 24, constant audio drop-outs on both 24 and Heroes. Pixelation on both shows.

No issues on the Hughes HDTivo (HR10) and my other Sony HD100 Receiver.


----------



## jmagnus (Jan 16, 2007)

Today I was trying to install a wireless network connection to the HR20 but was unable to do so. When I connected the Linksys Wireless Ethenet bridge to the HR-20, I noticed I had no sound when using HDMI. I reset the HR20, disconnected the wireless bridge and now I have no picture (a cream colored screen full of dashes) or sound on HDMI. I am running the latest national release, not a candidate. I haven't had any problems with HDMI connection to date until today. Would you guess this is a hardware problem?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

tabing_riles said:


> Same issues I'm having last night. Was recording both Heroes and 24, constant audio drop-outs on both 24 and Heroes. Pixelation on both shows.
> 
> No issues on the Hughes HDTivo (HR10) and my other Sony HD100 Receiver.


To be honest, I don't know how anyone can "put up" with that. Why do you have DTV and a DVR if it can't record/play shows like Heros and 24 or whatever? Just pull it off the shelves if it doesn't work. Order a new batch of HR10s. They work.


----------



## HR20screwed (Jan 24, 2007)

:listenup: 

The HR10-250 arrived today. Last night the HR20 dropped 24, Prison Break, Desp Houswives - all black screen when we tried to view them today. Earlier today the HR2020 dropped Reg&Kelli, the View, a few of her afternoon soaps, this evening I tested it to see how it would do with the Nightly News & World News, then Entertainment Tonight and now NCIS - it dropped all of them - all black. My wife said while it is recording you can't do anything - like pause, rewind - or start from the beginning. I also tried to do this with NCIS - it's basically locked.

THE HR20 is the biggest peice of crap ever. Its a shame D* is charging people for this POS. I have an installer coming tomorrow to fix the mess the original installer left behind on the dish - you can bet he isn't leaving with out this hunk'o junk!

I thought I was going to be able to keep the HR20 and sell the HR10 - no way, the HR10-250 is worth every penny and is here to stay. She arrived today and appears to be in new condition, along with all of her goodies, still in the original packing and box...D* missed the target with the HR20. Who wants to take back my flip flops?

Solong HR20, Hello HR10!


----------



## richadam (Oct 28, 2006)

sailjr said:


> On several occasions I would record a show and on playback there was only a gray screen. No way to advance etc. Reset would delete the blank show.
> 
> The Directv rep told me to do a "reset all" and that would clear the problem. Of course, I would also loose any good recordings as well.
> 
> ...


They have no idea when these issues will be fixed. They have been working on them for 6 months with units in the field. They have not been successful in eradicating them. The problems get better, they get worse, but they do not go away. Telling you that they will be fixed in late March is a disingenuous attempt by D* to keep you on board into April to buy more time.

There is not a soul in customer service at D* who has that level of knowledge. There is not a soul in the engineering division who knows either IMHO. So, make your choice to continue with the current level of service indefinitely, or bail. Those are the only rational choices based on my experience.


----------



## HR20screwed (Jan 24, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! END OF MARCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARE YOU #[email protected] KIDDING ME

AND YOUR OK WITH THAT?

It's time to wash your hands of this mess, buy the stand alone Tivo and call the cable company.

MARCH, they are on freak'n glue!!!!


----------



## richadam (Oct 28, 2006)

tabing_riles said:


> Same issues I'm having last night. Was recording both Heroes and 24, constant audio drop-outs on both 24 and Heroes. Pixelation on both shows.
> 
> No issues on the Hughes HDTivo (HR10) and my other Sony HD100 Receiver.


I had the same audio issues on the same programs. I had gotten dropouts very sporadically in the past, but there were over a dozen instances of several second audio dropouts. Some at crucial points in the dialog.

Prior to that point I had seen these as trivial annoyances. But the frequency of the dropouts in 24 was pretty severe.

Also, FOX40 in Sac. provides half-assed hi-def. Not D*'s problem, granted.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Since 0x11b, many problems. The latest is a "Searching for signal, 771" message that displays continually, even though the program is broadcasting just fine. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Since 0x11b, many problems. The latest is a "Searching for signal, 771" message that displays continually, even though the program is broadcasting just fine. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

running 11b

Turned on HR20 Last Night 
Black screen with only channel banner and no sound. 
Tried to change to several other channels both OTA and MPEG2. Screen still black.
Tried FF, Jump, RW etc.
Tried to playback a previous recording. Screen still black.
Unit was recording American Idol on the Fox OTA HD channel and completed the recording.
Did an RBR
Everything came back including all recordings


----------



## MerckxMAd (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's a new one...last night my HR20 stopped responding to my remotes (Harmony 880 and D* unit). I could call up the menu and the guide, but could not scroll or input any channel. Had to do an RBR in the middle of the Bourne Identity, right at a good point in the flick.


----------



## HR20screwed (Jan 24, 2007)

We turned the HR20 / TV off last night and went upstairs to watch our Tivo, the HR20 dropped all of our recorded shows, it doesn't respond to the remote, we RBR'ed it this AM, it danced it little blue lights around in circles and flashed a few here and there....we're fed up with it. I'll see what the installer has to say about it and report later today - again he is coming out to fix the mess the first installer left behind on my AT9.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

HR20screwed said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! END OF MARCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ARE YOU #[email protected] KIDDING ME
> 
> ...


Wow, even DBSTalk gets their trolls.

So, you're saying to spend $800 and additionally spend $13 PER MONTH for the new Tivo box that also has it's issues. BRILLIANT!


----------



## RedbirdLarry (Jan 28, 2007)

Previously versions I was able to record 24 in both standard and hi def. I had it set to record both every time and keep forever etc. I do this because I like to watch in hidef and my wife likes the standard version (she says the audio is better). Although the audio is not the reason for this post I agree with her that you cant hear the voices as well on the hidef recording for some reason, but I suffer through it to get the better picture. 

Back to the bug topic, ever since 11b was installed I notice it is only recording the standard def version and the highdef version is no longer in the prioritizer. I wend in the guide to next weeks episode and saw that the red dot with the parenthesis was there for the standard def but not the high def. I then proceeded to select the high def and hit the record button once and got the red dot. I hit is a second time and the dot goes away rather than showing the parenthesis. So instead I selected and went through the menu and selected to series record, went through all the steps and saved. I checked the guide and the red do on the high def was not there.

Next I removed the series recording for the standard def, then tried the hit record twice on the high def and it did not work. I went through the menu approach and set the hi def to series record went back to the guide and instead of the hi def being on series record (which is what I just set) it was the standard def set to series record. 

Bottom line is I can not get my hr20 to series record 24 in high def. I can only manually select it for a one time record. This is something that I had been doing in previous releases. one step forward, how many steps back? At least I was able to watch 24 this time. the week I got the unwatchable bug there was hell to pay....


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

Just a quick update. I had 2 BSBs within 48 hours of the Raven download. Since then I have had none. That's about 10 days with no bugs.


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

While listening to music on the HR20, I lost my connection to the server after three songs. I am using Tversity to stream the music. I have my desktop and my laptop connected, and I received notification that I lost connection to the server from my laptop connection and then from my desktop connection. My laptop connection is through WMP11, desktop is Tversity, due to the large amount of music files and WMP11 unable to access a large database.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I got a blank recording the other night for the second time on 0x11b. Shows black for a few seconds and then says "do you want to delete". This time I had watched the show live so I know it was a good signal. Just to get it on record I called DTV and complained. For what it's worth the CSR went away for a while and then came back and told me they have a fix for this and it is scheduled to be delivered on 2/19. Probably BS, but we'll see.

-steve


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

calller id works until i watch a recorded progam. wonrt work properly again until I do a rbr and themn works fine again.

ooops never mind release 0x120


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't know if this has been reported before, but the wife just informed me that the last minute of all the shows have not been recorded. The only time that it is included is if one show comes on right after the other one. Then it is part of the second recorded show. I don't watch the last minute which usually includes a preview of the next episode. Also last night recordings, for the first time, were corrupted. She is a little upset!


----------



## Tebbens (Nov 10, 2004)

I think many of these 0x11b issues may be related to an mpeg4 setup.

I have the HR20 with a 3LNB dish (gainmaster).
(havn't upgraded the dish yet... a 5LNB Slimline is still sitting in the garage.)

I've had 0x11b since the RC, and havn't had any problems....nothing.


----------



## isdnmatt (Dec 25, 2006)

Please make the black screens stop. I had almost no problems with the previous version and I have to consitantly leave the unit on to avoid coming home to a black screen.

The recordings also have heavy pixelation at random points throughout the recording.


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

acomire said:


> Hi -
> 
> I went to put on a recorded show for my kids today and I got "Searching for Authorized Content" and the show never played.
> 
> ...


I got "Searching for Authorized Content" this week too. But I still got my other error of recording the wrong channel. Details:

I have Prison Break on SL. It recorded this past Monday. I was trying to watch it last night (Tuesday). The first 10 minutes of the show recorded fine. Then all of a sudden, there was static for a second then it was FSN network for the next 30 minutes. And then it said "Searching for Authorized Content." I hit FF to try to get out of it, and after hanging for a few seconds, the DVR jumped to the last few minutes of the recording, so I hit play. It recorded the last 3 minutes of Prison Break.

Last week, I had similar problems during Prison Break where I got two 10-second clips of TSN (not FSN) during the show.

Also, I RBR at least 2x a week now because the DVR will freeze. I don't know what is going on.


----------



## Gotchaa (Jan 25, 2006)

This update has been nothing but trouble. I mean this is really bad, last time I remember having so many blank recordings and reboots necessary was the very first update when there were maybe 2 of us in Los Angeles that had the HR20.

Wow. Rollback.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

0x120 is now the new national version.

See the discussion thread for details:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78411


----------

